# FnShaggy's Strain: Hippy Beater



## Finshaggy (Mar 31, 2013)

This time around I kept my male plants, let them pop and even collected some pollen and put it on my girls lower branches. So I now have a Flo, NYC diesel and/or mystery strain (the person I got the seeds from didn't get a name on the third bag he got that had seeds) mix. I plan on calling any seeds that come from the big girl "Hippy Beater" and any seeds that come from the shorter plants "ShortBus". I will cross breed them, and mix them with other strains soon. This grow journal will start off unconventionally in that it starts at the very end of a grow, which allows you to see the mothers harvested and the seeds gathered and planted. That way you can have an idea of what the plants will look like (based on the mothers) and I may continue this thread with the children or clones from the seedlings as well. But my very first update will be tomorrow, and it will be of the mothers of the seed known as "Hippy Beater".


Finshaggy said:


> NEW UPDATE!!! [video=youtube;lw9tiFErcYQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lw9tiFErcYQ[/video]


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2013)

Looks like ya'll are excited


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 1, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Looks like ya'll are excited


considering what i have in mind for your sister and mom, i am very excited.

sexually excited.


----------



## zVice (Apr 1, 2013)

this kid has the same face as when I read this


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 1, 2013)

You wont even show us the plants...


----------



## Beefbisquit (Apr 1, 2013)

Make sure you give them lots of milk... that's the secret. Milk.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 1, 2013)

I seriously just wish you would get banned already. Waste of space.

You post this crap in the Grow Threads section of RIU and then drag shit out instead of actually posting your plants.


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 1, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> This time around I kept my male plants, let them pop and even collected some pollen and put it on my girls lower branches. So I now have a Flo, NYC diesel and/or mystery strain (the person I got the seeds from didn't get a name on the third bag he got that had seeds) mix. I plan on calling any seeds that come from the big girl "Hippy Beater" and any seeds that come from the shorter plants "ShortBus". I will cross breed them, and mix them with other strains soon. This grow journal will start off unconventionally in that it starts at the very end of a grow, which allows you to see the mothers harvested and the seeds gathered and planted. That way you can have an idea of what the plants will look like (based on the mothers) and I may continue this thread with the children or clones from the seedlings as well. But my very first update will be tomorrow, and it will be of the mothers of the seed known as "Hippy Beater".


Great now your a pollen chucker too?


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 1, 2013)

Beefbisquit said:


> Make sure you give them lots of milk... that's the secret. Milk.


Chocolate milk in late flower will turn them purple i heard.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> You wont even show us the plants...


Soon, why are you so pushy?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 1, 2013)

I bet he will try to sell seeds along with his bumper stickers and tshirts.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2013)

Beefbisquit said:


> Make sure you give them lots of milk... that's the secret. Milk.


No shit  That's what the Jamaican said to do, he said that that was what his OG told him to do when the plants were looking like they needed something.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 1, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Soon, why are you so pushy?


Because you drag shit out. FOR NO REASON. You live with your plants you should be able to update on them without making it into some long soap opera event.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I seriously just wish you would get banned already. Waste of space.
> 
> You post this crap in the Grow Threads section of RIU and then drag shit out instead of actually posting your plants.


No YOU GUYS drag this shit out, you aren't even supposed to post here without my permission, and the reason I didn't post a video with the thread is because I am only allowed to post one video a day  and when I made this thread I had already posted a video  Why don't you get banned? All you do is troll and say stupid shit and boss people around that you don't even know


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2013)

slightlytoasted said:


> Great now your a pollen chucker too?


I grow indoors, so I don't think so.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Because you drag shit out. FOR NO REASON. You live with your plants you should be able to update on them without making it into some long soap opera event.


I didn't even get home until like 20 minutes ago


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2013)

And since you are being douchey, I'm going to take a shower and maybe watch some TV before getting back to this thread. Here is the update for now: Plants are doing good, like 1-2 weeks till harvest for the big one, and it will be the mother of the hippy beater strain.


----------



## a mongo frog (Apr 1, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> No YOU GUYS drag this shit out, you aren't even supposed to post here without my permission, and the reason I didn't post a video with the thread is because I am only allowed to post one video a day  and when I made this thread I had already posted a video  Why don't you get banned? All you do is troll and say stupid shit and boss people around that you don't even know


I agree with this post


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 1, 2013)

How many times have you said you were going to update, and didn't?

You aren't on RIU for advice.

You aren't on RIU to catalog your grow.

You aren't on RIU to make money off the trolls.

WTF are you here for?


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> How many times have you said you were going to update, and didn't?
> 
> You aren't on RIU for advice.
> 
> ...


I am on RIU for advice, but not RANDOM advice that is basically just "spend money". When I need advice I ask for it, like when I wasn't sure how far to put the HPS. I AM on RIU to catalog my grow. And I'm not here for the troll money, that was just a strange by product because Buck doesn't like the philosophy of Abbie Hoffman.


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 1, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I grow indoors, so I don't think so.


Pollen Chucker is a reference of those who don't breed responsibly. I highly doubt you carefully selected those plants because of their perfect traits and genetic compatibility Not to mention your already talking about crossing your already just crossed strains.... That ofcorse is going to result in bad unstable genetics and mutations. Thus making you a pollen chucker... You are contributing to the weakening and desecration of cannabis genetics. I wouldn't grow your appellation inbred mutants if you paid me.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> Pollen Chucker is a reference of those who don't breed responsibly. I highly doubt you carefully selected those plants.


Well that's not me, and your assumption about me is wrong. These plants were stressed, and the BEST (tallest fastest maturing/flowering was what I was looking for) were bred together, as well as the worst (the yellowest shortest plants were bred with the yellowest shortest plants) The good one will be called "Hippy Beater" and the "bad" one will be called "Short Bus". My goal with Hippy beater is eventually to breed a very resilient, very fast growing, very fast flowering plant and eventually put some good indica genetics from India/Arabic countries in it. Then with the short bus my goal is to make it a big mess of recessive genes and see what cool I can do with it, because I'm sure something awesome will show up in a few generations.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2013)

Stress makes stronger roots, and more alkaloid content.


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 1, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Well that's not me, and your assumption about me is wrong. These plants were stressed, and the BEST (tallest fastest maturing/flowering was what I was looking for) were bred together, as well as the worst (the yellowest shortest plants were bred with the yellowest shortest plants) The good one will be called "Hippy Beater" and the "bad" one will be called "Short Bus". My goal with Hippy beater is eventually to breed a very resilient, very fast growing, very fast flowering plant and eventually put some good indica genetics from India/Arabic countries in it. Then with the short bus my goal is to make it a big mess of recessive genes and see what cool I can do with it, because I'm sure something awesome will show up in a few generations.


thankyou for completely validating what I had to say, this is just more backing for my statement! Breeding two unhealthy plants is only going to result in MORE unhealthy plants! This was by no means intentional you just ended up with a stressed plant and then made the decision to breed. It's completely irresponsible and bad practice. Im sure you wont even take the time to stabilize the mess you just made.... Short buss how appropriate


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2013)

Moisture stress may as much as double the alkaloid content. Nutrients, on the other hand, have been shown to have
a negative effect on the alkaloid content - adequate fertilization may
in fact lower the total alkaloid content. And stressing decreases the 
leaf mass. So you must walk the fine line between these two.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2013)

*Mechanical stress* - A much ignored method of significantly increasing alkaloid buildup. The Cactus is cut or gouged in several places to simulate predator damage. The stem can also be girdled by wire, twisted or bent. Care should be taken when penetrating the skin, use sterile techniques to minimize the chance of infection. Although infection would be a major stress on the plant, it would probably die before any useful effects were manifest. *Stressing has been practiced on marijuana for millennia in certain parts of the world, to increase potency*.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2013)

I really want to try this one, but with weed: *Chemical doping *- There has been some pioneering work in this area done by Adam Gottlieb. 
Increasing the levels of the precursors that lead to mescaline has proven to be a relatively quick and effective way to significantly increase the level of mescaline in a Cactus. There are three major precursors to mescaline, namely dopa, tyramine and dopamine. During mescaline synthesis in the plant, tyrosine is broken down into tyramine and dopa. These then combine to form dopamine, which is later converted to nor-mescaline, and of course mescaline. 
It is possible to take advantage of this synthesis route, and use it to vastly increase the mescaline content of the Cactus that will be harvested. 
This method can be used successfully on any mescaline bearing Cacti. The steps are as follows: 
1. Withhold water from the plant 2 weeks prior to doping. This helps the plant to absorb any injected material more readily. 
2. Prepare a saturated solution of free-base dopamine in a .05 N solution of HCL. If dopamine is not available a second best alternative is to use a mixture of tyramine and dopa. 
3. Inject approximately 5cc of the solution, half towards the bottom of the plant by the roots. Inject the other half into the green tissue at the base of the plant, and in several other spots up the stem. Do this slowly ,carefully, leaving the needle in place for a few seconds to allow absorption. 
4. Wait 4 to 8 weeks before harvest to let the additives metabolize and convert to mescaline. I would not stress the plant during this period, as an actively growing plant is necessary for efficient metabolism. 
5. The harvest can be delayed further and a series of booster injections can be given every 6 - 8 weeks to bolster alkaloid levels even more.


----------



## zVice (Apr 1, 2013)

Are you the short bus result of your parents breeding program?


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2013)

This is the idea behind the halogen, "simulate noon" *Excess Sun and Heat* - Too much Sun or heat will most definitely stress a live plant. It must be realized however, that increasing the alkaloids through stressing will greatly affect the plants growth rate, and might just kill it. Cactus can and do get sunburned, which can be fatal.


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 1, 2013)

Do you even know what attributes come from what parents?! It's so upsetting to see people who don't take growing and breeding seriously... Cannabis is an art and a science which isn't something you come upon very often and there are some of us who will spend and have spent their lives honing our craft and taking pride in our work. You however have no respect for the craft or the people who practice it. You are a serious black mark on the face of the growing community.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2013)

*If you really didn't want to stress your plants you would let them reproduce & you would smoke seedy bud*


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> Do you even know what attributes come from what parents?!


Do you know how to read? I said I chose plants that were similar to each other, so ALL (wanted) attributes (Fast growth and Fast maturing) came from both parents. I will get more specific when I have time to grow 6 of 1 strain. But I want to breed other genetics in there first before I start getting into specific cross breeding of strains


----------



## Miss.Rabbit (Apr 1, 2013)

Have you guys ever seen the southpark episode "the Death of Eric Cartman"? I feel very strongly that if we all treated finshaggy as such he would loose his audience thus ruining him! Seriously I'm starting the Boycott of FinShaggy! Viva la Boycott!


----------



## Sativied (Apr 1, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> It's so upsetting to see people who don't take growing and breeding seriously...


That I understand, and I agree, but this is not "people", just a troll, not worth getting upset about. He'd have bigger chances of finding a good strain by throwing a bag of birds seeds on an ocean beach.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2013)

Miss.Rabbit said:


> Have you guys ever seen the southpark episode "the Death of Eric Cartman"? I feel very strongly that if we all treated finshaggy as such he would loose his audience thus ruining him! Seriously I'm starting the Boycott of FinShaggy! Viva la Boycott!


I would LOVE if the trolls did this, then the old people that I used to talk to before I moved to Florida (the peak at which the trolls completely flooded my threads making them completely hostile to regular conversation) could start posting on my threads again. If you guys were to pay attention you would see the friendly posts every once in a while that decide not to post twice because of all the flaming.


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Apr 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;Cp3Cs3tDuR8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cp3Cs3tDuR8&amp;list=PLBC4D5E18B6CD5F91[/video]


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 1, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> You wont even show us the plants...


So come on show us some pics at least. Why they always gotta be videos.


----------



## chewberto (Apr 1, 2013)

God damned poser! How you gonna just decide you are, what you call "breeding" now? Cause you let a male seed your crop due to inexperience? This was a hash harvest if I am not mistaken! You seriously are pathetic, you can't just pretend your accidents are intentional. Named it before you smoked it too? Jesus you suck big time man! You have no idea what the fuck your doing but you have no qualms about fronting like you do, that's why I hate your sorry ass! No other reason, not because your plants look like shit or you yourself for that matter, not because of your ludicrous growing experiments that are rather fruitless, not even your spam bullshit and pointless threads, but just because you lie over and over again, trying to fool people into believing your bullshit growing practices! You can't grow shit lame-o! Go back to Texas!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 1, 2013)

^Damn.

And I thought my pregger rage was bad.


----------



## chewberto (Apr 1, 2013)

I don't know why but that word just bugs me "preggers" something about it doesn't sit right with me!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 1, 2013)

chewberto said:


> I don't know why but that word just bugs me "preggers" something about it doesn't sit right with me!


prego better?


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2013)

chewberto said:


> God damned poser! How you gonna just decide you are, what you call "breeding" now? Cause you let a male seed your crop due to inexperience? This was a hash harvest if I am not mistaken! You seriously are pathetic, you can't just pretend your accidents are intentional. Named it before you smoked it too? Jesus you suck big time man! You have no idea what the fuck your doing but you have no qualms about fronting like you do, that's why I hate your sorry ass! No other reason, not because your plants look like shit or you yourself for that matter, not because of your ludicrous growing experiments that are rather fruitless, not even your spam bullshit and pointless threads, but just because you lie over and over again, trying to fool people into believing your bullshit growing practices! You can't grow shit lame-o! Go back to Texas!


I told you guys at the beginning of the old grow that I was going to pollenate those plants, this is not accidentally breeding. It was completely planned.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2013)

I've been trying to make my own seeds since my clone grow if you read that thread.


----------



## chewberto (Apr 1, 2013)

Ok pimpfamily! I believe you! For reals I do! No joke, I'm serious, for real! You are awesome at pretending!


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Ok pimpfamily! I believe you! For reals I do! No joke, I'm serious, for real! You are awesome at pretending!


 And you are awesome at not reading


----------



## KushXOJ (Apr 1, 2013)

Why don't you just take pictures since you have a video limit fin ?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 1, 2013)

what an unremitting failure.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> Why don't you just take pictures since you have a video limit fin ?


Because I am waiting for the light to turn off... So... Either way you guys have to wait.


----------



## FoxyGirlGr33n (Apr 1, 2013)

all i see is a bunch of people really pissed off at FinShaggy like crying their eyes out, someone buy these some tampons, thats the 1 thing i hate about RIU is the people who think cuz they have 37526387 posts that makes them a pro grow expert, your the ones crying n bitching and moaning nonstop following Fin around, why dont you just use that same finger you need 2 pull out of your ass to click the mouse once n be out of the thread? hahahaha RIU "Vets" are the funniest, they act like their RIU rep counts for somthing, everyone on here grows the "best" weed ever n knows "everything" so whos the Tardcart for crying about som1 who seems to feed off your crying? hahahaha thats the most annoying thing about this whole thread is the flamers, yes this thread is pointless but so are all of you, click out....


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> what an unremitting failure.


Says the guy whose legacy is stalking me


----------



## chewberto (Apr 1, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> And you are awesome at not reading


Just because you mentioned something in passing and it came to life doesn't make it intentional, it is called an accident! Kinda like your moms big "accident" *YOU!*


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2013)

FoxyGirlGr33n said:


> all i see is a bunch of people really pissed off at FinShaggy like crying their eyes out, someone buy these some tampons, thats the 1 thing i hate about RIU is the people who think cuz they have 37526387 posts that makes them a pro grow expert, your the ones crying n bitching and moaning nonstop following Fin around, why dont you just use that same finger you need 2 pull out of your ass to click the mouse once n be out of the thread? hahahaha RIU "Vets" are the funniest, they act like their RIU rep counts for somthing, everyone on here grows the "best" weed ever n knows "everything" so whos the Tardcart for crying about som1 who seems to feed off your crying? hahahaha thats the most annoying thing about this whole thread is the flamers, yes this thread is pointless but so are all of you, click out....


They are just mad that I actually think of things, and don't have money to afford their advice.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 1, 2013)

innovative failure is still failure.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 1, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> They are just mad that I actually think of things, and don't have money to afford their advice.


PWNT by penniless, lice-ridden couch surfer.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> innovative failure is still failure.


I'm not a failure, I'm 21. I just started


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2013)

chewberto said:


> You don't have a clue what his agenda is!


Says the guy that has NO idea what my agenda is


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> PWNT by penniless, lice-ridden couch surfer.


I don't couch surf. That was just between Colorado and Mexico  I will again one day maybe though  It's an awesome website for travelers.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2013)

The new update is IN THE PROCESS OF UPLOADING   Video of the Hippy Beater and Short Bus mother plants, the foundation of my personal strains, will be posted in a moment


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2013)

NEW UPDATE!!! [video=youtube;lw9tiFErcYQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lw9tiFErcYQ[/video]


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 1, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I don't couch surf. *That was just between Colorado and Mexico*


"i don't couch surf, i couch surf".

what an unremitting failure you are.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> "i don't couch surf, i couch surf".
> 
> what an unremitting failure you are.


My point is I rent an apartment at the moment  What an unremitting terribly bad reader you are


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 1, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> My point is I rent an apartment at the moment  What an unremitting terribly bad reader you are


lol.

you mean to say your mom rents you an apartment.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2013)

chewberto said:


> You are the worst thing to happen to cannabis since spider mites! And I am not an asshole.


These two sentences just contradict each other. My stress grow is perfect for noobs to read (https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/604671-finshaggys-beansprouts.html), so they can get realistic expectations of yield and learn how to make small amounts of bud better (for people who don't have a lot of space). And I will be making new hash videos, as well as reviewing buds and dispensaries all over Denver and the rest of Colorado (already been to Telluride, Durango & Pueblo). The only REAL problem with my grow is that I have NO money in which to spend on it, but that will soon be remedied by YouTube & YouTrolls


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 1, 2013)

chewberto said:


> necrotic little retard plants without a single trichome


aka his crowning achievement in life.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 1, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I rent an apartment at the moment





Finshaggy said:


> I have NO money


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 1, 2013)

Really only need lights (which you have), proper soil, ventilation and nutes.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Really only need lights (which you have), proper soil, ventilation and nutes.


I have nutes, soil and lights. My fan broke. What's your beef?


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2013)

And if you're going to talk about my soil, first remember that I did what I could afford and added Coir and Bat shit.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 1, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I have nutes, soil and lights. My fan broke. What's your beef?


Just saying you don't need to much of anything (maybe some pots for your seedlings) on your grow. If you would just grow the way the plant wanted to be grown. 

Are you gonna be repeating the rice and large plastic bin for seedling stage again?


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Just saying you don't need to spend anything on your grow. If you would just grow the way the plant wanted to be grown.
> 
> Are you gonna be repeating the rice and large plastic bin for seedling stage again?


I stressed my plants on purpose. Why are you mad about that? Next grow will have bigger plants, and new stress techniques. I'm going to make topping videos and super cropping videos for sure this time


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2013)

But I will still be doing more stress techniques in the current grow, and more stuff that is unexpected in the next grow, I plan to do more than the traditional stress techniques (normal includes): Killing the males, Super cropping, Waiting a while between waterings, etc.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2013)

If I can get Bubble Bags, BHO equipment from Home Depot (Never use PVC, it extracts Chlorine into your hash), a Glass Bong, some Acetone, Some Naptha & Lastly, if at all possible (I'm not sure how hard this is to get) some Sulfuric Acid, you guys are gonna get to see like 4 kinds of AWESOME hash made from the mother plants. I will get Bubble Bags or BHO equipment for sure, not sure about the other stuff


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 1, 2013)

when i was 21, i wasworking my way through college, which i assure you is more expensive than the plant abuse you're performing.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> when i was 21, i wasworking my way through college, which i assure you is more expensive than the plant abuse you're performing.


   How far you have fallen.    I've been to College, and I will take more classes in the future (again, when I have money), but right now I am getting some psychology and business experience working you like a tool


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 1, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> How far you have fallen.    I've been to College, and I will take more classes in the future (again, when I have money), but right now I am getting some psychology and business experience working you like a tool


that should boast well on a resume.

_*August 2011 - May 2013: Trolled by UncleBuck. Duties included complaining about UncleBuck jizzing on pictures of my sister and trying to deny my history of child molestation unsuccessfully.*_


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 1, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> If I can get Bubble Bags, BHO equipment from Home Depot (Never use PVC, it extracts Chlorine into your hash), a Glass Bong, some Acetone, Some Naptha & Lastly, if at all possible (I'm not sure how hard this is to get) some Sulfuric Acid, you guys are gonna get to see like 4 kinds of AWESOME hash made from the mother plants. I will get Bubble Bags or BHO equipment for sure, not sure about the other stuff


nice shopping list, failspammy.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> that should boast well on a resume.
> 
> _*August 2011 - May 2013: Trolled by UncleBuck. Duties included complaining about UncleBuck jizzing on pictures of my sister and trying to deny my history of child molestation unsuccessfully.*_


 No, May 2013: Used Buck to gain viewers, followers and eventually supporters


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 1, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> No, May 2013: Used Buck to gain viewers, followers and eventually supporters


whatever it takes to raise you out of your life shoplifting and child molestation.

but good job on admitting that you are just spamming rollitup for google pennies.

should i bust out the pics of your sister now? sister pimping seems to be lucrative for you.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2013)

Almost 1,000 views on this thread in like 24 hrs. And I bet less than half of the people that were active on the old thread have even noticed that this thread exists yet.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 1, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Almost 1,000 views on this thread in like 24 hrs. And I bet less than half of the people that were active on the old thread have even noticed that this thread exists yet.


wow, a thousand views!

that's almost as good as having a thousand dollars or harvesting a thousand grams!

you are an unremitting failure, failspammy.

now dance for us, dancing monkey. we shall toss google pennies at thee.



rollitup said:


> Oh, this is classic! A video spammer is complaining about other members posting videos.*


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> wow, a thousand views!
> 
> that's almost as good as having a thousand dollars or harvesting a thousand grams!
> 
> ...


Again, dancing is your job. I'm gonna go watch TV, how bout you guys say some funny stuff to make this more interesting to read. Go PM some people and get this party started


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm subbed


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 1, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Again, dancing is your job.


actually, my job is growing the highest quality cannabis in one of the most competitive markets in the nation and putting food on the table by doing so.

watching you fail at trying to do the same is my diversion, similar to tossing pennies at a dancing monkey.

now dance monkey, dance!


----------



## Mechanical (Apr 1, 2013)

Update please..


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2013)

Also, at the end of the mother plant grow I'm going to make videos showing how to make candy with hash in it, and a few other awesome things


----------



## chewberto (Apr 1, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> These two sentences just contradict each other. My stress grow is perfect for noobs to read (https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/604671-finshaggys-beansprouts.html), so they can get realistic expectations of yield and learn how to make small amounts of bud better (for people who don't have a lot of space). And I will be making new hash videos, as well as reviewing buds and dispensaries all over Denver and the rest of Colorado (already been to Telluride, Durango & Pueblo). The only REAL problem with my grow is that I have NO money in which to spend on it, but that will soon be remedied by YouTube & YouTrolls


So now the purpose of your grow is to show noobs how to grow small plants? Ok, multipurpose grow? 

Your yields are far below realistic expectations even for a beginner! Just admit it, you don't know what the fuck your doing! 

Put your dunce cap on!


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2013)

chewberto said:


> So now the purpose of your grow is to show noobs how to grow small plants? Ok, multipurpose grow?


No, the purpose of my grow was to show how to stress plants, and make awesome bud at low quantitates. Which HAPPENS to be perfect for showing noobs how to grow  I'm glad you were too stupid to figure that out though, helps people ho may have been confused when I have to spell everything out for you


----------



## chewberto (Apr 1, 2013)

Your funny, you are actually starting to believe your own lies now? You get more Diluted with each thread that you make up! You have to spell out what your doing because it makes no sense to anyone! Dunce cap! Go put it on! "the worst grower of all time" that would be a thread title that suits you!


----------



## chewberto (Apr 1, 2013)

Cryin Ryan! That would work too!


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Apr 1, 2013)

This is actually done a lot, I've seen people stress the flowering plant a couple weeks before harvest to create pollen sacs and spit out pollen to the other females. This Happens in mother nature when the plant knows it's about to die, she spreads her genes.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 1, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I'm gonna go watch TV





Finshaggy said:


> This is the only update so far, next one like the day after tomorrow.





Finshaggy said:


> Also, at the end of the mother plant grow I'm going to make videos showing how to make candy with hash in it, and a few other awesome things





Finshaggy said:


> No, the purpose of my grow was to show how to stress plants, and make awesome bud at low quantitates. Which HAPPENS to be perfect for showing noobs how to grow  I'm glad you were too stupid to figure that out though, helps people ho may have been confused when I have to spell everything out for you


that's it!

dance, monkey, dance!


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 1, 2013)

Fenian Brotherhood said:


> This is actually done a lot, I've seen people stress the flowering plant a couple weeks before harvest to create pollen sacs and spit out pollen to the other females. This Happens in mother nature when the plant knows it's about to die, she spreads her genes.


passing off seedy bud as sinsemilla in these parts is a mortal sin.

it's no wonder that spammy didn't follow through on his promise to come up here and go bigger than the dispensaries. he probably knew i was gonna warn all local schools that he gets 14 year old girls drunk and molests them.

there's also not a whole lot of walmarts in this area for him to shoplift from.


----------



## Ganja.Farmer (Apr 1, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> _*trying to deny my history of child molestation unsuccessfully.*_


Whoa! WTF! Is that shit true? Is the OP a fucking PEDO?


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Apr 1, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> that's it!
> 
> dance, monkey, dance!



What state do you live in? Do you own your own dispensary? I heard this is the way to go to really make the big $$$


----------



## chewberto (Apr 1, 2013)

Yes definitely a molester. It started with him being raped by a 14 year old girl and then his hatred grew to where he felt compelled to go out and molest! Mainly plants but I have heard of many others!


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 1, 2013)

Fenian Brotherhood said:


> What state do you live in? Do you own your own dispensary? I heard this is the way to go to really make the big $$$


i'm in oregon. i don't own a dispensary, i just grow for a select group of patients and don't go big or anything. i stay as small as i can and still feed myself. 

but the competition up here is so fierce that spammy would have to pay people to smoke those necrotic pieces of shit he calls plants.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 1, 2013)

Ganja.Farmer said:


> Whoa! WTF! Is that shit true? Is the OP a fucking PEDO?


100% true.

but he's a child molestor, not a pedo.

post #111

https://www.rollitup.org/support/636604-uncle-buck-keeps-telling-people.html


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 1, 2013)

FoxyGirlGr33n said:


> this is litarlly entertainment at its max *poppppcornnnn*


well, at least you said one thing that was true.


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Apr 1, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm in oregon. i don't own a dispensary, i just grow for a select group of patients and don't go big or anything. i stay as small as i can and still feed myself.
> 
> but the competition up here is so fierce that spammy would have to pay people to smoke those necrotic pieces of shit he calls plants.



It would be cool to see a journal by you. getting everything you can in the least amount of space, AND SUCCEEDING! Is very hard to come by. Especially in Oregon, I've heard you guys have it rough.


----------



## KushXOJ (Apr 1, 2013)

you think on your next update you can add english subtitles ? i no understand you ...


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 1, 2013)

Fenian Brotherhood said:


> It would be cool to see a journal by you. getting everything you can in the least amount of space, AND SUCCEEDING! Is very hard to come by. Especially in Oregon, I've heard you guys have it rough.


i have some journals around here, but let's keep this one focused on spammy.


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Apr 1, 2013)

For sure 

EDIT: And I bet I Could Woop Your Ass In Tetris


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 1, 2013)

bring it!

my tetris score will only be beat by me.


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Apr 1, 2013)

Haha I'm pulling your leg. I play on my sons DS. It's been like 6 months and I still hold the score.


240,000 in 9:47 minutes *shrugs

I think it was like lvl 17?? Or something. But everytime I try and beat it it'll say "Next level??" I press okay and it put be back at 0 so I think I broke it LOL!

Edit:... Holy Shit I can play Tetris on here.... As soon as I find a computer. You will see my Name UB buhahaha


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Your funny, you are actually starting to believe your own lies now?


No, I think you are starting to believe my truths. I have believed them the whole time


----------



## chewberto (Apr 1, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> No, I think you are starting to believe my truths. I have believed them the whole time


Admitting they are lies is the first step to recovery, good job doing that at least! Baby steps! Oops sorry, is "baby" a trigger word for your molesting addiction?


----------



## chewberto (Apr 1, 2013)

Don't worry folks, no need to panic, he has believed his lies the whole time!


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 1, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Admitting they are lies is the first step to recovery, good job doing that at least! Baby steps! Oops sorry, is "baby" a trigger word for your molesting addiction?


They aren't lies, they are truths. You are just ignoring them, but discussing them is the first step in accepting that they are there.


----------



## chewberto (Apr 2, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> They aren't lies, they are truths. You are just ignoring them, but discussing them is the first step in accepting that they are there.


I am not ignoring the truth, child molestation and rape is a serious matter! I am not keen on a discussion about it, but if it helps you avoid relapse to go out and molest, then I will discuss it all day with you. one kiddie less diddled!

"Occupy Thinbaggy" so he doesn't go out and rape! We can keep him distracted with all of our pretty flowers, you know? that ones he cant grow! 

Were you molested by a plant too? is this why you hate them so much? plants can change man, give them a second chance!


----------



## chewberto (Apr 2, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Admitting they are lies is the first step to recovery, good job doing that at least! Baby steps! Oops sorry, is "baby" a trigger word for your molesting addiction?






Finshaggy said:


> They aren't lies, they are truths. You are just ignoring them, but discussing them is the first step in accepting that they are there.


This is the most honest conversation we have ever had!

sig worthy?


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 2, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> No, the purpose of my grow was to show how to stress plants, and make awesome bud at low quantitates.


hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah

*big breath*

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah

Is that what they taught you in those business classes? Lower supply fetches a higher demand? it just might work! 
lmfao


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 2, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> wow, a thousand views!
> 
> that's almost as good as having a thousand dollars or harvesting a thousand grams!
> 
> ...


&#8203;............


----------



## echelon1k1 (Apr 2, 2013)

Fuckshammy - 12 pages and 1 video of some dying and deformed shitty plants... Just because people are viewing your thread does not mean your content passes for anything more than old ladys farting piss... 

As far as annoying shit goes, you're up there with spidermites & mj eradication cops...

I would bet MONEY smoking your "shit" would result in the first recorded death from MJ use...


----------



## dangledo (Apr 2, 2013)

more updates than trichomes.


----------



## Figong (Apr 2, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> No YOU GUYS drag this shit out, you aren't even supposed to post here without my permission, and the reason I didn't post a video with the thread is because I am only allowed to post one video a day  and when I made this thread I had already posted a video  Why don't you get banned? All you do is troll and say stupid shit and boss people around that you don't even know


And the concept behind a grow journal isn't to ramble on about shit unrelated to the grow.. perhaps if proposed thoughtfully (yes, I do mean put some real thought into it) to Rolli, original grow journal creators may be able to get a lock function to toggle their own postable vs not in terms of others. VB code already exists for it, would just require an implementation.


----------



## Figong (Apr 2, 2013)

Am curious, could you please explain to me how milk works directly, factoring the physiology of the cannabis plant? I'd love to hear your explanation of it - seriously. The reason I ask this, you knocked off the info from a thread more than six years old and tried to bring it back as something revolutionary, but you didn't read how much of what milk is made up of is completely detrimental, and potentially fatal to a cannabis plant. Tis bad enough when it's in the medium, but with direct injection (no joke, directly into the stem) you very well could / would induce a -fatal- bacterial infection into the plant. Figured I'd mention that before that was next on your list of stupid shit to do.


----------



## Figong (Apr 2, 2013)

They actually have a shirt that's perfect for you at TShirtHell, Finny.. looks like this:


----------



## CannabisCorps (Apr 2, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Almost 1,000 views on this thread in like 24 hrs. And I bet less than half of the people that were active on the old thread have even noticed that this thread exists yet.


Wrong, it looks like the same crew of knowledgeable fellows ready to clown you at a moments notice

p.s. hard not to notice when the old ones closed


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 2, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> Wrong, it looks like the same crew of knowledgeable fellows ready to clown you at a moments notice
> 
> p.s. hard not to notice when the old ones closed


 Knowledgeable fellows? 1) They aren't knowledgeable 2) They aren't even all here yet, where's woody? 3) What about the other 30 people who WEREN'T posting but were following my updates (according to my view count on YouTube every time I posted on my old thread)


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 2, 2013)

echelon1k1 said:


> Fuckshammy - 12 pages and 1 video


That's not my fault. That's the fault of people like you, here to shit talk


----------



## CannabisCorps (Apr 2, 2013)

you have not selected for shit, you have not even seen a finished product yet, nor do you even have a selection of genetics from which to pull "the best".


----------



## CannabisCorps (Apr 2, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Knowledgeable fellows? 1) They aren't knowledgeable 2) They aren't even all here yet, where's woody? 3) What about the other 30 people who WEREN'T posting but were following my updates (according to my view count on YouTube every time I posted on my old thread)


1. allll your consistent advisors are very knowledgeable. 2. you would miss a woody. 3. 30 wowza thats impressive, hopefully theres no duplicates lol


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 2, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> you have not selected for shit, you have not even seen a finished product yet


I didn't need to see a finished product for my selection, I am not cross breeding yet, once I start cross breeding I will need to see a finished product before deciding which seeds I will use. But I plan on mixing in some landrace before stabilizing the Hippy Beater. My goal with these two breedings were: 1) Hippy Beater- Fast Growing, Fast Maturing, Able to grow well and quickly in bad conditions. 2) Short Bus- Small, Yellow, Effeminate males, Slow maturing females.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 2, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> 1. allll your consistent advisors are very knowledgeable. 2. you would miss a woody. 3. 30 wowza thats impressive, hopefully theres no duplicates lol


1) They are not knowledgeable, they just have extensive experience buying things  2) Whatever, my point is not everyone is here yet 3) Sometime I get up to 70 views just for posting on my old thread so it could be more people. And there are probably another like 100 that don't even click the videos and just read shit (people on phones and stuff).


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 2, 2013)

I swear, every time I see your face, curious george is the first thing pops into my head. lol


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 2, 2013)

"They dont know what im tryin to do" (0:16)

prob cuz they cant understand what your "conversating" about.
lol


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Apr 2, 2013)

Zvice I hope that gets deleted, That was very foul.


----------



## zVice (Apr 2, 2013)

They usually get eaten by wild dogs and or vultures.
Im sorry that reality upsets you but maybe you should grow a pair



Fenian Brotherhood said:


> Zvice I hope that gets deleted, That was very foul.


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Apr 2, 2013)

Oh Brother I have a pair. I am just not Satanic Enough to joke about things like that. You are not cool


----------



## zVice (Apr 2, 2013)

I grew up and lived most of my life in Africa and saw shit like this daily for a long time 
Its not so much a joke as a fact.




Fenian Brotherhood said:


> Oh Brother I have a pair. I am just not Satanic Enough to joke about things like that. You are not cool


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Apr 2, 2013)

zVice said:


> I grew up and lived most of my life in Africa and saw shit like this daily for a long time
> Its not so much a joke as a fact.





zVice said:


> this must be why african children with no food and water grow up to be such powerhouses
> 
> oh no wait, they don't, they just die.
> 
> he looks pretty stressed, he's gonna produce some mad resin



So you're a liar too. Gotcha!


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 2, 2013)

Kids that grow up in slums have a better chance of clawing their way to the top of harsh political or even gang/warlord ladders. Kids that grow up poor and hungry DO grow up to be power houses.


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Apr 2, 2013)

That's fine. We won't be seein you anymore.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 2, 2013)

"You gotta bend the saplin in order for it to grow into a proper tree."


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Apr 2, 2013)

"There Seems To Be No Sign Of Intelligent Life Anywhere" - Buzz


----------



## Figong (Apr 2, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> "You gotta bend the saplin in order for it to grow into a proper tree."


Or.. crush the stem partially, not severing flow of liquid and nutes to really make it a massive trunk - there's something informative for you.


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Apr 2, 2013)

Supercropping^^


----------



## Figong (Apr 2, 2013)

Fenian Brotherhood said:


> Supercropping^^


 Good eye!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 2, 2013)

Figong said:


> Or.. crush the stem partially, not severing flow of liquid and nutes to really make it a massive trunk - there's something informative for you.





Fenian Brotherhood said:


> Supercropping^^


a technique I use a lot


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 2, 2013)

Figong said:


> Or.. crush the stem partially, not severing flow of liquid and nutes to really make it a massive trunk - there's something informative for you.


true story gang


----------



## Figong (Apr 2, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> a technique I use a lot


I do too, with needle nose pliars, bamboo pole sections and grafting tape to damage multiple spots without causing a plant death. I can't begin to guess how much faster Finny's plants would die if he tried it on top of the neglect they already get. He might as well napalm them and declare it a (sac)religious burning


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm still going to stab the plants more


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Apr 2, 2013)

The Nail Thing? Does that Actually Work?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 2, 2013)

only in his head

super cropping with low stress training LST, is the way to go 

nails are retarded


----------



## Figong (Apr 2, 2013)

Fenian Brotherhood said:


> The Nail Thing? Does that Actually Work?


It is highly recommend you use any of Finny's techniques as an example of *what not to do*, consult with quite a few others for a common answer before your plants are dead.


----------



## Figong (Apr 2, 2013)

Since Finny is googling for something semi-witty that was used 15 years before he was thought of, will take this time to go enjoy our weather. Stay tuned later for more antics from Figong, Inc.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 2, 2013)

Figong said:


> It is highly recommend you use any of Finny's techniques as an example of *what not to do*, consult with quite a few others for a common answer before your plants are dead.


None of my plants died. Not a single one


----------



## zVice (Apr 2, 2013)

They just wish they did


Finshaggy said:


> None of my plants died. Not a single one


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 2, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> None of my plants died. Not a single one


this is the measure of fins success, they aint dead


----------



## Ganja.Farmer (Apr 2, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> None of my plants died. Not a single one



You're just so fucking embarrassed by them that you stopped showing updates on their progress. 






Or is it that they're so embarrassed by you that they just wanted to die and stopped growing?


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 2, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> this is the measure of fins success, they aint dead


No, it's a measure of ya'll's failure to gauge marijuana. You all said from day one that it was in the process of DYING. The whole damn time. And not a single one died.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 2, 2013)

Ganja.Farmer said:


> You're just so fucking embarrassed by them that you stopped showing updates on their progress.


And you're just so slow you seem to have missed the one posted yesterday  The reason I stopped posting so much on that thread is because I got banned and decided to not give people as many updates, to make more fan fare in between videos


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 2, 2013)

And the most I could possibly post even if I wanted to is 1 a day, otherwise they delete the later posted ones.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 2, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> No, it's a measure of ya'll's failure to gauge marijuana. You all said from day one that it was in the process of DYING. The whole damn time. And not a single one died.


actually i said only a few of the originals will make it, and most will be male and i was right, and thats why you have 3 of the original 7 and one is a male and the others were males as well . . . . you consider it a success, im happy for you

but in reality it simply is not true


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 2, 2013)

that plant ^their thats my failure 

it may look good to some , but i know that its not 100%, and thats reality vs perception


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 2, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> actually i said only a few of the originals will make it, and most will be male and i was right,


No, you were wrong. ALL the originals made it, and only about half were male. So you were never right.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 2, 2013)

strange your videos show different . . . .3 came from a hydro garden(your words from your videos) thats why they are behind, and well they are in darker green pots 3 to be exact, and of the original lime green pots their are only 3 of the original seven there were 4 about two weeks ago then one disappears and the other 3 new plants came in

and i remember the video where you said 4 of the 7 were males and that you were keeping one to make seeds . . . . . you tell so many false truth you can keep up with em to bad your video log contradicts most of what you say only a few days later

lol fin doesnt understand that if 4/7 are male thats more then half .. like i predicted a majority male run, you said you had never seen a male before as your excuse . . . . for not knowing that stress will do that but go on with your bad self

im sure your 4 month investment in an oz of pot was well worth it


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 2, 2013)

a full ounce? i think not.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 2, 2013)

im being genreous, those buds will be locked to thepoint of wispy in a few weeks

PH nutrient solubility , aka the milk for one also i never seenyou PH your nutrient solutions once, catching up with the fin


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 2, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> im being genreous, those buds will be locked to thepoint of wispy in a few weeks
> 
> PH nutrient solubility , aka the milk for one also i never seenyou PH your nutrient solutions once, catching up with the fin


i for one have never checked PH, but then again i don't plant into mulch and pour milk over my plants. sadly, i only end up with about a pound every two months from my 800 watts instead of 3 grams of dank dank every 5 months from a 1000w setup.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 2, 2013)

notice in the title of video 61 it say decisions to make with males and you have 4 sad plants in video

then in teh next video he proclaims all females with new pots, 4 to be exact

and then in video 62 it shows 5 of the original pots, lime green and two empties and 3 with plants in em

and by the time we get to video 65 the plant on the far left is dead, lol, are you delusional or just a bad liar, is what im wondering


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Apr 2, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


>


I'd never say this, because I like keeping peace. But, since you addmited it, I will say, that plant.... Is terrible


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 2, 2013)

its got another 5 weeks, . .somehow i feel i can bring her back to life

heres what it look like when i cut it down 4 weeks early

*Date: *12 October, 2012
*Time: *8:30 pm PST
*Strain:* Red Stem Afghani 

*Pictures:
*






















































*Physical Examination*

*Visual appeal*_ (visual appeal of the buds from 1-10 unappealing - excellent)_
8
*Visible trichomes *_(visible trichome content from 1-10 none - totally covered)_
9
*Colors present in the buds* _( on a scale from 1- 10 light - dark)_
White: 5 Green: 2 Green: 3 Blue: 2 Orange: 4
*Bud density* _(Bud density on a scale from 1-10 airy - dense)_
6
*Aroma description:* _(on a scale from 1-10 upon freshly broken bud where 1 indicates subtle presence and 10 indicates pronounced presence )_
*First:* Mint: 2 Menthol: 4 Green: 2 *Then: *Sweet: 4 incense: 3
*Aroma appeal*_ (Aroma from 1-10 repulsive - delightful)
_5
*Aroma intensity* _(Aroma intensity from 1-10 subtle - overwhelming)_
4
*Were there seeds present in the sample?*_(Y or N)_
N
*Did the flowers show inter-sex expression?* _(Y or N)
_N
*Overall appeal*_ ( from 1-100 where 1 is frightening and 100 is majestic) 
_87
*Additional comments:*
This sample was very frosted. I took a while to examine the bud, which when acquirred was covered in frosted sugar leaf. This leaf was frostier then most buds.. so I wasn't complaining by any means. I took a little time and trimmed down the nugget, under neath the frosted leaves was trichome heaven. There were trichomes on the trichome's trichomes. The bud had many lighter colors all playing with one another. There was a hue of blue-green underneath the layer of frost. My samples stem was green, not red.The smell was tight to the bud and reminded me of menthol and incense. 

*Smoke Test*

*Utensils* - 1' 2" bong with one perc
*Taste description* _(use numbers from 1-10 that apply to the taste where 1 is a subtle presence and 10 is a pronounced presence)
_Menthol: 3 Hash: 3 Mint: 1
*Taste pungency* _( pungency of taste from 1-10 light - heavy)_
6
*Taste impression *_(impression of the taste from 1-10 unpleasant- scrumptious) _
6
*Moisture level *_(1-10 wet-dry where 5 is ideal)_
5
*Harshness* _(1-10 smooth-harsh)_
3
*Smoke expansion*_ (smoke expansion in the lungs from 1-10 stable-explosive) _
7
*Smoke test comments:*
The smoke on this had a sizable expansion. If I took too big of a hit the smoke would force its way up and out of my lungs while I was inhaling. The taste was minty and hashy and left my mouth feeling like I had inhaled some Vic's vapor rub or washed my mouth out a few minutes prior.

*Follow up Questions*

*Dosage* 
- 0.3 grams
*Effect onset *~ 5 minutes* & *20 minutes until* Full Effect
* 
*Potency*_ (from 1-10 none-devastating)_
8.5
*Effect length* 

*Usability* _(from 1-10 where 1 indicates the worst time of the day to consume this strain and 10 represents the ideal time of day)_
*Morning/wake up:* 2 *Day/work: 3 * *Evening/relax:* 5 *Night/sleep: 7 *

*Effect* (what effect did the strain have write P if it had a POSITIVE effect and N if if had a NEGATIVE effect, next to each selected area please rate the intensity of effect from 1-10 where 1 would be a subtle presence and 10 would be a pronounced presence)
P - 6 *:Ability to rest or sit still *
N - 5 *:Anxiety relief 
*P - 5* :Appetite * 
P - 8 *:Audio perception*
*- **:Humor perception*
P - 4* :Imagination/creativity *
P - 4* :Memory*
*- :Mood*
*- :Ocular relief*
P - 5 *ain relief*
-* aranoia relief
*P - 4* hysical awareness 
*- *:Sex drive*
P - 5 *:Sleep*
N - 3 *:Speech*
P - 5 *:Taste perception*
P - 4 *:Thought process*
N - 4 *:Visual perception

**Overall rating from 1-100:*
Untrimmed: 85 Trimmed: 93
*Final comment:
*The stone was fairly quick to take effect starting at five minutes. With every hit my body pulsed with an anxious feeling. When the full effects of this stone hit me it was like being in the blinding sun. My eyes felt so red it was as if someone had maced me. I felt creative and social, but it was hard to get past the physical effects of this high. I would try to communicate with the people around me, but I was, at times, a bumbling idiot. Several times I said things that I didn't mean to say out loud or I thought one thing and said another. I was very dehydrated and hungry. My mind was like a memory sequence in the movies, moving from one memory to the next vividly. I was entranced by my own thoughts. It is possible that at the peak of this high I had auditory hallucinations.. or there was someone downstairs watching TV at that moment.. Either way I was stoned enough to wonder for ten minutes what just happened. I found this strain incredibly enjoyable, so enjoyable I was considering doing a smoke report on the leaves I trimmed off. Paired with it's appearance and how nice of a smoke it was this sample of Red Stem Afghani became one of my Best smokes of 2012.


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Apr 2, 2013)

tl;tr

I got past the pictures though, if you're desperate smoke is smoke


----------



## Ganja.Farmer (Apr 2, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> And you're just so slow you seem to have missed the one posted yesterday The reason I stopped posting so much on that thread is because I got banned and decided to not give people as many updates, to make more fan fare in between videos


I didn't miss anything. I don't watch your videos. How can I miss something I never watch? You can try to make up all the excuses you want but they're all bullshit. You stopped posting because you're embarrassed.



Finshaggy said:


> And the most I could possibly post even if I wanted to is 1 a day, otherwise they delete the later posted ones.



And that means you could post an update everyday if you wanted to. But yet there were weeks without an update? Nice bullshit excuse.


----------



## CannabisCorps (Apr 2, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> that plant ^their thats my failure
> 
> it may look good to some , but i know that its not 100%, and thats reality vs perception


For real man, you gotta spray something to get rid of all those shiny things all over that bud. spermy is looking for white and fuzzy.


----------



## CannabisCorps (Apr 2, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> its got another 5 weeks, . .somehow i feel i can bring her back to life
> 
> heres what it look like when i cut it down 4 weeks early
> 
> ...


spermy could help you shorten that up. "They looked good, and smoked pretty smooth, id recommend buying some if I had any money..."


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 2, 2013)

Are the "results" that Samwell posted his own opinions of his weed  That's just sad


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 2, 2013)

I'll post what OTHER PEOPLE have to say about my buds and hash. And I'll be documenting it on video


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 2, 2013)

hundreds of people will be repping the dank dank!


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 2, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> hundreds of people will be repping the dank dank!


They will, I'm not even done yet


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 2, 2013)

I still have 2-3 harvests, hash to make, and edibles to cook. The main point of all this is the hash though.


----------



## yellowpackTOPman (Apr 2, 2013)

can anybody here check out my grow i got going, its my first grow, was looking for some more opinions,


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 2, 2013)

2-3 harvests, meaning like over the next month or two I will harvest individual plants at different times.


----------



## KushXOJ (Apr 2, 2013)

so you're breeding stressed hermies now ?


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 2, 2013)

yellowpackTOPman said:


> can anybody here check out my grow i got going, its my first grow, was looking for some more opinions,


Click "My Rollitup" then in the left menu option click the thing that says something about "signature". Then add a link to your grow there, so it's easier for all of us.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 2, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> so you're breeding stressed hermies now ?


Nope, just stressed females and males.


----------



## KushXOJ (Apr 2, 2013)

yellowpackTOPman said:


> can anybody here check out my grow i got going, its my first grow, was looking for some more opinions,


 wheres the link ?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 2, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> They will, I'm not even done yet


you're growing enough to get about 4 lightweights high, or one heavy smoker.

not enough there to make hash. maybe you can get a hit of hash out of that necrotic, mildewy mess.

what an unremitting failure.


----------



## CannabisCorps (Apr 2, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Are the "results" that Samwell posted his own opinions of his weed  That's just sad


absolutley nothing sad abt self review son, how is anyone else gonna know how good it is if you dont. and you will not have enough "dank dank" for more than one good session, meaning about 4 other people can share a review.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 2, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> absolutley nothing sad abt self review son, how is anyone else gonna know how good it is if you dont.


You can't just post extensive reviews of your own bud then say "see how good it is". Yeah INCLUDE your reviews, but they should not be the only ones that you include, ESPECIALLY when boasting.


----------



## Figong (Apr 2, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You can't just post extensive reviews of your own bud then say "see how good it is". Yeah INCLUDE your reviews, but they should not be the only ones that you include, ESPECIALLY when boasting.


Precisely why you think your grow is the shit, and we believe it is shit - you bring up a very valid point with your word choices.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 2, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You can't just post extensive reviews of your own bud then say "see how good it is". Yeah INCLUDE your reviews, but they should not be the only ones that you include, ESPECIALLY when boasting.


that wasn't a boastful review, and he didn't even need to boast. the pictures speak for themselves.

just like your droopy, yellow, necrotic, trichome free videos speak for themselves.

pro tip: stop having michael j fox film your updates.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 2, 2013)

Figong said:


> Precisely why you think your grow is the shit, and we believe it is shit - you bring up a very valid point with your word choices.


 I'm not the only one that talks good about my grow. Try reading my threads. Plus, I'm NOT EVEN DONE YET. AS I just got done telling Buck on this very thread like 20 mnutes ago. It seems you don't read very well...


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 2, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> that wasn't a boastful review


You are AMAZING at missing points. I didn't say the review was boastful, he was USING IT TO BOAST, as if it was better than my weed which is not even finished yet.


----------



## Figong (Apr 2, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I'm not the only one that talks good about my grow. Try reading my threads. Plus, I'm NOT EVEN DONE YET. AS I just got done telling Buck on this very thread like 20 mnutes ago. It seems you don't read very well...


If you don't bother to read shit, why the hell should I? Double standard? You're known for it, should have expected it - point withdrawn on the point that it's so fucking obvious it's bigger than a clue brick.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 2, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I'm not the only one that talks good about my grow. Try reading my threads. Plus, I'm NOT EVEN DONE YET. AS I just got done telling Buck on this very thread like 20 mnutes ago. It seems you don't read very well...


please show us one positive post in regards to the quality of your grow. just one.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 2, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You are AMAZING at missing points. I didn't say the review was boastful, he was USING IT TO BOAST, as if it was better than my weed which is not even finished yet.


i've taken shits that look better than your weed.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 2, 2013)

Figong said:


> If you don't bother to read shit, why the hell should I?


I do read shit, you guys hate me for replying and telling you guys I can't afford your advice. How would I know I couldn't afford your advice if I didn't read it


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 2, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> please show us one positive post in regards to the quality of your grow. just one.


You can read the thread yourself. If you have your post count on 10 per page, I know that you can go to beansprouts and see at least a few around page 310. Then it all got flooded out by trolls.


----------



## StephanieAk (Apr 2, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i've taken shits that look better than your weed.


I love how honest you are.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 2, 2013)

StephanieAk said:


> I love how honest you are.


You mean you love his funny lies


----------



## StephanieAk (Apr 2, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You mean you love his funny lies


I know what I typed...


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 2, 2013)

StephanieAk said:


> I know what I typed...


So do I, and I corrected you


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Apr 2, 2013)

this thread is very much like this video.. finshaggy is the guy in the black. everyone else is everyone else [video=youtube;X8_zWBQXZj4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8_zWBQXZj4[/video]


----------



## Ganja.Farmer (Apr 2, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You are AMAZING at missing points. I didn't say the review was boastful, he was USING IT TO BOAST, as if it was better than my weed which is not even finished yet.


It is better than your "weed". Your "weed" could barely compete with schwag brick weed. I'm pretty sure I'd pick the brick weed over your dank dank (lol, dank dank).


----------



## CannabisCorps (Apr 2, 2013)

Ok, short bus.... Yellow, small and slow maturing. I predict huge success with those desirable traits.
And r u trying to beat away the hippies that know quality? Not sure with that one other than neither sound "desireable to the palate". Have the other guy that shares ur moldy j post an extensive report tho


----------



## CannabisCorps (Apr 2, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i've taken shits that look better than your weed.


My most recent scored a 8 on smell, 7 on quantity, but only a 3 on bag appeal


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Apr 2, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> So do I, and I corrected you


No, you typed in what you want to hear. Dipshit. You used to be an amusing monkey, now you're just an annoying troll that lives a delusional sad existence revolving around growing shitty weed and Internet fame, both of which you are failing hard. I guess that part is still funny.


----------



## CannabisCorps (Apr 2, 2013)

How much more than your yield do you think you coulda bought with the amount you've spent on growing?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 3, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Are the "results" that Samwell posted his own opinions of his weed  That's just sad


wrong, tgh to those who know does amazing reviews, nwgt, icmag, hes also a budding breeder of Chron INC

and haha, im so good, at being avg, fin has to lie to make me seem lesser, ill consider it a supreme compliment, my success influenced fins low self esteem response aka lying . . not sad at all but expected lifes jester aka fin


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 3, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I still have 2-3 harvests, hash to make, and edibles to cook. The main point of all this is the hash though.


oh nice let me know if you dont need any pro tips












the yellow guys are nto stress fin they are oil from a oil run, damn dirt hippies


----------



## polyarcturus (Apr 3, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> actually, my job is growing the highest quality cannabis in one of the most competitive markets in the nation and putting food on the table by doing so.
> 
> watching you fail at trying to do the same is my diversion, similar to tossing pennies at a dancing monkey.
> 
> now dance monkey, dance!


best post ever. i dont know how this comedy gold was missed.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 3, 2013)

polyarcturus said:


> best post ever. i dont know how this comedy gold was missed.


the best part of that quote was "dance monkey, dance!" lol 

dude does look like curious george though


----------



## Kite High (Apr 3, 2013)

I wish you would disappear...no seriously I really do


----------



## Kite High (Apr 3, 2013)

stoned cockatoo said:


> this thread is very much like this video.. finshaggy is the guy in the black. everyone else is everyone else [video=youtube;X8_zWBQXZj4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8_zWBQXZj4[/video]


yeah I can see him fighting like a lil bitch like that..slapping off the truth


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 3, 2013)

[email protected] tags

subcool phenotypes and tga genetics, 

oohh boy  I'm guessing someone who follows this thread is not much of a sub fan? lol

whoever did those come claim your rep. that was hella funny


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Apr 3, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> [email protected] tags
> 
> subcool phenotypes and tga genetics,
> 
> ...


gimmie gimmie


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Apr 3, 2013)

Kite High said:


> yeah I can see him fighting like a lil bitch like that..slapping off the truth


well in that case at least he did drop like 5 dudes without bruising a knuckle lol


----------



## dangledo (Apr 3, 2013)

one of my hydrangeas is worth more than your whole crop.


----------



## dangledo (Apr 3, 2013)

the dancing monkey reference really stuck 




strictly entertainment


----------



## ultraviolet pirate (Apr 3, 2013)

how soon till shortbus is stable


----------



## CannabisCorps (Apr 3, 2013)

ultraviolet pirate said:


> how soon till shortbus is stable


You will need to explain "stable" to him.


----------



## yellowpackTOPman (Apr 3, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Click "My Rollitup" then in the left menu option click the thing that says something about "signature". Then add a link to your grow there, so it's easier for all of us.


thanks man, idk why i didnt think of that before, it must make it way easier on yall part to stay updated on it, would be cool if any of yall would check it out and let me know what you guys would do with them.


----------



## chewberto (Apr 3, 2013)

So subcool phenotype, and tga genetics are tags because why?


----------



## chewberto (Apr 3, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I still have 2-3 harvests, hash to make, and edibles to cook. The main point of all this is the hash though.


No, the main point was breeding, 
no wait! Growing smaller plants for noobs, 
no wait! Stress was it, 
no wait! Creating a new strain, 
no wait! edibles, 
no wait! Hash, 
no wait! Oh it is April, so I was growing this as an April fools joke! 
Oh wait! i mean I am testing the effects on a plant from several location changes! 
I mean, what I am really trying to say is! 

"Umm what the fuck was I doing again?" This is more like it! Tell the truth !


----------



## KushXOJ (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## CannabisCorps (Apr 3, 2013)

chewberto said:


> No, the main point was breeding,
> no wait! Growing smaller plants for noobs,
> no wait! Stress was it,
> no wait! Creating a new strain,
> ...


the fire is strong within this one. I love it. The sting of having the CO name ruined by this dbag inspires some of best posts


----------



## zVice (Apr 3, 2013)

It's where you keep horses right?



ultraviolet pirate said:


> how soon till shortbus is stable


----------



## Stomper420 (Apr 3, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You are AMAZING at missing points. I didn't say the review was boastful, he was USING IT TO BOAST, as if it was better than my weed which is not even finished yet.


Dude, the trim I throw away is better then anything you've grown yet.


----------



## polyarcturus (Apr 3, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> [email protected] tags
> 
> subcool phenotypes and tga genetics,
> 
> ...


awesome find! lmao should add some other names on the list but we wont get into that.


----------



## polyarcturus (Apr 3, 2013)

does anybody else just feel like wailing on the next person that looks like finshaggy?


----------



## chewberto (Apr 3, 2013)

You really have to search for the corresponding tag, but when it trumps his on the list, I gotta roll with it!


----------



## CannabisCorps (Apr 3, 2013)

The spermy strain naming system:
1. pick favorite color
2. pick a countrty (preferably african)
3. add haze, dawg, kush, or wreck
done.


----------



## CannabisCorps (Apr 3, 2013)

chewberto said:


> You really have to search for the corresponding tag, but when it trumps his on the list, I gotta roll with it!


you mean cuz they are all full or whatever?? thats hilarious btw that his tags follow him


----------



## Figong (Apr 3, 2013)

polyarcturus said:


> does anybody else just feel like wailing on the next person that looks like finshaggy?


Why of course, but tappin' his moms ass on spring break sounds much more fun to me.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 3, 2013)

Figong said:


> Why of course, but tappin' his moms ass on spring break sounds much more fun to me.


any progress with the failspammy family album?


----------



## Figong (Apr 3, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> any progress with the failspammy family album?


Just got in for the day, but it's about to get started on once coffee is done - I should have plenty of material to share with the populace in the very near future


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 3, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> The spermy strain naming system:
> 1. pick favorite color
> 2. pick a countrty (preferably african)
> 3. add haze, dawg, kush, or wreck
> done.


J-rock baby!


----------



## CannabisCorps (Apr 3, 2013)

Figong said:


> Just got in for the day, but it's about to get started on once coffee is done - I should have plenty of material to share with the populace in the very near future


fuck it seems like everyone but me knows where the good pooter is


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Apr 3, 2013)

i think it is hilarious that 'shit on my hand and face' was a previously used tag unrelated to a finshaggy thread


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Apr 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;SngToP4YrOk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SngToP4YrOk[/video]


----------



## chewberto (Apr 4, 2013)

stoned cockatoo said:


> i think it is hilarious that 'shit on my hand and face' was a previously used tag unrelated to a finshaggy thread


How do we know it wasn't his tag in the first place? Lol


----------



## CannabisCorps (Apr 4, 2013)

chewberto said:


> How do we know it wasn't his tag in the first place? Lol


The vast array of shit tags is just impressive


----------



## brewer7 (Apr 4, 2013)

Hey Shaggy, I hope this new strain turns out good for you. Cheers!


----------



## CannabisCorps (Apr 4, 2013)

props to couchlock lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 4, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> props to couchlock lol


lol. I was looking at that tag too thinking it was funny


----------



## woody333333 (Apr 5, 2013)

finny...........


----------



## KushXOJ (Apr 5, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> props to couchlock lol


Hahaha I had to..


----------



## srh88 (Apr 5, 2013)

hahahaha whoever made yo finshaggy raps raps... awesome lmao. hows this kid gonna be so young and sound that punch drunk


----------



## ultraviolet pirate (Apr 5, 2013)

seriously tho, the world needs a strain that is male, can take battery acid/sour milk drenches, and be grown with a flashlight.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 5, 2013)

moldy pussy flaps bump.

c'mon, spammy. grace us with your yellow, necrotic darlings.


----------



## kelly4 (Apr 5, 2013)

Y I no abl 2 ad tagz...enyware!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 5, 2013)

kelly4 said:


> Y I no abl 2 ad tagz...enyware!


now you can


----------



## CannabisCorps (Apr 5, 2013)

hey jenny, we need an update to watch while workin...

im doin some lollipoppin and looks like ill outyield you by about 7328%


----------



## CannabisCorps (Apr 5, 2013)

hey i saw signs for hempcon in the bay, anyone ever been??


----------



## chewberto (Apr 5, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> now you can


What about me? I must tag!


----------



## CannabisCorps (Apr 5, 2013)

chewberto said:


> What about me? I must tag!


Yessss!! me too, I need to be able to do new ones to blow off my creative steam!! or at least a list of the possible options lol


----------



## KushXOJ (Apr 5, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> hey i saw signs for hempcon in the bay, anyone ever been??


 nope but i have a friend who went last year and got a bunch of free shit thats all i needed to know lol ill be there !!


----------



## KushXOJ (Apr 5, 2013)

i have a plant in a 1 gallon orange juice container that will yield more than finshaggys entire grow smh


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 5, 2013)

chewberto said:


> What about me? I must tag!





CannabisCorps said:


> Yessss!! me too, I need to be able to do new ones to blow off my creative steam!! or at least a list of the possible options lol


you guys aren't able to tag? maybe your tagging priveleges got taken away


----------



## KushXOJ (Apr 5, 2013)

you mean people can add new ones and i can't ? that blows harder than shaggys sister on a windy day


----------



## chewberto (Apr 5, 2013)

Yes, my tagging ability is gone for s month now, When did I ever abuse the system? My shit is always spot on! I want my rights back god damn it! I have threads to create!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 5, 2013)

lol

I still see tags being put in


----------



## KushXOJ (Apr 5, 2013)

i can only add ones that were already used... o well i'll make it work


----------



## chewberto (Apr 5, 2013)

Only old tags can be used, no Freshies! Bad idea!


----------



## CannabisCorps (Apr 5, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Yes, my tagging ability is gone for s month now, When did I ever abuse the system? My shit is always spot on! I want my rights back god damn it! I have threads to create!


we are in the same boat man, mine are always factual and relevant! oh well man, we should just post the ones we woulda made


----------



## CannabisCorps (Apr 5, 2013)

handjobs for hippies


----------



## CannabisCorps (Apr 5, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> nope but i have a friend who went last year and got a bunch of free shit thats all i needed to know lol ill be there !!


hmmm what quality free shit? stickers and catalogs or something actually good? and whatd he say it was like? im not looking to waste my time lol


----------



## bigbsharko (Apr 5, 2013)

Man skinflappy you have a knack of wipping up attention. Respect... i wonder how long before people realize what you're trying to do here?


----------



## chewberto (Apr 5, 2013)

Dick beater!


----------



## woody333333 (Apr 5, 2013)

bigbsharko said:


> Man skinflappy you have a knack of wipping up attention. Respect... i wonder how long before people realize what you're trying to do here?


hes not a man


----------



## chewberto (Apr 5, 2013)

bigbsharko said:


> Man skinflappy you have a knack of wipping up attention. Respect... i wonder how long before people realize what you're trying to do here?


 he is trying to become Internet famous and rake in the google pennies! So far so broke! Can't even buy a gallon of milk! Sad day for the rapee!


----------



## KushXOJ (Apr 5, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> hmmm what quality free shit? stickers and catalogs or something actually good? and whatd he say it was like? im not looking to waste my time lol


he had seeds, a pipe, free pre rolls, free grams, grinders, magazines, weed jars, discount coupons etc...just for signing up at the different booths for collectives and shit... i didnt really ask him to get into detail but he did say there was a spot to get your card and a smoking section for people with their card.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 5, 2013)

bigbsharko said:


> Man skinflappy you have a knack of wipping up attention. Respect... i wonder how long before people realize what you're trying to do here?


[email protected]

like we don't know what's going on


----------



## CannabisCorps (Apr 5, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> he had seeds, a pipe, free pre rolls, free grams, grinders, magazines, weed jars, discount coupons etc...just for signing up at the different booths for collectives and shit... i didnt really ask him to get into detail but he did say there was a spot to get your card and a smoking section for people with their card.


might have to check it out...


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 6, 2013)

Update will come tomorrow ( "Ain't nothin gonna stop me now, but my innate inabilitry to progress cognatious thunk." )


----------



## Kramer Chids (Apr 6, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Dick beater!


Holy shit that made me laugh.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 6, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Update will come tomorrow ( "Ain't nothin gonna stop me now, but my innate inabilitry to progress cognatious thunk." )


"no babe, we can't go on a second date for about 6-8 months. i have to wait for buck to troll me enough so that google will send me some spam pennies. wanna go shoplift stuff from walmart? i'll see if i can't mooch a ride from someone"


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Apr 6, 2013)

chewberto said:


> How do we know it wasn't his tag in the first place? Lol


i clicked on it and it took me to some other journal lol


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Apr 6, 2013)

will the revoked tag privileges ever be restored or have we blown it for good?


----------



## Figong (Apr 6, 2013)

stoned cockatoo said:


> will the revoked tag privileges ever be restored or have we blown it for good?


I'd say Finshaggy has much better odds of blowing a police officer to get out of a pot charge than we do of getting tags back. Harsh? no, being historically accurate.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 6, 2013)

stoned cockatoo said:


> will the revoked tag privileges ever be restored or have we blown it for good?


I dunno. I stopped tagging fins thread since the first grow journal


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 6, 2013)

Figong said:


> I'd say Finshaggy has much better odds of blowing a police officer to get out of a pot charge than we do of getting tags back. Harsh? no, being historically accurate.


ya what he said, lol


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Apr 6, 2013)

damn i guess we just got greedy. you're a smart man getting out when you did greenhorn lol


----------



## Spittn4cash (Apr 6, 2013)

You've been growing FOREVER. Harvest should be right around the corner.

And don't forget Shaggy, you promised pics of your mom...Which I'm sure Buck probably already has.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 6, 2013)

Spittn4cash said:


> You've been growing FOREVER. Harvest should be right around the corner.
> 
> And don't forget Shaggy, you promised pics of your mom...Which I'm sure Buck probably already has.


Fin's ma?
I don't know.
Guess i might have pics.
Oh, almost forgot.
'Nother member also has them.
Gee, this could get interesting.


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Apr 6, 2013)

Buck I thought something was
Up with the way you
Constructed that small paragraph.
Kiss you're wife for me


----------



## echelon1k1 (Apr 6, 2013)

stoned cockatoo said:


> will the revoked tag privileges ever be restored or have we blown it for good?


Is that why I can't add a tag?? Who ruined it for the 99%?


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Apr 6, 2013)

wait so everyone that ever tagged in finshaggys thread have tags banned now? I wanna know how this worked. did like a mod or something read every tag and decide who was abusing the system or did everyone just cop it haha this is all you're fault finshaggy


----------



## echelon1k1 (Apr 6, 2013)

stoned cockatoo said:


> wait so everyone that ever tagged in finshaggys thread have tags banned now? I wanna know how this worked. did like a mod or something read every tag and decide who was abusing the system or did everyone just cop it haha this is all you're fault finshaggy


I'd say so, I just tried to add "bong on" to the au grow thread and it said I don't have permission...  I'm not actually sure if i've ever tagged a thread so don't know why can't add


----------



## chewberto (Apr 6, 2013)

Tags... The truth hurts!


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 6, 2013)

Figong said:


> I'd say Finshaggy has much better odds of blowing a police officer to get out of a pot charge than we do of getting tags back. Harsh? no, being historically accurate.


Wait, what happened?


----------



## CannabisCorps (Apr 6, 2013)

yay shortbus to mumble town is back!!! thats the best


----------



## DrKingGreen (Apr 6, 2013)

lmfao. I'm surprised this thread is even open, much less so that tagging has been disabled. That list of tags is priceless. My tags have been disabled since my first month here. Never abused either. Had I thought about using them so creatively, I would have at least earned my permission ban!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 6, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> Fin's ma?
> I don't know.
> Guess i might have pics.
> Oh, almost forgot.
> ...





stoned cockatoo said:


> Buck I thought something was
> Up with the way you
> Constructed that small paragraph.
> Kiss you're wife for me


that was a pretty cool trick by UB 


you too cockatoo, cool trick lol


----------



## KushXOJ (Apr 6, 2013)

Tag . LiarLiarPlantsonFire


----------



## KushXOJ (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 6, 2013)

I just thought of something to tell ya'll. As a hint to anyone who doesn't want me in Colorado, or even America. The faster I get more views, the faster I make a little money, the faster I go to Mexico for 2-3 years, then Africa if I can get there  Just btw.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 6, 2013)

I will be back in Colorado though. I would never leave this place forever  To many good people and buds


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 6, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I just thought of something to tell ya'll. As a hint to anyone who doesn't want me in Colorado, or even America. The faster I get more views, the faster I make a little money, the faster I go to Mexico for 2-3 years, then Africa if I can get there  Just btw.


translation


"I'm broke"


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 6, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> translation
> 
> 
> "I'm broke"


No, translation. Keep bumping my threads, make some memes and watch my videos and I'll be leaving America soon-ish. As planned (like 6 months-ish, maybe a year)


----------



## KushXOJ (Apr 6, 2013)

Or you could get a job and pay for the trip yourself ....ya stinky fuckin bum !!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 6, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> No, translation. Keep bumping my threads, make some memes and watch my videos and I'll be leaving America soon-ish. As planned (like 6 months-ish, maybe a year)


translation

"yup, I'm a brokedick"


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 6, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I just thought of something to tell ya'll. As a hint to anyone who doesn't want me in Colorado, or even America. The faster I get more views, the faster I make a little money, the faster I go to Mexico for 2-3 years, then Africa if I can get there  Just btw.


translation: can i stay on your couch?


----------



## Figong (Apr 6, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I just thought of something to tell ya'll. As a hint to anyone who doesn't want me in Colorado, or even America. The faster I get more views, the faster I make a little money, the faster I go to Mexico for 2-3 years, then Africa if I can get there  Just btw.


Why not just go directly to Africa? Exchange rate on the USD will get you further due to Mexico raising prices to offset currency exchange. Africa has done no such thing.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 6, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> No, translation. Keep bumping my threads, make some memes and watch my videos and I'll be leaving America soon-ish. As planned (like 6 months-ish, maybe a year)


translation: can i mooch some milk and table rice?


----------



## chewberto (Apr 6, 2013)

Get a real job ya fucking waste of human life! Nobody cares about your chump pennies you earn from"us" the ones who pay you everything you have ever earned! Say thank you! ya tiny muppet monkey bitch for even employing your pathetic ass! Sad life even for the biggest loser on the Internet! Sick of you! Go to Africa get aids and die, you piece of trash!


----------



## Figong (Apr 6, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Get a real job ya fucking waste of human life! Nobody cares about your chump pennies you earn from"us" the ones who pay you everything you have ever earned! Say thank you! ya tiny muppet monkey bitch for even employing your pathetic ass! Sad life even for the biggest loser on the Internet! Sick of you! Go to Africa get aids and die, you piece of trash!


Seriously chew, tell us how you really feel.


----------



## zVice (Apr 6, 2013)

Did your parents name you plank?



Finshaggy said:


> No, translation. Keep bumping my threads, make some memes and watch my videos and I'll be leaving America soon-ish. As planned (like 6 months-ish, maybe a year)


----------



## echelon1k1 (Apr 6, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I just thought of something to tell ya'll. As a hint to anyone who doesn't want me in Colorado, or even America. The faster I get more views, the faster I make a little money, the faster I go to Mexico for 2-3 years, then Africa if I can get there  Just btw.


That's great to hear bro... Apart from Mexico I would recommend South Africa, Somalia, Mali & BE SURE to let everyone know you're AMERICAN....


----------



## Figong (Apr 6, 2013)

echelon1k1 said:


> That's great to hear bro... Apart from Mexico I would recommend South Africa, Somalia, Mali & BE SURE to let everyone know you're AMERICAN....



I have a few boys in J'burg that would love to have some visitors.


----------



## chewberto (Apr 6, 2013)

Figong said:


> Seriously chew, tell us how you really feel.


I had a smile on my face the whole time I composed that post! Thanks!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 6, 2013)

So no update then? I thought we were promised an update today.

If you REALLY want to make some money on your videos, it would help to make videos.


----------



## chewberto (Apr 6, 2013)

Here is an update...


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Apr 6, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> So no update then? I thought we were promised an update today.
> 
> If you REALLY want to make some money on your videos, it would help to make videos.


re-opening the finshaggy remix thread would be an excellent marketing move right now also man, get to it!


----------



## Figong (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## CannabisCorps (Apr 6, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


>


oh my fucking god, toooo funny!! I was wanting to make one with rice and milk too rofllll


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Apr 6, 2013)

I feel like I can smell that pic just by looking at it, 

KushxOj did you take that pic?


----------



## Figong (Apr 6, 2013)

stoned cockatoo said:


> I feel like I can smell that pic whenever I look at it


Which pic? The 2 grams of dank, or the lady passed out who shit her pants and it was splattered all over her ass, thighs and back?


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Apr 6, 2013)

well it sounds like I missed some good scat pictures. im talking about the turd kicking it with the weed plant


----------



## M Dogg (Apr 6, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> oh my fucking god, toooo funny!! I was wanting to make one with rice and milk too rofllll[/QUOT
> 
> 2 thingz ma'fuckers need to know 'bout the "J" to the "ROC" - "I spin more ryhmes than a lazy susan/ I'm innocent 'til my guilt is proven." - J ROC


----------



## KushXOJ (Apr 6, 2013)

stoned cockatoo said:


> I feel like I can smell that pic just by looking at it,
> 
> KushxOj did you take that pic?


 lol hell nah ..i stole it from somebody on instagram ...instantly made me think of figgys grow


----------



## CannabisCorps (Apr 6, 2013)

still more updates than trichs


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 6, 2013)

I passed the fuck out. Maybe still an update tonight, late. But I might just fall back asleep


----------



## chewberto (Apr 6, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I passed the fuck out. Maybe still an update tonight, late. But I might just fall back asleep


Go ahead and take the rest of the night off you lazy pile of worthless shit!


----------



## a mongo frog (Apr 6, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Go ahead and take the rest of the night off you lazy pile of worthless shit!


Now that was some funny shit. Good one man. Fuck me too funny!!!


----------



## CannabisCorps (Apr 6, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I passed the fuck out. Maybe still an update tonight, late. But I might just fall back asleep


he is lying. his couch provider wouldnt let him plug in his phone charger


----------



## CannabisCorps (Apr 6, 2013)

wait i just realized u must be harvesting any day if you want 4/20 smoke right? will we be getting bud porn?


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 6, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> wait i just realized u must be harvesting any day if you want 4/20 smoke right? will we be getting bud porn?


Yes to both.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 6, 2013)

I am only harvesting the big plant in the next few days though. I am going to use most of it for hash, get the seeds out and lower the light so that the rest of the plants can get like 10x more light than what they are right now.


----------



## Figong (Apr 6, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> wait i just realized u must be harvesting any day if you want 4/20 smoke right? will we be getting bud porn?


rofl.. any day now for some harsh 4/20 smoke, sure.. Cure for anything I grow is 4-8 weeks after it's been properly dried, depending on the strain(s).


----------



## CannabisCorps (Apr 7, 2013)

Figong said:


> rofl.. any day now for some harsh 4/20 smoke, sure.. Cure for anything I grow is 4-8 weeks after it's been properly dried, depending on the strain(s).


and ive had fatties take 10 days or more just to dry properly. but I dont grow dank dank, maybe the whispyness enhances the drying process.


----------



## kelly4 (Apr 7, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> and ive had fatties take 10 days or more just to dry properly. but I dont grow dank dank, maybe the whispyness enhances the drying process.


Exactly. It shouldn't take more than a few hours for those tiny plants to dry.


----------



## Figong (Apr 7, 2013)

kelly4 said:


> Exactly. It shouldn't take more than a few hours for those tiny plants to dry.


Forgot we weren't discussing normal/semi-normal plants - my bad.


----------



## Stomper420 (Apr 7, 2013)

Figong said:


> rofl.. any day now for some harsh 4/20 smoke, sure.. Cure for anything I grow is 4-8 weeks after it's been properly dried, depending on the strain(s).


He fucking smokes the leaves right off the plant...


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 7, 2013)

I took a small nug off of the bottom today (meaning this is my "popcorn" (worst quality on the plant) nugs  ), gonna let it sit till tomorrow, then make a smoking video, as well as see if there are seeds and if they are developed all the way yet. Here's pics from the harvested nug. Tall plant should be harvested within the next few days, and the smaller ones will be left for at least another few weeks, if not a month.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 7, 2013)

And video update tonight


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 7, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


>


looks pretty good spanky


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 7, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> looks pretty good spanky


Thanks  I really hope to get some good viable seed out of this


----------



## KushXOJ (Apr 7, 2013)

somebody add Air bud as a tag for me lol .... nice to finally see some trichs figgy


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks for uploading some pics.

Doesn't look much better than my shit now, and I still have 2 weeks left.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 7, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Thanks for uploading some pics.
> 
> Doesn't look much better than my shit now, and I still have 2 weeks left.


 1) This is the bottom nug, farthest from the light. 2) I could still use another 2 weeks to a month of flower, but I really need to harvest so that the smaller plants can get some light.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 7, 2013)

So you are going to smoke immature bud? May I ask why?


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 7, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> So you are going to smoke immature bud? May I ask why?


I just said why. Because the smaller plants REALLY need the light. But I am adding my fluorescent light today.


----------



## CannabisCorps (Apr 7, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


>


airy, overnuted, underdeveloped, white pistiled, mited, but holy shit barney I think we see some trichs!! thatll yield a TON of hash


----------



## CannabisCorps (Apr 7, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Thanks  I really hope to get some good viable seed out of this


id be shocked if you get a viable seed. looks like they need about 3 more weeks


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 7, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> id be shocked if you get a viable seed. looks like they need about 3 more weeks


No, I took pieces off almost month ago, and their were already seeds starting to grow. It looked like flowers but was hard, and when I opened it it was like a wet seed embryo. And that was from the bottom of the smaller plants. So I'm sure 3 weeks later the top of the big girl will have some good seed


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 7, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> airy, overnuted, underdeveloped, white pistiled, mited, but holy shit barney I think we see some trichs!! thatll yield a TON of hash


There's no mites, and it's airy because it's the bottom "popcorn" nugs, it's under developed for the same reason, there's nothing wrong with yellow/white pistils, and yeah, it will make plenty of hash.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 7, 2013)

should take a picture of those next to a lice molecule for size reference.


----------



## Figong (Apr 7, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> There's no mites, and it's airy because it's the bottom "popcorn" nugs, it's under developed for the same reason, there's nothing wrong with yellow/white pistils, and yeah, it will make plenty of hash.


And to think that per your words.. I know nothing, yet would have advised side lighting due to thick top canopy so you weren't growing popcorn. Maybe one day you'll go back to basics, and seriously work through it so you aren't growing like Orville Redenbacher.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 7, 2013)

Figong said:


> And to think that per your words.. I know nothing, yet would have advised side lighting due to thick top canopy so you weren't growing popcorn. Maybe one day you'll go back to basics, and seriously work through it so you aren't growing like Orville Redenbacher.


I said from the beginning that I was going to use the flouro at the end of the grow. Sorry that you aren't better at paying attention. And if you are going to say "Well I told you you should have been using them the whole time", I just want to remind everyone that I used to have a 1000w light. I traded it for a 400w light because I couldn't afford the extra electric bill, so adding the fluorescent for the entirety of flower would have been impractical.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 7, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I said from the beginning that I was going to use the flouro at the end of the grow. Sorry that you aren't better at paying attention. And if you are going to say "Well I told you you should have been using them the whole time", I just want to remind everyone that I used to have a 1000w light. I traded it for a 400w light because I couldn't afford the extra electric bill, so adding the fluorescent for the entirety of flower would have been impractical.


Wow.. just wow.


----------



## Figong (Apr 7, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I said from the beginning that I was going to use the flouro at the end of the grow. Sorry that you aren't better at paying attention. And if you are going to say "Well I told you you should have been using them the whole time", I just want to remind everyone that I used to have a 1000w light. I traded it for a 400w light because I couldn't afford the extra electric bill, so adding the fluorescent for the entirety of flower would have been impractical.


I never once said use HID for the sides at any point in my post - and you have the balls to say you're sorry that I'm not better at paying attention? I said side lighting, not vertical HID, at any point whatsoever.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 7, 2013)

So this was the stress test run.. To find plants you wanted to keep and make seeds.

If your next run looks this bad, you won't have a leg to stand on. So better make it count.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 7, 2013)

Figong said:


> I never once said use HID for the sides at any point in my post - and you have the balls to say you're sorry that I'm not better at paying attention? I said side lighting, not vertical HID, at any point whatsoever.


I never said you said that.  I said that you said to use flouro on the side for the whole grow, and I said that was not an affordable option for me. PLEASE READ BEFORE REPLYING.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 7, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> So this was the stress test run.. To find plants you wanted to keep and make seeds.
> 
> If your next run looks this bad, you won't have a leg to stand on. So better make it count.


 I've already grown bigger plants than this. I know what I am doing. And these plants are awesome, so I don't need to make shit count because you can see it right here.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 7, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I traded it for a 400w light because I couldn't afford the extra electric bill


600 watts/hour x 12 hours/day = 7.2 Kw/day

7.2 Kw/day x $0.10 per Kw = $0.72 per day

you heard it here first, folks. our couch surfing friend can't afford 72 cents per day to run a fucking light.

everyone be kind and throw some pennies at this dancing monkey! i will post some pics of his slut whore mom to get things going.

seriously, foiled by 72 cents per day. so fucking sad.


----------



## Figong (Apr 7, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I never said you said that.  I said that you said to use flouro on the side for the whole grow, and I said that was not an affordable option for me. PLEASE READ BEFORE REPLYING.


Holy shit, I stand corrected.. so you'd rather not use CFL for veg, and HID when it counts? Or is that part of this stress test you speak of which would actually induce no real stress, just more potential popcorn?


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 7, 2013)

Figong said:


> Holy shit, I stand corrected.. so you'd rather not use CFL for veg, and HID when it counts? Or is that part of this stress test you speak of which would actually induce no real stress, just more potential popcorn?


Oh my fucking god. Will you please pay attention when I type. We are NOT TALKING ABOUT VEG.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 7, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I've already grown bigger plants than this.


and you started off this whole embarrassing debacle telling us how much bigger and better these plants were going to be compared to the last round. remember that?



of course, your pathetic story evolved into the spectacle we are witnessing today.

and funny enough, the "hundreds of people repping your dank dank dank" you predicted have failed to materialize.

what a pity.


----------



## CannabisCorps (Apr 7, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> should take a picture of those next to a lice molecule for size reference.


ya, that thing looks abt the size of a penny. what has our total cost been so far on power, nutes, rice, cups, dirt, halo, hps, flouro, and transportation?


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 7, 2013)

I did use CFL for veg, and HID when it counted  I don't even see what your point is if that WERE our argument.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 7, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> and you started off this whole embarrassing debacle telling us how much bigger and .


Whoa whoa whoa. looks like you need to learn to read too. These plants were never meant to be bigger, just danker, with more alkaloids. Which will be proven with the hash  So you can't even say I'm wrong yet


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 7, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> This just makes you a dick, I don't see how me being poor makes me look bad


i see how being poor makes you look bad. it's evident in your lack of hygiene.

i mean, when you're unable to scrape together three quarters a day to run a light, how can you be expected to afford a bottle of shampoo? i bet you just bathe in the river since you don't contribute to the water bill.

and beyond making you look bad, it REALLY makes the plants look bad.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 7, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> ya, that thing looks abt the size of a penny. what has our total cost been so far on power, nutes, rice, cups, dirt, halo, hps, flouro, and transportation?


I spent less on this grow than I have mad from you guys watching it  That's all ya'll need to know.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 7, 2013)

Depends on the electric rates. 

258 watts for 12/12 cost me 10 dollars a month at my rates. 

I don't know the colorado rates tho. I doubt it is more than 40 bucks a month to run the 1000 watter tho. 

Cancel cable television and you have enough to run your lights, fans and buy some nutes.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 7, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i see how being poor makes you look bad. it's evident in your lack of hygiene.*


 I have a shower and I use it  So are you just making things up now because you are mad about the dankness


----------



## CannabisCorps (Apr 7, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> This just makes you a dick, I don't see how me being poor makes me look bad


hahahahahahahahaahahahaa oh mmy side hurts!!!


----------



## Figong (Apr 7, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Oh my fucking god. Will you please pay attention when I type. We are NOT TALKING ABOUT VEG.


Are you challenged, or just trying to impersonate someone who is? Look at my word choices there. If I completely misread, which I don't believe I did.. you started with the HID during veg, then plan fluorescent for flower. Is that correct? If so, why didn't you use fluorescent for veg, and then HID for flower/bloom? That's what the fuck I'm trying to ask you. Does this really require a flow chart?


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 7, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> hahahahahahahahaahahahaa oh mmy side hurts!!!


From laughing at poor people? You're cool


----------



## PlantManBee (Apr 7, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Stress makes stronger roots, and more alkaloid content.


Cannabinoids aren't even alkaloids :/


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 7, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> These plants were never meant to be bigger, just danker, with more alkaloids. Which will be proven with the hash *So you can't even say I'm wrong yet


you failed on all accounts, including the lies designed to cover up your incompetence.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 7, 2013)

Figong said:


> Look at my word choices


No look at MY word choices, then get back to me


----------



## CannabisCorps (Apr 7, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I spent less on this grow than I have mad from you guys watching it  That's all ya'll need to know.


i dunno that spreadsheat said u were gonna make about $350 this YEAR, so I think its a close race


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 7, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I spent less on this grow than I have mad from you guys watching it  That's all ya'll need to know.


reported as spam.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 7, 2013)

PlantManBee said:


> Cannabinoids aren't even alkaloids :/


Yes they are


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 7, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> i dunno that spreadsheat said u were gonna make about $350 this YEAR, so I think its a close race


 That spreadsheet was wrong. I made more than that last year, and that was starting with ZERO views and subscribers.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 7, 2013)

If you have to chose between eating and powering your lights, you shouldn't be growing weed.


----------



## Figong (Apr 7, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Yes they are


No, actually they are not... The active compounds that one will find in cannabis which are sought after by cannabis users are not alkaloids.. they're cannabinoids. To break this down into something you might almost grasp, the plant itself contains cannabinoids, therpenoids, flavonoids, and about 100 alkaloids (of which the 100+ alkaloids are not the primary reason behind growing)


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 7, 2013)

Looks like mostly leaf to me.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 7, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


>


lol!  that's funny!!


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 7, 2013)

Ya'll just wait till I harvest the rest of this plant  Video update tonight. And I am curing the nug I took off in rice, so I should be able to check for seeds today or tomorrow.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 7, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Ya'll just wait till I harvest the rest of this plant  Video update tonight. And I am curing the nug I took off in rice, so I should be able to check for seeds today or tomorrow.


Dude... what is it with you and rice?

One, the rice is gonna break off trichs. Two, you are drying not curing.


----------



## PlantManBee (Apr 7, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Yes they are


they don't have nitrogen~NOT an alkaloid.


----------



## Figong (Apr 7, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Ya'll just wait till I harvest the rest of this plant  Video update tonight. And I am curing the nug I took off in rice, so I should be able to check for seeds today or tomorrow.


Cool, so you're pulling seeds from the same plant you got nugs off of... way to plan that one out, no sensimilla to be had there, it sounds like.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 7, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Dude... what is it with you and rice?
> 
> One, the rice is gonna break off trichs. Two, you are drying not curing.


 I meant drying. And Anything would break of trichs. I'm not shaking it in the rice, it's just sitting on top of the rice.


----------



## Figong (Apr 7, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Dude... what is it with you and rice?
> 
> One, the rice is gonna break off trichs. Two, you are drying not curing.


Nah, he probably quick-dried with a microwave and is hoping to have it not smell and taste like hay with a side of ass after a curing.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 7, 2013)

Figong said:


> Nah, he probably quick-dried with a microwave and is hoping to have it not smell and taste like hay with a side of ass after a curing.


&#8203;............


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 7, 2013)

Figong said:


> Nah, he probably quick-dried with a microwave and is hoping to have it not smell and taste like hay with a side of ass after a curing.


 It's in rice


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 7, 2013)

I hear baking soda absorbs moisture faster.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 7, 2013)

Figong said:


> No, actually they are not... The active compounds that one will find in cannabis which are sought after by cannabis users are not alkaloids.. they're cannabinoids. To break this down into something you might almost grasp, the plant itself contains cannabinoids, therpenoids, flavonoids, and about 100 alkaloids (of which the 100+ alkaloids are not the primary reason behind growing)


  Cannabinoids are all types of alkaloids. Cannabinoid is just the classification for Cannabis alkaloids. Same as Kava alkaloids are called "Kavalactones".


----------



## PlantManBee (Apr 7, 2013)

please learn how to grow before you start claiming to be a breeder.... whoops too late :/

and there ARE alkaloids in pot, but those aren't what we grow pot for, we grow pot for the cannabinoids (at least I do). Alkaloids have a nitrogenous group, cannabinoids do not. But just keep spewing yer BS, it is attracting a huge following


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Figong (Apr 7, 2013)

PlantManBee said:


> please learn how to grow before you start claiming to be a breeder.... whoops too late :/
> 
> and there ARE alkaloids in pot, but those aren't what we grow pot for, we grow pot for the cannabinoids (at least I do). Alkaloids have a nitrogenous group, cannabinoids do not. But just keep spewing yer BS, it is attracting a huge following


Thank you for being sane. hahahaha


----------



## CannabisCorps (Apr 7, 2013)

my shit in my rice tag has never been more appropriate.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 7, 2013)

Would everyone rather see a video about bud in rice, or the grow?


----------



## Totoe (Apr 7, 2013)

Why do you not use an apparatus to raise your small plants to the light? I hear tables and chairs work great


----------



## heckler73 (Apr 7, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Would everyone rather see a video about bud in rice, or the grow?


How about a vid of you wearing a Richard Nixon mask, flashing peace signs with jazz hands and saying, "I am not a crook..."


----------



## CannabisCorps (Apr 7, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


>


There we go, we can see the powdery mildew from that angle


----------



## brewer7 (Apr 7, 2013)

Totoe said:


> Why do you not use an apparatus to raise your small plants to the light? I hear tables and chairs work great


Boxes, milk crates, or even books under chandeliers.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 7, 2013)

Totoe said:


> Why do you not use an apparatus to raise your small plants to the light? I hear tables and chairs work great


he doesn't need your shopping lists. the kid can't even afford $0.72 a day to run a light.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 7, 2013)

Totoe said:


> Why do you not use an apparatus to raise your small plants to the light? I hear tables and chairs work great


Um.... I actually didn't think of that...


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 7, 2013)

heckler73 said:


> How about a vid of you wearing a Richard Nixon mask, flashing peace signs with jazz hands and saying, "I am not a crook..."


If I had the money to get a mask I would.


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 7, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


>





Finshaggy said:


> Cannabinoids are all types of alkaloids. Cannabinoid is just the classification for Cannabis alkaloids. Same as Kava alkaloids are called "Kavalactones".


Awww...no purple huh?
Guess you didn't use the chocolate milk.

oh and BTW...a 5 second google search shows how little you really know.

Yes there are alkaloids in cannabis. They were found in the roots of the plant.
No they are not usable by the human metabolic system.
Yes you're a dumbass and if you can read words bigger than 2 syllables, you might learn something:
http://books.google.com/books?id=Qq_SM660IOMC&pg=PA112&dq=cannabis+alkaloids&hl=en&sa=X&ei=5QJiUdVIqfiLAtOagbgC&ved=0CDoQ6AEwAg#v=onepage&q=cannabis%20alkaloids&f=false

Maybe the reason nobody gives a shit about alkaloids in cannabis is because they DONT DO ANYTHING. Do some research at least before you run your mouth.

My 2 cents. Enjoy the pennies.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 7, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> There we go, we can see the powdery mildew from that angle


Those are trichomes


----------



## chewberto (Apr 7, 2013)

Well i Guess stealing sugar packets from Denny's, and rolling your P.M whimsical whispy swag in it, can appear like you are an actual cannabis grower! -rep for another fronting act! Lets see? only a hundred and one more reps and you will seem credible! Wank wank is all I am seeing! Nice pistils bro! Have fun in headache town!


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 7, 2013)

slightlytoasted said:


> Awww...no purple huh?
> Guess you didn't use the chocolate milk.


 There will be purple


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 7, 2013)

slightlytoasted said:


> Yes there are alkaloids in cannabis. They were found in the roots of the plant.


I'm glad you think you know something, but any carbon bond that is psychoactive is an alkaloid, that is NOT what makes an alkaloid an alkaloid, but ANYTHING that gets you high is an alkaloid. THC is an Alkaloid, LSD is an alkaloid, LSA is an alkaloid, Cocaine is an alkaloid, Morphine is an alkaloid, Heroin is an alkaloid... Even things like Methamphetamine, and MDMA are alkaloids, and Alprazolam and other prescription medication.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 7, 2013)

chewberto said:


> only a hundred and one more reps and you will seem credible! Wank wank is all I am seeing! Nice pistils bro! Have fun in headache town!


So you're jacking off to my grow? or are you talking about the troll circle jerk here that you are a huge part of?


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 7, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I'm glad you think you know something, but any carbon bond that is psychoactive is an alkaloid, that is NOT what makes an alkaloid an alkaloid, but ANYTHING that gets you high is an alkaloid. THC is an Alkaloid, LSD is an alkaloid, LSA is an alkaloid, Cocaine is an alkaloid, Morphine is an alkaloid, Heroin is an alkaloid... Even things like Methamphetamine, and MDMA are alkaloids, and Alprazolam and other prescription medication.


Lmao..
Oh what the hell..take a few more pennies
Thanks for the entertainment.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 7, 2013)

Guys, I have something to admit. I was lying, this is the whole harvest


----------



## heckler73 (Apr 7, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> If I had the money to get a mask I would.


I guess doing a search for "Richard Nixon" and spending 5 cents on a printout would be above your budget, eh?
Or is this another one of those Raggy "I didn't think of that" moments?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 7, 2013)

heckler73 said:


> I guess doing a search for "Richard Nixon" and spending 5 cents on a printout would be above your budget, eh?
> Or is this another one of those Raggy "I didn't think of that" moments?


the kid can't even afford $0.72 a day to keep the lights on. ya think his roommates are gonna let him mooch printer ink?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 7, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Guys, I have something to admit. I was lying, this is the whole harvest


not buying it, unless your new roommates kicked you out for mooching like the last ones did and kept the other 2 grams as payment for your use of the couch.

but head up, failspammy. you grew some one hit quit. which is to say you grew enough for one hit or so.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 7, 2013)

I don't have a printer.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 7, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> not buying it, unless your new roommates kicked you out for mooching like the last ones did and kept the other 2 grams as payment for your use of the couch.
> 
> but head up, failspammy. you grew some one hit quit. which is to say you grew enough for one hit or so.


I was joking  Making fun of all the "1 Gram Harvest" predictions.


----------



## chewberto (Apr 7, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> So you're jacking off to my grow? or are you talking about the troll circle jerk here that you are a huge part of?


I only jack off to your grows when your sister and her cum nets called lips bless my presence! I was more or less insinuating your growing methods and results were a reflection of your time consumption which must rely mainly upon jerking off your baby dick. Your whole entire purpose is void! women hater!


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 7, 2013)

chewberto said:


> I only jack off to your grows when your sister and her cum nets called lips bless my presence! I was more or less insinuating your growing methods and results were a reflection of your time consumption which must rely mainly upon jerking off your baby dick. Your whole entire purpose is void! women hater!


Oh, so basically...


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 7, 2013)

reported as spam.


----------



## heckler73 (Apr 7, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> the kid can't even afford $0.72 a day to keep the lights on. ya think his roommates are gonna let him mooch printer ink?


Well if he ate the rice he uses for drying his popcorn, then that might save him 5 cents. 
He needs to manage his resources better and figure out the (simple) math of cost optimization.

The 5 cent investment in a Richard Nixon cut-out would have an immediate ROI--precluding opportunity cost of labour--of at least 2 (i.e. 10 cents in video views), with which he could recapitalize his dank dank operation with new rice stock while reaping the benefits of dividends on his YT shamble of a channel for making a goofy video replete with mumbling, instead of his shaky MTV out-of-focus chopstick shots (replete with mumbling).

The math is pretty self-evident, and he clearly doesn't see it.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 7, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> reported as spam.


Sounds like someone is...


----------



## Figong (Apr 7, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I'm glad you think you know something, but any carbon bond that is psychoactive is an alkaloid, that is NOT what makes an alkaloid an alkaloid, but *ANYTHING that gets you high is an alkaloid*. THC is an Alkaloid, LSD is an alkaloid, LSA is an alkaloid, Cocaine is an alkaloid, Morphine is an alkaloid, Heroin is an alkaloid... Even things like Methamphetamine, and MDMA are alkaloids, and Alprazolam and other prescription medication.


Look at what's in bold.. really? You're obviously high, very very high.. and to prove that you are, I will -dare- you to make a video of you taking bites out of aconite root and swallowing them, which has a few alkaloids in it. Make sure it's streaming though as you will hit the floor very quickly afterward, and won't be able to upload the video for us as proof due to you dying on the floor. 3 critical alkaloids in aconite root: aconitine, mesaconitine, and hypaconitine. 

nih.gov citings:

MECHANISMS OF TOXICITY: The *cardiotoxicity and neurotoxicity* of aconitine and related alkaloids are due to their actions on the voltage-sensitive sodium channels of the cell membranes of excitable tissues, including the myocardium, nerves, and muscles. Aconitine and mesaconitine bind with high affinity to the open state of the voltage-sensitive sodium channels at site 2, thereby causing a persistent activation of the sodium channels, which become refractory to excitation. The electrophysiological mechanism of arrhythmia induction is triggered activity due to delayed after-depolarization and early after-depolarization. The *arrhythmogenic properties* of aconitine are in part due to its cholinolytic (anticholinergic) effects mediated by the vagus nerve. Aconitine has a positive inotropic effect by prolonging sodium influx during the action potential.* It has hypotensive and bradycardic actions* due to activation of the ventromedial nucleus of the hypothalamus. Through its action on voltage-sensitive sodium channels in the axons, *aconitine blocks neuromuscular transmission* by decreasing the evoked quantal release of acetylcholine. *Aconitine, mesaconitine, and hypaconitine can induce strong contractions of the ileum through acetylcholine release from the postganglionic cholinergic nerves*.

Patients present predominantly with a combination of *neurological, cardiovascular, and gastrointestinal features*. The neurological features can be sensory (*paresthesia and numbness of face, perioral area, and the four limbs*), motor (*muscle weakness in the four limbs*), *or both*. The cardiovascular features include* hypotension, chest pain, palpitations, bradycardia, sinus tachycardia, ventricular ectopics, ventricular tachycardia, and ventricular fibrillation*. The gastrointestinal features include *nausea, vomiting, abdominal pain, and diarrhea*.

*The early use of cardiopulmonary bypass is recommended if ventricular arrhythmias and cardiogenic shock are refractory to first-line treatment*.

Please, by all means point out any of the nih.gov results that even come close to, or hint at you getting high. All that's seen there is massive stress to the heart and paralysis before you shit blood and vomit violently.. that's assuming it's not toxic enough to kill you right out, and you get -immediate- treatment.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 7, 2013)

yeah, i'm sitting on a pound and a half of actual cannabis here and i'm butthurt by .3 grams of premature, powder mildewy crap.

hey spammy, what happened to your estimate of 1-2 ounces per plant?


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 7, 2013)

Figong said:


> Look at what's in bold.. really? You're obviously high, very very high.. and to prove that you are, I will -dare- you to make a video of you taking bites out of aconite root and swallowing them, which has a few alkaloids in it. Make sure it's streaming though as you will hit the floor very quickly afterward, and won't be able to upload the video for us as proof due to you dying on the floor. 3 critical alkaloids in aconite root: aconitine, mesaconitine, and hypaconitine.
> 
> nih.gov citings:
> 
> ...


What the HELL does alkaloids in the roots have to do with alkaloids in the buds


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 7, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> yeah, i'm sitting on a pound and a half of actual cannabis here and i'm butthurt by .3 grams of premature, powder mildewy crap.
> 
> hey spammy, what happened to your estimate of 1-2 ounces per plant?


Aww. It's ok Buck, I'll be in Oregon one day


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 7, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Aww. It's ok Buck, I'll be in Oregon one day


what happened to your estimate of 1-2 ounces per plant?


----------



## chewberto (Apr 7, 2013)

Pre mature buds is something to be butt hurt about? Fantasy dreamer over her folks! Still believes in himself! Insert precious pic down below!


----------



## Figong (Apr 7, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> What the HELL does alkaloids in the roots have to do with alkaloids in the buds


I retract my earlier question as to whether or not you're acting challenged.. it's pretty apparent at this point in time. You said -everything- alkaloid-based would get you high, I just gave a hell of an example that you're wrong as usual and that anything you say should be used as an example of what not to do.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 7, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Pre mature buds is something to be butt hurt about? Fantasy dreamer over her folks! Still believes in himself! Insert precious pic down below!


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 7, 2013)

Figong said:


> I You said -everything- alkaloid-based would get you high.


NOO That is not what I said at all. I said that everything that gets you high IS an alkaloid. NOT all alkaloids get you high, but everything that gets you high IS an alkaloid.


----------



## chewberto (Apr 7, 2013)

You talk like a Fag and your shits all retarded!


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 7, 2013)

chewberto said:


> You talk like a Fag and your shits all retarded!


----------



## Figong (Apr 7, 2013)

Finny, plan to do any genetic mashups, perhaps cannabis and nutmeg? Figured that'd be a good video to watch, and I'd actually watch it if you gave it a legitimate chance - given the hallucigenic properties of the nutmeg and all.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 7, 2013)

Figong said:


> Finny, plan to do any genetic mashups, perhaps cannabis and nutmeg? Figured that'd be a good video to watch, and I'd actually watch it if you gave it a legitimate chance - given the hallucigenic properties of the nutmeg and all.


Fuck Nutmeg. I want to try mint and sage. Or maybe Something with lots of sap... Or some kind of vine.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;12p9bA9m9q0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12p9bA9m9q0[/video]NEW UPDATE!!!!!


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 7, 2013)

The curse has been lifted!!! The trolls are gone


----------



## yellowpackTOPman (Apr 7, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Fuck Nutmeg. I want to try mint and sage. Or maybe Something with lots of sap... Or some kind of vine.


mint and sage making salvia right?


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 7, 2013)

yellowpackTOPman said:


> mint and sage making salvia right?


Yeah, but I want to mix them individually with weed.


----------



## yellowpackTOPman (Apr 7, 2013)

yo are you serious? why not just make some kick ass salvia?


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 7, 2013)

yellowpackTOPman said:


> yo are you serious? why not just make some kick ass salvia?


No one is exactly sure how to make it since it was made by Indians in Mexico who supposedly had no knowledge of genetics. And anyways, the point is to mix things with bud. And I just had a good idea, Datura and tobacco with Cannabis


----------



## yellowpackTOPman (Apr 7, 2013)

that would be crazy to mix some of these with cannabis. would you smoke that shit?


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 7, 2013)

yellowpackTOPman said:


> that would be crazy to mix some of these with cannabis. would you smoke that shit?


Of course. And Datura is Cannabis' wife according to Hindu mythology, so that would probably be an amazing mix if it would breed. Maybe start with Cannabis X Tomato, or Cannabis X Tobacco, or some other relative of Datura. Then mix it with Datura, because I'm not sure Datura would mix.


----------



## yellowpackTOPman (Apr 7, 2013)

that way the datura will have something to mix with instead of a pure bred cannabis.


----------



## Figong (Apr 7, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> No one is exactly sure how to make it since it was made by Indians in Mexico who supposedly had no knowledge of genetics. And anyways, the point is to mix things with bud. And I just had a good idea, Datura and tobacco with Cannabis


Powder the leaf, extract the salvinorin-A, a bit of time, evaporate the solvent, purify it, done. Yes, it's so easy even a caveman can do it.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 7, 2013)

Figong said:


> Powder the leaf, extract the salvinorin-A, a bit of time, evaporate the solvent, purify it, done. Yes, it's so easy even a caveman can do it.


 You are so amazing at not understanding what people are saying. I'm talking about breeding Salvia into existence for a second time, not making salvia extract.


----------



## Figong (Apr 7, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You are so amazing at not understanding what people are saying. I'm talking about breeding Salvia into existence for a second time, not making salvia extract.


Or I just read 1 or 2 of the words you type and ramble on like you, however you wish to look at it.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 7, 2013)

yellowpackTOPman said:


> that way the datura will have something to mix with instead of a pure bred cannabis.


Yup. Because I want to make something that can reproduce. Sometimes when you do things like this the result grows, but can't make babies.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 7, 2013)

Figong said:


> Or I just read 1 or 2 of the words you type and ramble on like you, however you wish to look at it.


Except I actually read. But I'm glad you finally admit that you can't.


----------



## yellowpackTOPman (Apr 7, 2013)

ya do you that cannabis can breed with a datura?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 7, 2013)

harvest is upon us. we need to post the failspammy family album.

how's the progress on your end, figong?


----------



## Figong (Apr 7, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Except I actually read. But I'm glad you finally admit that you can't.


It's not that I can't, it's that I choose not to .. and I actually read all of that, or you wouldn't see this reply.. thus making you look retarded all over again for saying that I can't. Any other wise words this evening, junior?


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 7, 2013)

yellowpackTOPman said:


> ya do you that cannabis can breed with a datura?


Ihave no idea. I don't even know if it's been tried before, but if it didn't work, like I said before, I would breed the cannabis with another plant first. Or maybe breed the datura with another plant first.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 7, 2013)

Figong said:


> It's not that I can't, it's that I choose not to


I'm glad you finally admit to it though. Ignored


----------



## Figong (Apr 7, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I'm glad you finally admit to it though. Ignored


If you have something semi-intelligent that you posted, the whole post would be read.


----------



## yellowpackTOPman (Apr 7, 2013)

ya thats what i meant do you think it will breed with a certain type of datura like tobacco or u said tomato as well?


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 7, 2013)

Figong said:


> If you have something semi-intelligent that you posted, the whole post would be read.


well none of your posts will be read ever again, have fun


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 7, 2013)

yellowpackTOPman said:


> ya thats what i meant do you think it will breed with a certain type of datura like tobacco or u said tomato as well?


Again, no idea. I don't even know if it has been tried.


----------



## yellowpackTOPman (Apr 7, 2013)

did u ignore that dude?


----------



## Figong (Apr 7, 2013)

yellowpackTOPman said:


> did u ignore that dude?


It doesn't really bother me that he did, one less clown to comment on an intelligent discussion.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 7, 2013)

yellowpackTOPman said:


> did u ignore that dude?


Yeah, if he isn't going to read my posts, I won't read his any more.


----------



## yellowpackTOPman (Apr 7, 2013)

ya i figure why purposely follow someone if its only just to hate on them or give them shit?


----------



## Figong (Apr 7, 2013)

yellowpackTOPman said:


> ya i figure why purposely follow someone if its only just to hate on them or give them shit?


If you take a trip back in time, you'll see where I've offered him grow advice / help -many- times, to which he wouldn't even comment on them. He likes any posts at all as he's getting paid through google for his posts, whether they're informative, or he's acting like he smoked lead paint chips.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 7, 2013)

why won't failspammy tell me what happened to his 1-2 ounces per plant estimate?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 7, 2013)

yellowpackTOPman said:


> ya i figure why purposely follow someone if its only just to hate on them or give them shit?


Top, you would do well to not take ANY advice from finshaggy.


----------



## Figong (Apr 7, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Top, you would do well to not take ANY advice from finshaggy.


Agreed, completely.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 7, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> why won't failspammy tell me what happened to his 1-2 ounces per plant estimate?


That was never the estimate. It was 1/2-1oz. And hat happened is I don't have a 1000w light now


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 7, 2013)

yellowpackTOPman said:


> ya i figure why purposely follow someone if its only just to hate on them or give them shit?


They just have no other way of getting noticed  It's ok though, it helps me get views so that I can continue to grow. I think I might ignore Buck soon too


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 7, 2013)

Found a seed  And it's nice and viable. So I'm gonna be harvesting in the next few days. Because it also turns out I don't have a box that is the right size and height. So I still need to lower the light.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 7, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> That was never the estimate. It was 1/2-1oz. And hat happened is I don't have a 1000w light now


i have 8 plants under 400 watts of light and i pull 8 oz on a poor run.

so sad to see you can't even manage a half an ounce out of all your plants combined after vegging for 3.75 years. yellow necrotic mildew. so sad.


----------



## yellowpackTOPman (Apr 7, 2013)

wait a minute i want in on this making money for posting posts? can you show me how?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 7, 2013)

yellowpackTOPman said:


> wait a minute i want in on this making money for posting posts? can you show me how?


you'll need a friend's couch, a hot sister to pimp, and a beard replete with lice.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 7, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i have 8 plants under 400 watts of light and i pull 8 oz on a poor run..


Oh, and you stress your plants comparable to how I did in this grow? Oh, thought not


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 7, 2013)

yellowpackTOPman said:


> wait a minute i want in on this making money for posting posts? can you show me how?


You have to start blogging or vlogging.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 7, 2013)

Figgy doesnt even make enough money from his videos to pay his electric bill. I wouldn't try to emulate him.


----------



## yellowpackTOPman (Apr 7, 2013)

so you mean like making a youtube account?


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 7, 2013)

yellowpackTOPman said:


> so you mean like making a youtube account?


Yeah, or a blog. Just make it the same name you use on forums.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 7, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Oh, and you stress your plants comparable to how I did in this grow? Oh, thought not


so, is this an admission that your mentally retarded experiment has backfired then?


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 7, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> so, is this an admission that your mentally retarded experiment has backfired then?


Looks like someone is:


----------



## chewberto (Apr 7, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> you'll need a friend's couch, a hot sister to pimp, and a beard replete with lice.


Is it me or does this top fellow smell fishy? or is he placating dickgrabby? You decide! either way it's double PRECIOUS!


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm blazin my dank dank and it's good. Video review tomorrow, and I'll be having other people try it after the real harvests. And on 4/20.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 7, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Looks like someone is:


i've got a pound of danker sitting on my kitchen table right now.

have fun with your one hit and mandatory quit (because there is none left).


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 7, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I'm blazin my dank dank and it's good. Video review tomorrow, and I'll be having other people try it after the real harvests. And on 4/20.


lol, microwave dried. must be delicious, like fresh lawnmower clippings riddles with mildew.


----------



## Figong (Apr 7, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Is it me or does this top fellow smell fishy? or is he placating dickgrabby? You decide! either way it's double PRECIOUS!


*Join Date Mar 2013 
Location Trap house

*It all makes sense now... Tops' location is 'trap house', which is slang for a crack house - fits the MO / following of Finny to the T.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 8, 2013)

just another harvest over here. yawn.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 8, 2013)

Nice, I see you're getting high too


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Nice, I see you're getting high too


too?

ya mean, you were able to get a fleeting head buzz from that premature, quick dried bud that was the size of a grain of rice?

my hat is off to you for being a complete lightweight.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 8, 2013)

spammy, do you honestly think we are butthurt by your premature, mildewy crap that is dwarfed by a grain of rice?

or is this some type of childlike ego protection that you're now reverting to?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 8, 2013)

spamming your own thread again, spammy.

pathetic beyond words.

congrats on your shiva rape bait.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 8, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> spamming your own thread again, spammy.
> 
> pathetic beyond words.
> 
> congrats on your shiva rape bait.


I'm not spamming, I'm replying to a butt hurt troll


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I'm not spamming, I'm replying to a butt hurt troll


you've posted the same picture 8 times in one day.

that's called spamming.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 8, 2013)

that bud looks like mediocre B or C grade

no dank at all

keep repping your schwag lol

5 or 4(idk) months of electricity and milk,rice, halogen, bottle nutrients and some other crap your still only going to get 3 grams of hash and a few crappy nugs cut 3 weeks early

rep it up stoned 

he def achieved something today . . .. . .pyrric victory if B,or C grade is even considered that since he could hav edone better had he listened to advice of others

i propose we force shaggy to realize he sucks by sponsoring another first time grower and giving them advice and they replicate shaggies conditions, a bum could do it, and i bet they produce better reggie weed then the shager stagger


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 8, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> that bud looks like mediocre B or C grade
> 
> no dank at all
> 
> ...


i wouldn't even give it C- grade.

that kind of poor, neglected plant matter would go straight into my own personal stash of popcorn (farmer never gets his best cow).

just think of how that curdled milk smelling leafy matter is gonna taste after being zapped in the microwave and smoked.

proudest moment of failspammy's life, no doubt. but that would be one of the lowest of mine.


----------



## woody333333 (Apr 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> [video=youtube;12p9bA9m9q0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12p9bA9m9q0[/video]NEW UPDATE!!!!!


thats really nasty findo..........u should just quit


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 8, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> you've posted the same picture 8 times in one day.
> 
> that's called spamming.


It's not spamming when it is completely relevant and necessary every time


----------



## Figong (Apr 8, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> that bud looks like mediocre B or C grade
> 
> no dank at all
> 
> ...


I should gather his ingredients, and then grow them with the same things.. and we'll do dry weight comparison... will also show videos of all the additions he's used so there's no doubt. I'd bet my life I'd still win.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 8, 2013)

Figong said:


> I should gather his ingredients, and then grow them with the same things.. and we'll do dry weight comparison... will also show videos of all the additions he's used so there's no doubt. I'd bet my life I'd still win.


So you can make better hash than me? Because that's the only way to win this,


----------



## Figong (Apr 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> So you can make better hash than me? Because that's the only way to win this,


I was referring to the use of same ingredients you did without killing the plants that you did. If you say nothing died, then you didn't use milk as was hinted at previously. Milk + just about any soil mix produces a fatal curtling that would murder the plants. The difference is that I'd use a few other additives to protect the roots against said pathogens, and more than a few chelating agents to control tox.


----------



## yellowpackTOPman (Apr 8, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Is it me or does this top fellow smell fishy? or is he placating dickgrabby? You decide! either way it's double PRECIOUS!


bro i smell like armani


----------



## Ganja.Farmer (Apr 8, 2013)

It looks like a bunch of posts got deleted?


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 8, 2013)

Ganja.Farmer said:


> It looks like a bunch of posts got deleted?


Bucks hopefully.


----------



## kelly4 (Apr 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> So you can make better hash than me? Because that's the only way to win this,


Simply by not being you, he's already won.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 8, 2013)

kelly4 said:


> Simply by not being you, he's already won.


You mean lost. He's not the one with the dak dank and threads that get thousands of views just for existing


----------



## woody333333 (Apr 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You mean lost. He's not the one with the dak dank and threads that get thousands of views just for existing


nobody wants your dank dank


----------



## kelly4 (Apr 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You mean lost. He's not the one with the dak dank and threads that get thousands of views just for existing


I bet he's happy that he doesn't have any of your dak dank to smoke.


----------



## Ganja.Farmer (Apr 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Bucks hopefully.


Nope. It was all your spam.


----------



## aknight3 (Apr 8, 2013)

hmm........


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> It's not spamming when it is completely relevant and necessary every time


LULZ! your spam got deleted.


----------



## PlantManBee (Apr 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You mean lost. He's not the one with the dak dank and threads that get thousands of views just for existing


The reason you get thousands of views is because people simply can not believe how far off the beam you are. The self delusion is absolutely stupefying. Your two nugs look _OK. _The sad thing about them is the amount of time energy and (lack of) thought that has been dedicated to it. And the fact that you are a Texan helps reinforce the negative stereotypes. 

If you would stop bragging about your dubious skills you wouldn't appear as pitiful as you do now. just a thought.


----------



## Totoe (Apr 8, 2013)

Is it just me or are the tags completely gone now?


----------



## woody333333 (Apr 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You mean you want it, but I would never let you have any, so you say you don't want any



100% honest finny................. i wouldnt smoke that it would go str8 into the trash


----------



## aknight3 (Apr 8, 2013)

just so you know the update you posted you said you wouldbe harvesting in the next couple days, those plants will not be ready for another 10-15 days minimum, good luck


----------



## Figong (Apr 8, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> just so you know the update you posted you said you wouldbe harvesting in the next couple days, those plants will not be ready for another 10-15 days minimum, good luck


He won't listen to your advice, or the advice of anyone - that's why he's going to yield 3 grams of hash total.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 8, 2013)

Totoe said:


> Is it just me or are the tags completely gone now?


the tags are gone like femspermy's bikini bottom on spring break.


----------



## Totoe (Apr 8, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> just so you know the update you posted you said you wouldbe harvesting in the next couple days, those plants will not be ready for another 10-15 days minimum, good luck


He can't afford your advice bro. Although he could wait 11 more days and make his hash with a freshly cut plant I suppose.


----------



## Totoe (Apr 8, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> the tags are gone like femspermy's bikini bottom on spring break.


 speaking of, where do I send tribute pics I make for her now?


----------



## chewberto (Apr 8, 2013)

We cant be trusted with tags, so long as the Retard is still spamming around!


----------



## DrKingGreen (Apr 8, 2013)

Did anyone else notice the pubic hair in his spam-bud pic?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 8, 2013)

Totoe said:


> speaking of, where do I send tribute pics I make for her now?


wait until spammy shows up and post them so that he sees them before it gets deleted.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 8, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> just so you know the update you posted you said you wouldbe harvesting in the next couple days, those plants will not be ready for another 10-15 days minimum, good luck


I'm only harvesting one. And it's ready enough, I've already tried some of the buds from it and their good. And I found a healthy seed in the bottom, so I'm sure the ones in the top are healthy. And the goal of this is to make hash and get seeds, so as long as the seeds are done we're good, because I know I've got plenty of alkaloids from stress.


----------



## aknight3 (Apr 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I'm only harvesting one. And it's ready enough, I've already tried some of the buds from it and their good. And I found a healthy seed in the bottom, so I'm sure the ones in the top are healthy. And the goal of this is to make hash and get seeds, so as long as the seeds are done we're good, because I know I've got plenty of alkaloids from stress.


huh thats weird, i didnt see one plant there that was mature enough to be harvested in a week or less. but to each his own i dont think stress causes alkaloids i think its the other way around stress decreases alkaloids...oh well, good luck


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 8, 2013)

Too much stress CAN reduce potency. Says de man Ed Rosenthal.


----------



## aknight3 (Apr 8, 2013)

some of the best growers advice in the world must not matter to much. its backwards? lol


----------



## chewberto (Apr 8, 2013)

Lol what a rookie! Made this for you yesterday during your spam debacle!


----------



## Figong (Apr 8, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> some of the best growers advice in the world must not matter to much. its backwards? lol


No shit, if I had solid advice from one of the worlds best growers, you can bet your ass I'd listen to `em... Ed must be growing less than 2 grams of dank dank then?


----------



## CannabisCorps (Apr 8, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> wait until cannabiscorps shows up and post them so that he sees them before it gets deleted.


edited for my benefit


----------



## CannabisCorps (Apr 8, 2013)

HAHHAA is there NO tags!! holy crap thats funny


----------



## chewberto (Apr 8, 2013)

He thinks he is a celebrity breeder! Insert precious pic!


----------



## chewberto (Apr 8, 2013)

Woah! I didn't know we were dealing with the "dankest known to man"


----------



## Figong (Apr 8, 2013)

chewberto said:


> He thinks he is a celebrity breeder! Insert precious pic!


His plants remind me of this one:







Which is Bmeat's original plant, or so he said. Wonder if the admin ever checked to see if Bmeat was a Finny sock puppet.


----------



## echelon1k1 (Apr 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I'm only harvesting one. And it's ready enough, I've already tried some of the buds from it and their good. And I found a healthy seed in the bottom, so I'm sure the ones in the top are healthy. And the goal of this is to make hash and get seeds, so as long as the seeds are done we're good, because I know I've got plenty of alkaloids from stress.


cheers for your thread bro, when i'm down or I can't get smoke, I come here and laugh my ass off and then I don't feel like smoking after seeing your "dank dank"...

As soon as I navigate back to the grow journals main page I feel like smoking again... Weird... Maybe talk to the Drug Czar, as a couple of pics of you with some "dank dank" and I think they just might be able to win the war on drugs...


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 8, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Woah! I didn't know we were dealing with the "dankest known to man"


I wonder who added those tags.


----------



## chewberto (Apr 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I wonder who added those tags.


Most likely someone who wishes they had friends or a friend!


----------



## chewberto (Apr 8, 2013)

Figong said:


> His plants remind me of this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"I don't see anything wrong with that plant!" Said Thinbaggy


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 8, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Most likely someone who wishes they had friends or a friend!


Oh, well thanks for the tags then, Chewy


----------



## chewberto (Apr 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Oh, well thanks for the tags then, Chewy


Telling lies again I see! When are you going to change? It is a disease! You need help! Only thread creators can add tags, guess we solved the mystery! "Man, you are on pathetic loser"


----------



## DrKingGreen (Apr 8, 2013)

Knew I was saving this little bit of trim for a reason... A replica pic to help everyone understand the truth about the dankdank!


----------



## chewberto (Apr 8, 2013)

DrKingGreen said:


> Knew I was saving this little bit of trim for a reason... A replica pic to help everyone understand the truth about the dankdank!
> View attachment 2607325


Bwhahaha"homeless haze I presume?


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 8, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Telling lies again I see! When are you going to change? It is a disease! You need help! Only thread creators can add tags, guess we solved the mystery! "Man, you are on pathetic loser"


I just assumed it was you because you said it was someone that wishes they had a friend, I'm sorry that you caused confusion


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 8, 2013)

I like the first tag, it's the best one


----------



## chewberto (Apr 8, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I just assumed it was you because you said it was someone that wishes they had a friend, I'm sorry that you caused confusion


Nobody is confused, except you the butt hurt troll! I added that one


----------



## polyarcturus (Apr 8, 2013)

i miss tags already. was dickhole fisting too far?


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 8, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Nobody is confused, except you the butt hurt troll! I added that one


 I added all of them  For searches.


----------



## polyarcturus (Apr 8, 2013)

"finny fin fin fin finfinny fin finn finn finny fin fin fin fin fin fin fin fin fin finny fin finn" then sighs and chuckles in amusement and disbelief.


----------



## Figong (Apr 8, 2013)

chewberto said:


> "I don't see anything wrong with that plant!" Said Thinbaggy


Why would that not surprise me whatsoever?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 8, 2013)

polyarcturus said:


> "finny fin fin fin finfinny fin finn finn finny fin fin fin fin fin fin fin fin fin finny fin finn" then sighs and chuckles in amusement and disbelief.


I liked your post just cause of the edit reason  funny shit


----------



## heckler73 (Apr 8, 2013)

DrKingGreen said:


> Knew I was saving this little bit of trim for a reason... A replica pic to help everyone understand the truth about the dankdank!
> View attachment 2607325


Holy SHIT! THAT BIC IS _*HUGE*_


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 8, 2013)

heckler73 said:


> Holy SHIT! THAT BIC IS _*HUGE*_


Bwahahahahaha!! that was classic 

*

You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.





*


----------



## Figong (Apr 8, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Bwahahahahaha!! that was classic
> 
> *
> 
> ...


I took care of the +rep, not as much as you would have but I too felt it was deserving.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 8, 2013)

48 minutes until the store closes. what should i make for dinner?


----------



## Figong (Apr 8, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> 48 minutes until the store closes. what should i make for dinner?


Nachos, with cannacheese sauce, heavy on the brazilian chile' for more than a bit of heat.. Cannabrownies for dessert.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 8, 2013)

fuck. just had nachos last night.


----------



## Figong (Apr 8, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> fuck. just had nachos last night.


Well damn, no idea then - but it sounds really good right now.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 8, 2013)

i'm gonna get a bunch of lunch meats and cheese and have about 8 sandwiches.


----------



## chewberto (Apr 8, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> 48 minutes until the store closes. what should i make for dinner?


Chicken Katsu! Find that panko


----------



## chewberto (Apr 8, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm gonna get a bunch of lunch meats and cheese and have about 8 sandwiches.


I heard Thinbaggy can eat like 10 foot longs!


----------



## heckler73 (Apr 8, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm gonna get a bunch of lunch meats and cheese and have about 8 sandwiches.


Eat your fuckin PEAS!
They're good for you!


----------



## CannabisCorps (Apr 8, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm gonna get a bunch of lunch meats and cheese and have about 8 sandwiches.


im grilling pretty much every day lately, makes the veggies bomb bomb


----------



## CannabisCorps (Apr 8, 2013)

chewberto said:


> I heard Thinbaggy can eat like 10 foot longs!


fuck, if its on someone elses dime i bet he could top that


----------



## dangledo (Apr 9, 2013)

i just took a fin and wiped my shaggy.


----------



## DrKingGreen (Apr 9, 2013)

Yelled, "that's a huuuuuge bic!" this morning and my girl yelled from the bathroom, "Really babe!? Porn this early?"


----------



## Figong (Apr 9, 2013)

chewberto said:


> I heard Thinbaggy can eat like 10 foot longs!


Am sure that's after he hits the 2 grams of dank dank.. then he pounds 10 twelve inch cocks down while going nuts on the munchies.


----------



## Figong (Apr 9, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> im grilling pretty much every day lately, makes the veggies bomb bomb


20oz of grilled pepper bomb bomb for the win. Hook it up, I'll break the steak and that'll be just another area we run circles around Fineshwaggy in.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 9, 2013)

dangledo said:


> i just took a fin and wiped my shaggy.


Bwahahahahahaha!


----------



## Figong (Apr 9, 2013)

dangledo said:


> i just took a fin and wiped my shaggy.


haha, I completely missed this - totally awesome


----------



## woody333333 (Apr 9, 2013)

chewberto said:


> I heard Thinbaggy can eat like 10 foot longs!


this was the fastest i ever clicked a like button


----------



## chewberto (Apr 9, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> this was the fastest i ever clicked a like button


Right back at ya!


----------



## kindnug (Apr 9, 2013)

Noob harvest...Premature buds + not seedless, get a scope Mr. Greenthumb


----------



## kelly4 (Apr 9, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> [video=youtube;12p9bA9m9q0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12p9bA9m9q0[/video]NEW UPDATE!!!!!


The plant shown at the 1 minute mark is my favorite. You must have focused most of your stress on that one. Be careful with that one...so frosty!


----------



## Figong (Apr 9, 2013)

kelly4 said:


> The plant shown at the 1 minute mark is my favorite. You must have focused most of your stress on that one. Be careful with that one...so frosty!


I'm digging the bleaching and partial necrosis with leaf tips burned on the plant about the 1:15-1:20-ish mark... that there says it all.


----------



## kelly4 (Apr 9, 2013)

You know what's kind of cool? I've never seen plants get harvested while growing under a light which is hung about 18" off of the floor. Ahhh, the wonders of plant torture.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 9, 2013)

I think the thin long stem is hilarious.


----------



## woody333333 (Apr 9, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I think the thin long stem is hilarious.


like a bud on a stick


----------



## kelly4 (Apr 9, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I think the thin long stem is hilarious.


I have coffee straws fatter than that stem.


----------



## Stomper420 (Apr 9, 2013)

This thread should be called..."How to grow weed with out a penny"


----------



## Stomper420 (Apr 9, 2013)

Oh and your lagging shaggy..Its on the second page...


----------



## Figong (Apr 9, 2013)

Stomper420 said:


> This thread should be called..."How to grow weed with out a penny"


I could almost agree, but where's the dank dank post cut/dry/cure? Until that appears, he's not actually not fully grown anything... and I'm still curious as to how many plants died that he didn't tell us about.


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 9, 2013)

this is what i was up to before i came into fins new thread

[youtube]5oTZXUI-L8s[/youtube]

why am i always so late to spot them !?


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 10, 2013)

Video dedicated to you guys: [video=youtube;ZRAiBIYum3E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZRAiBIYum3E[/video]


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Apr 10, 2013)

you fucking showed em shaggster!


----------



## woody333333 (Apr 10, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Video dedicated to you guys: [video=youtube;ZRAiBIYum3E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZRAiBIYum3E[/video]


y are u soo scrawny but u got a big fat face?


----------



## woody333333 (Apr 10, 2013)

need to take some google money down to the barber


----------



## kelly4 (Apr 10, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Video dedicated to you guys: [video=youtube;ZRAiBIYum3E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZRAiBIYum3E[/video]


It's not stalking when you encourage them to do it.


----------



## kindnug (Apr 10, 2013)

Maybe don't post pics of some wank ass buds and people wouldn't laugh at you.
I don't care for wet bud pics, Dried+Cured is what people want to see.
You have never seen Dank Dank if you think that immature bud is...


----------



## kindnug (Apr 10, 2013)

I see why the plants are so tortured, they have an idiot caregiver.
Is that your cornhole your speaking from?
You should switch to MG potting soil, I've seen much better results in it.


----------



## woody333333 (Apr 10, 2013)

kindnug said:


> I see why the plants are so tortured, they have an idiot caregiver.
> Is that your cornhole your speaking from?
> You should switch to MG potting soil, I've seen much better results in it.


he dont need a shopping list.......his dog shit and cedar mulch is fine just fine


----------



## DrKingGreen (Apr 10, 2013)

U-u-u-u-use it to your a-a-a-advantage. I'm under the impression that all these people are stalking you to prevent bad information from being spread.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 10, 2013)

kelly4 said:


> It's not stalking when you encourage them to do it.


I don't encourage it, Buck does. I just accept it and laugh at ya'll as I tell you what you are REALLY doing. That is not "encouraging", if anything getting laughed at should discourage you


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 10, 2013)

DrKingGreen said:


> U-u-u-u-use it to your a-a-a-advantage. I'm under the impression that all these people are stalking you to prevent bad information from being spread.


  Really?? Then why have they been stalking me for 2 years? I'm pretty sure they stalk me because they have no lives, and I actually reply to the trolls


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 10, 2013)

Buck doesn't encourage me to do anything.. 




except post tit pics. 


I come here to see if you will improve or wise up, but it just keeps feeling like Jersey Shore in your grow room.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 10, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> except post tit pics.


Nuff said, ignored.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 10, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Nuff said, ignored.


LMAO. 

I guess figgy doesn't like tit pics. He's more into prepubscent girls.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 10, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> LMAO.
> 
> I guess figgy doesn't like tit pics. He's more into prepubscent girls.


&#8203;.........

*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Flaming Pie again.





*


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 10, 2013)

Yeah (you guys talk about under age girls a lot), and you guys post pictures of my sister when she was like 14. I'm the pervert here


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 10, 2013)

Your sister doesn't look 14 to me.


----------



## kindnug (Apr 10, 2013)

The only immature girls here are his plants.


----------



## kelly4 (Apr 10, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I don't encourage it, Buck does. I just accept it and laugh at ya'll as I tell you what you are REALLY doing. That is not "encouraging", if anything getting laughed at should discourage you


You were encouraging everyone to do whatever it took to get you to the top of the google rankings...or whatever. I read it with my own eyes. You *did* encourage everyone.


----------



## DrKingGreen (Apr 10, 2013)

I just find it hard to believe that this many people find you to be a complete idiot and it not be true. Especially when some of the most knowledgeable people on here are the ones that find you to be such an idiot... Stupid bashing is a hobby of mine


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 10, 2013)

DrKingGreen said:


> U-u-u-u-use it to your a-a-a-advantage. I'm under the impression that all these people are stalking you to prevent bad information from being spread.


no, i'm stalking him for fun and to help ruin his life.

he had to start a group on facebook to tell everyone that the fake account i started wasn't him, and he had to post to it for months, and i still got friend requests from his friends.

he's just an easy target.


----------



## DrKingGreen (Apr 10, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> no, i'm stalking him for fun and to help ruin his life.
> 
> he had to start a group on facebook to tell everyone that the fake account i started wasn't him, and he had to post to it for months, and i still got friend requests from his friends.
> 
> he's just an easy target.


haha. Devilish, but very funny


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 10, 2013)

DrKingGreen said:


> haha. Devilish, but very funny


i would ask all his female friends to cyber with me on FB chat and they would get disgusted.

not all of them knew it was fake failspammy, so that will make for some awkward encounters for spammy in the future.

i even posted the femspermy bukkake picture for all his friends to see, and clearly not all of them knew it was fake spammy.

he said in his video he is using the trolls to his advantage, but that clashes with his campaign to ban that fake FB account.

oh well, i'll just start 3-5 new ones one day when i get bored. probably this summer.


----------



## Kite High (Apr 10, 2013)

kindnug said:


> The only immature girls here are his plants.


and...HIM...very immature girl...fignasty...the happy meal whore


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 10, 2013)

Kite High said:


> and...HIM...very immature girl...fignasty...the happy meal whore


nah, spammy prefers taco bell.

"you forgot my other chalupa" he always says.

boom, free meal for spammy.


----------



## Orlandocb (Apr 10, 2013)

A troll being fed for over two years, thats impressive


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 10, 2013)

Orlandocb said:


> A troll being fed for over two years, thats impressive


It's the constant feeding that makes his beard grow so fast.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 10, 2013)

Orlandocb said:


> A troll being fed for over two years, thats impressive


Right, he used to be a mod but they took that away from him because of all the trolling.


----------



## kelly4 (Apr 10, 2013)

Today I listened to 'Ticks and Leeches' by TOOL. I instantly thought of Fin. For anyone who isn't familiar with this song, I encourage you to listen to it while reading the lyrics. I dare anyone who listens to this song to say it doesn't sound like it was written for Fin. Get stoned first...


----------



## Kite High (Apr 10, 2013)

kelly4 said:


> Today I listened to 'Ticks and Leeches' by TOOL. I instantly thought of Fin. For anyone who isn't familiar with this song, I encourage you to listen to it while reading the lyrics. I dare anyone who listens to this song to say it doesn't sound like it was written for Fin. Get stoned first...


[video=youtube;wSyEkrnsvH8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSyEkrnsvH8[/video]


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 10, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Right, he used to be a mod but they took that away from him because of all the trolling.


actuallly, i resigned and was welcomed back.

you can ask potroast yourself. hint: he's the one that called you a "video spammer", which is what i called you right off the bat.

add this to your list of lies! right along with the lies you tried to tell about being a child molestor and sexually assaulting 14 year old drunk chicks.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 10, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> actuallly, i resigned and was welcomed back.


Yeah, in the middle of Trolling me.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 10, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Yeah, in the middle of Trolling me.


imagine that.

i trolled a video spammer like you and was welcomed back.

that says more about you than anything.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 10, 2013)

SHiiiiit, where is MY mod job offer?


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 10, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i trolled a video spammer like you and was welcomed back.


After losing your mod status


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 10, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> After losing your mod status


i didn't lose it.

i didn't wake up one morning and say "where'd it go?". i handed it over so i could pursue greener pastures, like posting pics of your sister with my jizz all over her face.

that went over swimmingly on facebook, too. wouldn't you agree?


----------



## kelly4 (Apr 10, 2013)

I would like to be *the* mod for a 'free for all, anything goes' section. Lots of 5 star threads...guaranteed!


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 10, 2013)

how failspammy gets most of his calories:

1. walk to nearest taco bell or other fast food establishment
2. root around in the garbage for receipts and take out bags
3. enter fast food establishment, claim they forgot one of the items on said receipt
4. supplement garbage can chalupas with fraudulent mooch chalupas
5. seriously consider re-consuming chalupa when it comes out the other end
6. repeat at new establishment, or during different hours if at the same establishment again


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 10, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i didn't wake up one morning and say "where'd it go?".


I know, you trolled me for like a month first. Then you just got to be too much of a troll and lost it.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 10, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I know, you trolled me for like a month first. Then you just got to be too much of a troll and lost it.


i've gotten more and more kudos as i've stepped up the trolling of you.

something tells me there is gonna be a femspermy/mama femspermy bukkake pic posted sometime this weekend when my wife is away


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 10, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i've gotten more and more kudos as i've stepped up the trolling of you.


Awww, this is just too bad. Why did you have to go and admit that. Ignored


----------



## kelly4 (Apr 10, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i've gotten more and more kudos as i've stepped up the trolling of you.
> 
> something tells me there is gonna be a femspermy/mama femspermy bukkake pic posted sometime this weekend when my wife is away


You should cut a hole where her mouth is, then tape it to your dogs ass.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 10, 2013)

kelly4 said:


> You should cut a hole where her mouth is, then tape it to your dogs ass.


Don't. It will traumatize the dog!


----------



## kelly4 (Apr 10, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Don't. It will traumatize the dog!


It'll be alright. Buck has a big dog and a small dick.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 10, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Awww, this is just too bad. Why did you have to go and admit that. Ignored


let's see you try to ignore me this weekend when i get onto facebook!


----------



## Kite High (Apr 10, 2013)

Fignatsy's theme song
[video=youtube;nauLgZISozs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nauLgZISozs[/video]


----------



## CannabisCorps (Apr 10, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i didn't lose it.
> 
> i didn't wake up one morning and say "where'd it go?". i handed it over so i could pursue greener pastures, like posting pics of your sister with my jizz all over her face.
> 
> that went over swimmingly on facebook, too. wouldn't you agree?


lol what happened?!? dammit how do i miss all the good stuff


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 10, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> lol what happened?!? dammit how do i miss all the good stuff


this was a while back. i just got tired of having to hold my tongue and be all polite and whatnot, so i hung up my modding boots.

the politics section was a free for all until the bear took over.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Apr 10, 2013)

Apathy has taken over.


----------



## kelly4 (Apr 10, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> the politics section was a free for all until the bear took over.


I miss the old days...


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 10, 2013)

you know you're only allowed one video a day.

reported as spam.


----------



## chewberto (Apr 10, 2013)

I know you didn't forget his high protein intake! Semen of a many man! Some kept for himself for enough energy to muster up a piece of crap video thats worth only an observation joking session,'and others will be used for "research"and "plant stress" and "rent". 

Side note did anyone else remember a celebrity that had their stomach pumped from jazzy jam before going on stage? Name that whore? Hint this one isn't Thinbaggy! Rep for the answer.


UncleBuck said:


> how failspammy gets most of his calories:
> 
> 1. walk to nearest taco bell or other fast food establishment
> 2. root around in the garbage for receipts and take out bags
> ...


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 10, 2013)

LOL!

failspammy can't afford $20 for minecraft so he's gonna steal it from his little brother.

apparently he's only made $155 on google, too.

http://yttalk.com/threads/minecraft.52729/page-4

what an unremitting failure.


----------



## dangledo (Apr 10, 2013)

lil kim?????


----------



## heckler73 (Apr 10, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> LOL!
> 
> failspammy can't afford $20 for minecraft so he's gonna steal it from his little brother.
> 
> ...


You wouldn't happen to know who the _other *fInshaggy*_ is on there, now would you?   


*EDIT:* Whoever it is has already made $3 !!! LOL


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 10, 2013)

i'm currently doing the rounds, making sure everyone knows that he's a shoplifting child molestor.


----------



## chewberto (Apr 10, 2013)

"20 bucks? damn gonna have to wait on that" Bwahahhahahaahhahaha


----------



## woody333333 (Apr 10, 2013)

heckler73 said:


> You wouldn't happen to know who the _other *fInshaggy*_ is on there, now would you?
> 
> 
> *EDIT:* Whoever it is has already made $3 !!! LOL


4 now ...........be more than the real findo soon


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 10, 2013)

heckler73 said:


> You wouldn't happen to know who the _other *fInshaggy*_ is on there, now would you?
> 
> 
> *EDIT:* Whoever it is has already made $3 !!! LOL


It's buck


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 10, 2013)

And that money isn't google money, it's fake money for use on the threads.


----------



## heckler73 (Apr 10, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> It's buck


Well HOLY SHIT! *THANK YOU CAPTAIN OBVIOUS!
*I would have never guessed.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 10, 2013)

word is out that spammy is a pederast who uses his weed to lure in small children.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 10, 2013)

heckler73 said:


> Well HOLY SHIT! *THANK YOU CAPTAIN OBVIOUS!
> *I would have never guessed.


Says the guy that couldn't figure it out


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 10, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Says the guy that couldn't figure it out


learn to sarcasm, captain pederast!


----------



## KushXOJ (Apr 10, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> how failspammy gets most of his calories:
> 
> 1. walk to nearest taco bell or other fast food establishment
> 2. root around in the garbage for receipts and take out bags
> ...


 You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to UncleBuck again.


----------



## kindnug (Apr 10, 2013)

That picture is an embarrassment...quit posting that junk


----------



## heckler73 (Apr 10, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Says the guy that couldn't figure it out


I don't care what anyone else thinks about your progress, 
but I can see you are indubitably within a nanometer of attaining the sharpness of a bowling ball.
Congradulations!


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Apr 10, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Too bad I ignored Buck, because he was being really...


Sounds like you are the butt hurt one, going and ignoring buck. Sounds like he finally got the better of you. The delusions have grown quite strong in you shwaggy, you should just take it down a notch. 

P.s. that looks like a chewed up tennis ball.


----------



## woody333333 (Apr 10, 2013)

findo......... i think your update got deleted ..... i failed at finding it but i found your 29 second 4 part mini series on making gravy.....u suck at that 2


----------



## kindnug (Apr 10, 2013)

He is ignoring everyone, so he can see all his posts and no1 else.
Maybe then he will see how embarrassing that picture is after posting it 50 times.


----------



## kindnug (Apr 10, 2013)

Hazey Grapes comes to mind when you see how this grow turned out...


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Apr 10, 2013)

kindnug said:


> Hazey Grapes comes to mind when you see how this grow turned out...


At least he did better than bmeat.


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Apr 10, 2013)

kindnug said:


> Hazey Grapes comes to mind when you see how this grow turned out...


I wish hazey posted as much as fin


----------



## kindnug (Apr 10, 2013)

That picture belongs here: 

https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/328642-want-know-if-your-plants-891.html

+ it has ~20 days left


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Apr 10, 2013)

only one way to find out.. ask fdd


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Apr 10, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> excellent trolling by the cockatoo.


when are you planning on waving you're banner bucky?


----------



## kindnug (Apr 10, 2013)

That bird is doing the 2 step


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 11, 2013)

MANY more pics to come of harvest


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 11, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> MANY more pics to come of harvest


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 11, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


>


quoted for spanky  .....snice UB is on ignore an all, lol


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 11, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Sounds like you are the butt hurt one, going and ignoring buck. Sounds like he finally got the better of you.


 Yeah, I'm so hurt by all the thread bumping


----------



## CannabisCorps (Apr 11, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> findo......... i think your update got deleted ..... i failed at finding it but i found your 29 second 4 part mini series on making gravy.....u suck at that 2


was it a 4 parter about making gravy from a packet?
1. steal gravy mix packet
2. walk to someones house
3. bum a pan, stove and water
4. enjoy dank dank gravy


----------



## CannabisCorps (Apr 11, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


>


Id hit that. how long did that flower for?


----------



## CannabisCorps (Apr 11, 2013)

gravy protip spermface: if you arent browning your flower and using fresh fresh drippings you are doing it wrong.


----------



## woody333333 (Apr 11, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> was it a 4 parter about making gravy from a packet?
> 1. steal gravy mix packet
> 2. walk to someones house
> 3. bum a pan, stove and water
> 4. enjoy dank dank gravy


it was fukn nasty lookn......2 much grease.......big patches of dry flour floating ........big clumps of flower mush ..........scorched


complete failure


----------



## kelly4 (Apr 11, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


>


Should Fin add the pubes before or after turning it into hash?


----------



## zVice (Apr 11, 2013)

in the back of my head keep thinking that this is possibly the worlds greatest reverse troll and binshaggy actually harvests 5 pounds a month and this is just how he gets his kicks... but then I see the videos and hear him speak and realise how much damage fetal alcohol syndrome causes ...


----------



## heckler73 (Apr 11, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> it was fukn nasty lookn......2 much grease.......big patches of dry flour floating ........big clumps of flower mush ..........scorched
> 
> 
> complete failure


So Raggy can't even master the whisking of _roux_?
Great Googly Moogly... 1 part butter, 1 part flour... whisk... add broth.... whisk.... 

Oh wait.... he can't afford a 5 cent print of Richard Nixon's face, so he probably used a twist-tie, that he stole from the produce section of a Safeway, for a whisk.
Or maybe one of those coffee stirrers...

Or a paper-clip.

Or the stalk of one of his beastly dank dank dankity dank Colorado Chopsticks.


----------



## Ganja.Farmer (Apr 11, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Yeah, I'm so hurt by all the thread bumping


Wait, so now it's thread bumping and you're cool with it? Just a few pages back you were whining like a little bitch about the trolls, making videos and claiming you never ask for them. Which is it?


And how butt hurt are you that they keep deleting your spam pics?


----------



## woody333333 (Apr 11, 2013)

throw flour in so u soak up all the grease add one and a half cups of milk...lol........one and a half cups of water.........stir till hard .......



complete failure


----------



## woody333333 (Apr 11, 2013)

heckler73 said:


> So Raggy can't even master the whisking of _roux_?
> Great Googly Moogly... 1 part butter, 1 part flour... whisk... add broth.... whisk....
> 
> Oh wait.... he can't afford a 5 cent print of Richard Nixon's face, so he probably used a twist-tie, that he stole from the produce section of a Safeway, for a whisk.
> ...



he used a spoon


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 11, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> it was fukn nasty lookn......2 much grease.......big patches of dry flour floating ........big clumps of flower mush ..........scorched
> 
> 
> complete failure


 Bullshit, that gravy was dank


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 11, 2013)

Someone said the update got deleted, so NEW UPDATE [video=youtube;S4OlG28medI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S4OlG28medI[/video]


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 11, 2013)

I am going to make about 5-10 more videos, then the next strain will start vegging... HIPPY BEATER!! Got like 6 seeds so far


----------



## HolyHerb (Apr 11, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I'm not a failure, I'm 21. I just started


 At 21 I was Chief Operations Officer at a collective I helped start. We seen 300+ patients a day and revenue was at $4million a year. Not calling you a loser but your def not a winner at 21. Just saying.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 11, 2013)

HolyHerb said:


> At 21 I was Chief Operations Officer at a collective I helped start. We seen 300+ patients a day and revenue was at $4million a year. Not calling you a loser but your def not a winner at 21. Just saying.


 And none of us no who you are, I'm not saying that I don't give a fuck about what you did when you were 21, but... Oh wait, yes I am


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 11, 2013)

You basically just said "I wasn't a loser because I was acquainted with lots of stoners, and sold stuff too them"... You got well known in ONE town. I know tons of people in Texas, California, Colorado, New Mexico, Florida, Mexico and I'm not even CLOSE to finished doing what I'm doing  Oh and forgot, you guys are helping me get more well known online. So how old are you? And how many people actually care enough to type your name into something? Buck said that when he made a fake account of my name on Facebook he was getting friend requests all the time, and that's while he was posting pictures of jizz


----------



## kelly4 (Apr 11, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Someone said the update got deleted, so NEW UPDATE [video=youtube;S4OlG28medI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S4OlG28medI[/video]


That's a lot of coughing from them tiny hits. Must be smooth...


----------



## HolyHerb (Apr 11, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> And none of us no who you are, I'm not saying that I don't give a fuck about what you did when you were 21, but... Oh wait, yes I am


You can ask swerve form the Cali connection who I am his pedigree is head and shoulders above yours. Also clean your dirty as finger nails. When was the last time you showered? Not saying I care about you showering wait I kinda am you my friend need to meet my friend hygiene!


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 11, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> u dont work... dont shower... and sleep on somebody elses couch........u will never have anything


None of that is true  So I guess now I'll have everything


----------



## woody333333 (Apr 11, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> None of that is true  So I guess now I'll have everything


its all true findo...............the first thing u need to do to improve yourself is stop lying


----------



## HolyHerb (Apr 11, 2013)

When did I call you a shitty newb? Must be what you really think of yourself. Wow harsh...


----------



## woody333333 (Apr 11, 2013)

finny i lied................... i was 22


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 11, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> its all true findo...............the first thing u need to do to improve yourself is stop lying


I think you should take your own advice.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 11, 2013)

HolyHerb said:


> When did I call you a shitty newb? Must be what you really think of yourself. Wow harsh...


Please use a quote when speaking to me instead of making up bullshit.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 11, 2013)

Remember, I don't care who you are, you are just another troll. I don't care to remember the difference between each troll discussion. Use quotes.


----------



## CannabisCorps (Apr 11, 2013)

*choke, cough* uhh mumbumble bumble im gonnna save the rest of this bowl for later
that how they do it in disgraceorado? in cali a decent session is probably a gram or 2 per person. people would shit themselves laughing if I tried to save a bowl for later


----------



## woody333333 (Apr 11, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I think you should take your own advice.


 use canned milk w flour gravy ...........hey thanks


this is fun


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 11, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> *choke, cough* uhh mumbumble bumble im gonnna save the rest of this bowl for later
> that how they do it in disgraceorado? in cali a decent session is probably a gram or 2 per person. people would shit themselves laughing if I tried to save a bowl for later


I was just done with that video. I don't want to smoke all my home grown, I've got dispensary buds


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 11, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> use canned milk w flour gravy ...........hey thanks
> 
> 
> this is fun


Your welcome. And buying flour gravy is cheating. That's not how to make gravy from scratch.


----------



## woody333333 (Apr 11, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I was just done with that video. I don't want to smoke all my home grown, I've got dispensary buds


i thought your shit was dank dank.....................or do stolen buds taste better?


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 11, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> i thought your shit was dank dank.....................or do stolen buds taste better?


 Wow. I didn't think I was ever going to have to explain this to any of you, but... These plants aren't going to yield much  I don't want to smoke it all right away. I'm gonna have like 3oz to a quarter pound total, and I've only harvested one plant. And I smoke A LOT. Next grow will be bigger


----------



## CannabisCorps (Apr 11, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> i thought your shit was dank dank.....................or do stolen buds taste better?


well the stolen ones of course.... at least then theres a chance he swiped some of cheweys kind


----------



## CannabisCorps (Apr 11, 2013)

funniest shit to me is a grower smoking dispensary buds... lol ill smoke my own over 99% of what i see at clubs


----------



## kelly4 (Apr 11, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Wow. I didn't think I was ever going to have to explain this to any of you, but... *These plants aren't going to yield much*


No shit?!?!


----------



## CannabisCorps (Apr 11, 2013)

kelly4 said:


> No shit?!?!


hahahah whered you find that quote? I though these things were fine?


----------



## woody333333 (Apr 11, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> well the stolen ones of course.... at least then theres a chance he swiped some of cheweys kind


his stuff looks real nice ...........ive been quietly stalking his thread


----------



## CannabisCorps (Apr 11, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> his stuff looks real nice ...........ive been quietly stalking his thread


suuure does. purdy colors


----------



## kelly4 (Apr 11, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> hahahah whered you find that quote?


Post #687. I think it's funny that he now tells us that his plants won't produce much. We've been telling him that for months...


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 11, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> his stuff looks real nice ...........ive been quietly stalking his thread


quietly?!?!?!?


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 11, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> dumbest shit I ever read


You're probably drunk to. I'm pretty sure over 50% of trolls start because the are drunk.


----------



## woody333333 (Apr 11, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> quietly?!?!?!?


not everythings about u findo..........shut up


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 11, 2013)

kelly4 said:


> Post #687. I think it's funny that he now tells us that his plants won't produce much. We've been telling him that for months...


I'VE been telling YOU that for months. This wasn't about yield, it's about ALKALOID CONTENT


----------



## woody333333 (Apr 11, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I'VE been telling YOU that for months. This wasn't about yield, it's about ALKALOID CONTENT


u said it was about the hash..................wheres it at?


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 11, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> u said it was about the hash..................wheres it at?


I only harvested one plant. The hash comes when all plants are harvested.


----------



## kelly4 (Apr 11, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I'VE been telling YOU that for months. This wasn't about yield, it's about ALKALOID CONTENT


About 8 months to be exact. That's about how long you've been growing those, right?


----------



## HolyHerb (Apr 11, 2013)

Wow, he actually deleted a response over little ol troll me? Did I say something that bothered you "shitty newb"? This will be the last time I spend any time on you. But let me give you some advice. You're trying to build a brand, you're trying to build yourself basically. What do you want to be associated with? Shitty subpar grows? A childish tantrum prone personality? Negativity? Lies and just straight up bs? I'd be very careful with the brand you build for yourself. It will be something that will follow you around forever. As it stands now hundreds of people know you for the general pos you are. Why not stop there and start over. If I'm any sort horticultural equipment producer or nutrient company I would be MORTIFIED if my brand was used by or even associated with you. You keep saying these people are making you famous but in what way? Not a good way. That's for sure.


----------



## CannabisCorps (Apr 11, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Wow. I didn't think I was ever going to have to explain this to any of you, but... These plants aren't going to yield much  I don't want to smoke it all right away. I'm gonna have like 3oz to a quarter pound total, and I've only harvested one plant. And I smoke A LOT. Next grow will be bigger


oops... you confused grams with ounces and lbs


----------



## woody333333 (Apr 11, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I only harvested one plant. The hash comes when all plants are harvested.


pubic hair again or no?


----------



## CannabisCorps (Apr 11, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> pubic hair again or no?


the pubes increase alkaloid content


----------



## woody333333 (Apr 11, 2013)

no way u make 3 ounces out of that


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Apr 11, 2013)

HolyHerb said:


> You can ask swerve form the Cali connection who I am his pedigree is head and shoulders above yours. Also clean your dirty as finger nails. When was the last time you showered? Not saying I care about you showering wait I kinda am you my friend need to meet my friend hygiene!


lol swerve. what a fucking tosser that guy is. 

you're talking to finshaggy son.


----------



## kindnug (Apr 11, 2013)

Ignorance+Impatience > why your Greenthumb is weak.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 11, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Please use a quote when speaking to me instead of making up bullshit.





Finshaggy said:


> Remember, I don't care who you are, you are just another troll. I don't care to remember the difference between each troll discussion. Use quotes.


liar liar pants on fire..... I can see the deleted quotes spanky. don't make me go there.


----------



## CannabisCorps (Apr 11, 2013)

just before the gravy incident


----------



## Kite High (Apr 11, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You basically just said "I wasn't a loser because I was acquainted with lots of stoners, and sold stuff too them"... You got well known in ONE town. I know tons of people in Texas, California, Colorado, New Mexico, Florida, Mexico and I'm not even CLOSE to finished doing what I'm doing  Oh and forgot, you guys are helping me get more well known online. So how old are you? And how many people actually care enough to type your name into something? Buck said that when he made a fake account of my name on Facebook he was getting friend requests all the time, and that's while he was posting pictures of jizz


Lemme know when you get to NM ...I got something for you...Wait aren't you in Denver? IF so I'll bring IT TO YOU THERE as I go to shows at RED ROCKS OFTEN


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 11, 2013)

4 oz for four plants under a 400 watt that was vegged for a month. Weak goals.

You will be lucky to pull an ounce and half.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Apr 11, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> 4 oz for four plants under a 400 watt that was vegged for a month. Weak goals.
> 
> You will be lucky to pull an ounce and half.


Shit I've seen dudes pull more off of that doing 12/12 from seed!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 11, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Someone said the update got deleted, so NEW UPDATE [video=youtube;S4OlG28medI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S4OlG28medI[/video]


This is my bud. *BURRRRP* Classy.

That is what you pulled off one plant? holy shit. that is nothing. Airy as fuck.

Your camera sucks ass... are you gonna trim soon? 

Oh, new clip. Look at that wispy nug! HAHAHA

Why are you coughing already?

...

You have a hard time communicating. 

Coughing like that is from uncured bud. congrats.

SHEEET don't puke on the camera!!!

yeah.. save that bowl before you puke all over.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 11, 2013)

spanky looks soooo much like curious george, it astounds me. lol 


dance monkey dance  lmao


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 11, 2013)

I should buy me a webcam and post reaction videos to figgy's videos. I bet I would get more views them him.


----------



## woody333333 (Apr 11, 2013)

its not even a bud its leaf and hair


----------



## KushXOJ (Apr 11, 2013)

how does that hermie haze taste fingy?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 11, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> its not even a bud its leaf and hair


that's why i call it "plant matter".


----------



## Figong (Apr 11, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I should buy me a webcam and post reaction videos to figgy's videos. I bet I would get more views them him.


You'd make more from google too!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 11, 2013)

Feel free to check out my grow guys. I am no expert, but at least I don't try to pass off hair as bud. =)

Advice on my mom issue would be greatly appreciated btw.

(purple link in my sig)


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 11, 2013)

Figong said:


> You'd make more from google too!


Woot! I could prob make 300 bucks a year!


----------



## Figong (Apr 11, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Woot! I could prob make 300 bucks a year!


Easily, and will help you with search engine optimization tips too


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 11, 2013)

Too bad I ignored Figong and FP and have no idea what they said. But... As I promised before. As a prize for sticking with my grow for this long (first harvest), I will post a video for you guys that my mom and my sister made just after midnight tonight


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 12, 2013)

I'd hit it

hook a brother up spanky. your moms pretty hot



whoever's filming sucks though


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 12, 2013)

Figgy's mom is a tramp. OMG.

Who the hell thinks it's cool for their mom to do that?


----------



## Figong (Apr 12, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I'd hit it
> 
> hook a brother up spanky. your moms pretty hot
> 
> whoever's filming sucks though


Plenty of time to edit the video as it just got downloaded, and is getting edited for the video remix thread, as he requested before. He had no idea what he asked for. Am also working on photoshoppings of his mom too.


----------



## Figong (Apr 12, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Figgy's mom is a tramp. OMG.
> 
> Who the hell thinks it's cool for their mom to do that?


Well, he did put it up to pimp her out for 1/4 of 1 penny per view. I wonder if his dad is the mailman, or the neighbor.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 12, 2013)

spanky's mom is hot though lol 

hook a brother up!!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 12, 2013)

I bet she used to be a stripper.


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Apr 12, 2013)

hahahahaha fin fucking shaggy


----------



## Figong (Apr 12, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I bet she used to be a stripper.


I'll see that, and raise you the prostitute title, wanton prostitute.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 12, 2013)

Once a slut, always a slut.

It explains why figgy is so underdeveloped. 

She partied hard during her pregnancy and after I am sure. Poor figgy.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 12, 2013)

I bet she has gargled many a man's ostrich milk.

30 minimum

Proud to say I have only gargled one man's ostrich milk.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 12, 2013)

spanky's mom can gargle on my ostrich milk, I don't mind lol


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 12, 2013)

What he said.


----------



## kpmarine (Apr 12, 2013)

Stuff like this^^^ is why you rate so much ridicule around here.


----------



## kpmarine (Apr 12, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I bet she has gargled many a man's ostrich milk.
> 
> 30 minimum
> 
> Proud to say I have only gargled one man's ostrich milk.


She can gargle all the ostrich milk she wants, that's her deal. The sad thing is that I'm pretty sure fin would immediately post it on youporn; if he had such a video.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 12, 2013)

40 year old woman getting drunk and stripping for her daughter. Not cool.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 12, 2013)

Might as well give out her cell number so all the RIU dudes can text her pics of their dicks. You know she wants it.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 12, 2013)

kpmarine said:


> Stuff like this^^^ is why you rate so much ridicule around here.


OHHHH, so the ridicule comes from my mom and sister liking to make videos? I totally thought it was the guys stalking me that started this whole thing by asking people to come help them troll me. I'm glad we figured that out though. I guess these trolls have nothing to do with it at all, who would'a thought


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 12, 2013)

Date on the video was sept 20 2012 btw.

He is repimping.


----------



## kpmarine (Apr 12, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> OHHHH, so the ridicule comes from my mom and sister liking to make videos? I totally thought it was the guys stalking me that started this whole thing by asking people to come help them troll me. I'm glad we figured that out though. I guess these trolls have nothing to do with it at all, who would'a thought


If your mother actually approves of you putting stuff like that up, I am genuinely sorry for you. Seriously, you have my condolences.

As to the ridicule. No, it's because you exploit your family. Shit like that speaks of some deep problems, and I hope you work them out.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 12, 2013)

kpmarine said:


> If your mother actually approves of you putting stuff like that up, I am genuinely sorry for you. Seriously, you have my condolences.
> 
> As to the ridicule. No, it's because you exploit your family. Shit like that speaks of some deep problems, and I hope you work them out.


I don't exploit my family, it's just funny videos. And Buck was the first one to post pictures of them like 6 months into trolling me, so you just got layered


----------



## aknight3 (Apr 12, 2013)

i never met anyone who blamed so many of their own problems on other people, im pretty sure you say unclebucks name at least once every two thread posts.its like creepy worship


----------



## kpmarine (Apr 12, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I don't exploit my family, it's just funny videos. And Buck was the first one to post pictures of them like 6 months into trolling me, so you just got layered


How did buck find those pictures, I wonder? Possibly made available by you at another location? Why would you encourage it by making your mom look trashy? The pics I saw buck dredge up looked like FB pictures anyway. I don't recall any amateur stripper moments; though maybe I missed something. 

By the way, posting videos of your family, solely to gain some tiny degree of attention, is the epitome of exploitation. It's expected of anonymous troll types. Not of one's family. It's sad you can't see that. Remember, you use your family for attention; buck did it for the lulz. Seeing as he has no reason to give one shit and two fucks about your family; how do you and him equate? 

TLDR; You don't respect the women in your family, and it's sad. 

I think you were going for "lawyered". Unless you think I'm a cake, or something.


----------



## kelly4 (Apr 12, 2013)

Take a look at the 1:30 mark. Fin's mom rakes her hand over that kids dick....kid smiles.


----------



## Mumbo Jumbo (Apr 12, 2013)

dude, was your mom a manager at a strip club or something? that chicks got some moves, hit me up with her number. or tell her to email me at [email protected]


----------



## kindnug (Apr 12, 2013)

I like how the biggest Troll of all is the one slinging the word around @ everyone
He looks like he came from under the bridge...with a crack pipe in hand


----------



## CannabisCorps (Apr 12, 2013)

goddammit, did i miss the fucking video!!! shitcockfuckballs spammys fucking video limit time to fucking close and ban this tard


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 12, 2013)

kelly4 said:


> Take a look at the 1:30 mark. Fin's mom rakes her hand over that kids dick....kid smiles.


If you check the comments on the video, figgy says that the kid is him. (It is almost a 2yr old video)

No wonder he has issues.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 12, 2013)

Btw he deleted the video off his youtube account.


----------



## woody333333 (Apr 12, 2013)

did u get caught pimpn your mom findo?


----------



## kelly4 (Apr 12, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Btw he deleted the video off his youtube account.


He must not have wanted people to see how happy he got when his mommy touched his pee-pee.


----------



## kelly4 (Apr 12, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> goddammit, did i miss the fucking video!!!


Fin finally posted a video worth watching...and you missed it. Sorry dude!


----------



## Figong (Apr 12, 2013)

kpmarine said:


> If your mother actually approves of you putting stuff like that up, I am genuinely sorry for you. Seriously, you have my condolences.
> 
> As to the ridicule. No, it's because you exploit your family. Shit like that speaks of some deep problems, and I hope you work them out.


Want to call her at home and ask her? I have her Tx # handy, I'm sure.


----------



## Figong (Apr 12, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Btw he deleted the video off his youtube account.


Don't worry, it'll be on mine soon, and I'm watermarking it to claim ownership... insanity has it's privileges.


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 12, 2013)

For as much as you guys hated in you sure do play into his game in a sense. We are on page 76 about him making a strain that isn't quite legit or real in the first place, I feel like I'm alteast respected around here.. And if this was my thread we would be back on page three hahah. All that being said I've never seen someone deflect so much have you ever admitted to yourself you did so,etching wrong or something you did was not 100% right. I do think you will go far in life, if you consider being locked in a rape dungeon a block away from your house far you're no more famous then rainman and all he did was make up a girlfriend. And stop using a fucking dunce hat that's like the pot calling the kettle black     :bitch:


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 12, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> you're no more famous then rainman and all he did was make up a girlfriend. And stop using a fucking dunce hat that's like the pot calling the kettle black     :bitch:


 I remember rainman, lol. that was some funny shit


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 12, 2013)

Nice figong. Nice. I was gonna screen capture to make slut mom memes last night, but I got lazy.


----------



## Figong (Apr 12, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Nice figong. Nice. I was gonna screen capture to make slut mom memes last night, but I got lazy.


If it gets removed, I'll just upload it again and post it in 480P for everyone's viewing pleasure.. haha @ slut mom meme


----------



## Totoe (Apr 12, 2013)

Fin do you have palsy or some shit? The camera shakes in every video you post more than your mothers ass.


----------



## chewberto (Apr 12, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Someone said the update got deleted, so NEW UPDATE [video=youtube;S4OlG28medI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S4OlG28medI[/video]


I am labeling this thread "Charlie brown tree" 

He got distracted twirling around his 2 gram top cola like a retarded cat! I haven't finished laughing at you! that's definitely an amazing feat for you to accomplish! congratulations on being labeled the worst grower on RIU, plus you thinking that its ready to smoke in a few days is grand!

Pro tip...Trichomes make hash , not 9 necrotic yellow leaves! write that down!


----------



## chewberto (Apr 12, 2013)

just watched the drunk mom vid! got hard, then felt bad! I blame the mother! she was trying to tit grind that young girl! and she dick slid her own kid! this is some upscale gummo shit! 5 star house though!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 12, 2013)

chewberto said:


> just watched the drunk mom vid! got hard, then felt bad! I blame the mother! she was trying to tit grind that young girl! and she dick slid her own kid! this is some upscale gummo shit! 5 star house though!


the house was pretty pimping, lol


so what spanky, you gonna hook a brother up or what? I'm still waiting


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 12, 2013)

i'll be keeping an eye out for spammy's mom on amateur porn sites from now on.


----------



## chewberto (Apr 12, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i'll be keeping an eye out for spammy's mom on amateur porn sites from now on.


Might not have to look far! i know a few guys and gals in the porn industry! i will send it along!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 12, 2013)

bwbahahahahaha!

UB, I love you. lol


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 12, 2013)

do you know the benefits of carpet ownership?


----------



## chewberto (Apr 12, 2013)

Well do they? go on....


----------



## chewberto (Apr 12, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> do you know the benefits of carpet ownership?


Car and pet owners?


----------



## yellowpackTOPman (Apr 12, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> do you know the benefits of carpet ownership?


UncleYuck, have you been tested for any medical ailments?


----------



## Figong (Apr 12, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> do you know the benefits of carpet ownership?


hahahahaha... I am at a loss for words...


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 12, 2013)

yellowpackTOPman said:


> UncleYuck, have you been tested for any medical ailments?


wut day is it 2 day?


----------



## yellowpackTOPman (Apr 12, 2013)

i think 2 day is monday, but it might be twosday


----------



## aknight3 (Apr 12, 2013)

play nice children..


----------



## kpmarine (Apr 12, 2013)

You want the treasure, you must answer the riddles? The answer to his question is yes; Asian elephants have smaller ears.


----------



## sunni (Apr 12, 2013)

yellowpackTOPman said:


> i guess someone ran out of weed just chill out man. was just joking


racism is never funny.


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 12, 2013)

Racism against white people Iss funny tho


----------



## aknight3 (Apr 12, 2013)

racism is close mindedness at its best.




















open your mind...
open your heart.
raise your vibrational frequency, man.


----------



## yellowpackTOPman (Apr 12, 2013)

its not like im starting a protest on the mexicans, or saying bad things about them. i didnt say go out and kill them, i called them a name. you guys act like you never used that word before. im sure most of you say worse things. but now that would be assumption.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 12, 2013)

When I found out I was preg, I said I was having a mocha baby. I call my hubby mocha man. 

Also call him a greasy mexican when he needs a shower sometimes.

Beaner baby. Little taco.

When I thought we would be having a boy I wanted to get one of those little push play mowers so that I could take a picture and post it on face book.

Idk. I am weird and like to joke. 

No dora the explorer for my baby. That was the rule at the baby shower.

Am I racist? Then why do I enjoy mexican so much? IDK!!!!!!!!


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Apr 12, 2013)

*fire in the hole!*


----------



## chewberto (Apr 12, 2013)

stoned cockatoo said:


> no nudity/porn


You just earned your first rep from me! Lol good work


----------



## kpmarine (Apr 12, 2013)

Now I feel like I missed something.


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Apr 12, 2013)

it appears the video has been flagged by the youtube community.

the video is going to be reviewed and should be back up soon


----------



## woody333333 (Apr 12, 2013)

stoned cockatoo said:


> it appears the video has been flagged by the youtube community.
> 
> the video is going to be reviewed and should be back up soon


somebody stole my mail


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Apr 12, 2013)

alrighty we are back on. hopefully for good


----------



## kpmarine (Apr 12, 2013)

Now it says it's private


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 12, 2013)

Video coming tonight around midnight again.


----------



## woody333333 (Apr 12, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Video coming tonight around midnight again.


did u get to c the birds remix video?


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Apr 12, 2013)

should be still up..


----------



## heckler73 (Apr 12, 2013)

stoned cockatoo said:


> alrighty we are back on. hopefully for good


HOLY FUCK! LOL! Now I know why it got taken down so fast earlier.... LOL
Holy shit... my sides.... tears....


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 12, 2013)

stoned cockatoo said:


> deleted video.


How are you not banned for posting porn?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 12, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> How are you not banned for posting porn?


how are you not banned for spamming rollitup?


----------



## heckler73 (Apr 12, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> How are you not banned for posting porn?


That wasn't porn, you troglodyte...
It was a work of GENIUS!
The segue alone, with its Macho-Man voice-over, should have exemplified the dedication to detail--which only a true _artist_ can provide--to your indelibly unrefined sense of cultural appreciation.


----------



## sunni (Apr 12, 2013)

heckler73 said:


> That wasn't porn, you troglodyte...
> It was a work of GENIUS!
> The segue alone, with its Macho-Man voice-over, should have exemplified the dedication to detail--which only a true _artist_ can provide--to your indelibly unrefined sense of cultural appreciation.


there was porn in it. there were 2 girls masturbating in one of the videos, it had to go.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 12, 2013)

sunni said:


> there was porn in it. there were 2 girls masturbating in one of the videos, it had to go.


You deleted my video? Mine wasn't porn. The one that had the into saying "I masturbated while making this" was the porn.


----------



## heckler73 (Apr 12, 2013)

sunni said:


> there was porn in it. there were 2 girls masturbating in one of the videos, it had to go.


Those weren't girls; they were _ladies_ ... _of the night._
And was that masturbating? I'm pretty sure the other one was holding the cue...


> [h=2]mas·tur·ba·tion[/h] [mas-ter-bey-shuh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AHA! You are correct! So, one can't manipulate their genitals on YT? Is that why the family dance video was taken down? Because Raggy's mom was masturbating?


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 12, 2013)

Now no one gets to see the regular dance video...


----------



## sunni (Apr 12, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You deleted my video? Mine wasn't porn. The one that had the into saying "I masturbated while making this" was the porn.


i never said i deleted your video yet again you lack the ability to read


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 12, 2013)

Almost midnight, new video comin soon


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 12, 2013)

sunni said:


> i never said i deleted your video yet again you lack the ability to read


I didn't have to read it, I can see that it's gone


----------



## Grojak (Apr 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;waL3DAl55zQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=waL3DAl55zQ[/video]


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 12, 2013)

The one that had the freeze frame of the girls and the arcade game, but had no porn in it was mine.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 12, 2013)

stoned cockatoo said:


> no nudity/porn


And this one is the porn and it's still here.


----------



## heckler73 (Apr 12, 2013)

sunni said:


> i never said i deleted your video yet again you lack the ability to read


It's not the _reading_,
it's the lack of _comprehension._ 

Just like the song from Death


----------



## sunni (Apr 12, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> And this one is the porn and it's still here.


okay shaggy read the words out loud

SUNNI NEVER DELETED FINSHAGGYS VIDEO, 

say it again until you get it. i only deleted the video with the porn.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 12, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> The one that had the freeze frame of the girls and the arcade game, but had no porn in it was mine.


what about the part where your mom grabbed your cock?


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Apr 12, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> How are you not banned for posting porn?


hahah I dunno man.

I read this and thought of you. http://nanogeektech.blogspot.com.au/2009/11/science-behind-zombies-can-zombies-roam.html
zombie threat#3
alkaloids can bring you back from the dead apparently


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 13, 2013)

sunni said:


> okay shaggy read the words out loud
> 
> SUNNI NEVER DELETED FINSHAGGYS VIDEO,
> 
> say it again until you get it. i only deleted the video with the porn.


Then why was the porn video still there and mine was gone when you said you deleted the porn   really?


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 13, 2013)

Midnight, NEW VIDEO [video=youtube;pfp46VG148I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pfp46VG148I[/video]


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 13, 2013)

new video, same days old shirt.


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Apr 13, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> The one that had the freeze frame of the girls and the arcade game, but had no porn in it was mine.


Im sorry for getting you're video deleted finshaggy. it was pretty funny though. 
I'm sure sunni is just doing her job here and had no options but to take it down. she just enforcers the rules not make them or im sure all the videos would still be up


----------



## chewberto (Apr 13, 2013)

I saw the pool scene! Very classy and Nice, what i found graphic, was his mother molesting a helpless preteens boob, and giving her special needs son a full blown handy on film! I wish I was there that night! I would have sent all you kids to bed! Banged your mom!


----------



## heckler73 (Apr 13, 2013)

chewberto said:


> I saw the pool scene! Very classy and Nice, what i found graphic, was his mother molesting a helpless preteens boob, and giving her special needs son a full blown handy on film! I wish I was there that night! I would have sent all you kids to bed! Banged your mom!


I'm sure if you were there, the video would not have been made, because she would have been _masturbating_ you by then... 

You know how it goes.

_Say darlin, can I buy you a couple drinks, hmmm?
Looking for Mr. Goodbar? Here he is...
Wait a minute, I got it. You're an Italian... huh? You're Jewish? Oh LOVE your nails.
You must be a Libra.
Your place or mine...
_


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 13, 2013)

wow . . . . . just wow . . . .did shaggies mom really molest him?


----------



## zVice (Apr 13, 2013)

Wow that picture of mario that says "don't be racist" gets deleted. Thank god the third reich is here, oh the irony.


----------



## heckler73 (Apr 13, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> wow . . . . . just wow . . . .did shaggies mom really molest him?


That's only the tip of the cue-stick 

RACK EM UP!!!!


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Apr 13, 2013)

heckler73 said:


> That's only the tip of the cue-stick
> 
> RACK EM UP!!!!


More like tip of the dip-stick.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 13, 2013)

does the video make shaggy wistful or hot and bothered . . must have been friskey that night


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 13, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> does the video make shaggy wistful or hot and bothered . . must have been friskey that night


he gets a big smile after mama femspermy grabs his crotch.

i hope someone can screenshot that.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 13, 2013)

oh snap, how revealing


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 13, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> oh snap, how revealing


it just lends more credence to my belief that spammy is adopted.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 13, 2013)

or hes his own uncle,


----------



## kelly4 (Apr 13, 2013)

Fin, does your mom dig black face dudes?


----------



## Stomper420 (Apr 13, 2013)

Ha, dam shaggy...You give us stoners a bad name dude...That look your sporting is 79ish type shit...Go get a shave and a haircut bro.You might feel better about yourself!...Maybe!


----------



## chewberto (Apr 13, 2013)

Stomper420 said:


> Ha, dam shaggy...You give us stoners a bad name dude...That look your sporting is 79ish type shit...Go get a shave and a haircut bro.You might feel better about yourself!...Maybe!


He is more of a boner! Not a stoner! He smokes fresh cut buds and coughs from taking tiny pipe rips! Nothing can top this boner!


----------



## zVice (Apr 13, 2013)

He's a knuckle head ,... Chuckles



chewberto said:


> He is more of a boner! Not a stoner! He smokes fresh cut buds and coughs from taking tiny pipe rips! Nothing can top this boner!


----------



## srh88 (Apr 13, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> When I found out I was preg, I said I was having a mocha baby. I call my hubby mocha man.
> 
> Also call him a greasy mexican when he needs a shower sometimes.
> 
> ...


this is the only kids show i can watch, these kids are badass. i was with a chick who had a 2 year old, that was fun.. everything is amazing to a 2 year old. lol but the shows phineas and ferb.. its awesome, they just invent crazy shit and have a pet platypus


----------



## haight (Apr 13, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Midnight, NEW VIDEO [video=youtube;pfp46VG148I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pfp46VG148I[/video]


Why did your eyes have such dilated pupils and a glassy look?


----------



## CannabisCorps (Apr 13, 2013)

haight said:


> Why did your eyes have such dilated pupils and a glassy look?


pubes get you mad high yo


----------



## polyarcturus (Apr 13, 2013)

alas i did not know there was such a thing as too far when it comes to the topic of finshaggy. 

i guess my post was too good for the internet. lmao


----------



## heckler73 (Apr 13, 2013)

Is this ready to harvest? I'm thinking I should flush it more....


----------



## kpmarine (Apr 13, 2013)

heckler73 said:


> Is this ready to harvest? I'm thinking I should flush it more....
> 
> View attachment 2614961


Looks like a will to live deficiency. Have you tried research chemicals?


----------



## polyarcturus (Apr 13, 2013)

heckler73 said:


> Is this ready to harvest? I'm thinking I should flush it more....
> 
> View attachment 2614961


so thats what "dank-dank" is.


----------



## heckler73 (Apr 13, 2013)

kpmarine said:


> Looks like a will to live deficiency. Have you *tried research chemicals*?


I smoked some DMT once... 
Oh. You mean the plant! I only tried Ostrich Milk and Grape Koolaid on the plant.



polyarcturus said:


> so thats what "dank-dank" is.


No... that's Shortbus Haze #13 Triple Dankity Dank F1
It's a hybrid of some clone I stole and a Dandelion.


----------



## kpmarine (Apr 14, 2013)

And the shameless plugging for youtube hits continues...


----------



## aknight3 (Apr 14, 2013)

heckler73 said:


> Is this ready to harvest? I'm thinking I should flush it more....
> 
> View attachment 2614961


lololololol. plus rep for the avatar.


----------



## Chronikool (Apr 14, 2013)

heckler73 said:


> View attachment 2614961


Where the hell did you find this photo Heckler! Itz hilarious!


----------



## heckler73 (Apr 14, 2013)

Chronikool said:


> Where the hell did you find this photo Heckler! Itz hilarious!


TROLL!!! I STOLEZ IT frum U!! 

No, _seriously_. I really did!

I saw your plant and thought, "Damn, was that poor thing exposed to a Finshaggy video?" 
and the idea took off from there. 
Thanks for failing!
(and seeing the comedic value in it)


----------



## Figong (Apr 14, 2013)

heckler73 said:


> Is this ready to harvest? I'm thinking I should flush it more....
> 
> View attachment 2614961


hahahahahaha... yes, flush it with Urea... at least 46-0-0 to ensure it has that 'bite' to follow the frostiness.


----------



## kindnug (Apr 14, 2013)

haight said:


> Why did your eyes have such dilated pupils and a glassy look?


That bowl had some crack/ice smoked out of it before, thats why...maybe a sprinkle on top!


----------



## kindnug (Apr 14, 2013)

He only has the dank-dank
He wants some of that dankity dank crank


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 14, 2013)

Got like 10 Hippy Beater seeds. So right after this grow there is about to another grow right away  No delay.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 14, 2013)

And GROW UPDATE AROUND MIDNIGHT


----------



## yellowpackTOPman (Apr 14, 2013)

So let me get this right, you made up a name for your dank?


----------



## yellowpackTOPman (Apr 14, 2013)

what made you choose hippy beater?


----------



## kindnug (Apr 14, 2013)

The plants they produce will only be good for beating hippies with...
+ he will harvest them 2 wk. early and call them dank-dank


----------



## Air (Apr 14, 2013)

Lol, Im so lost on this thread, Im pretty sure it should be named, Get your trollz on.


----------



## aknight3 (Apr 14, 2013)

I think it should be named, Disappointing disintegration of my favorite forum.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 15, 2013)

yellowpackTOPman said:


> So let me get this right, you made up a name for your dank?


no, I made up a name for the new strain I made. Which is the SEEDS in the dank. NYC Diesel X Flo.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 15, 2013)

stunting those poor things so hard that they shed all their leaves is certainly one way to cut down on trimming time.


----------



## aknight3 (Apr 15, 2013)

lol sunni, shamless self promotion, i really love it, your officially awesome. hahaha


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 15, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> no, I made up a name for the new strain I made. Which is the SEEDS in the dank. NYC Diesel X Flo.


obvious lie is obvious.

you mixed them all up in the rice and no longer knew which was which. you even went through them when they were one inch tall and said "uh, that's like, an indica. and, uh, that one is, uhhhhh, like, uhhhhh an indica too. and that one, uhhhh, is, uhhh, like a sativa".

you have no idea what the genetics are, and no one would care if you did.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 15, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> obvious lie is obvious.
> 
> you mixed them all up in the rice and no longer knew which was which. you even went through them when they were one inch tall and said "uh, that's like, an indica. and, uh, that one is, uhhhhh, like, uhhhhh an indica too. and that one, uhhhh, is, uhhh, like a sativa".
> 
> you have no idea what the genetics are, and no one would care if you did.


hahahaha! how could I have forgotten that one, lol. thanks for reminding me. dude was calling indica/sativa when only had barely one leaf sprouting on his plants and cotyledons was bigger than the leaves lol just like a boss lmao


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 15, 2013)

i believe the word charlatan comes ot mind all of a sudden .. .how despicable

and on his youtube channel in a video commentary or video, cant really remember but he claims he trying to give them away . . .i feel bad for Colorado


----------



## aknight3 (Apr 15, 2013)

its called shilling. its pretty bad in this particular case. just like when he couldnt keep his plants green he was doing it on purpose for 'alkaloid content stressing'...that one video comes to mind. uhh uh uhh uh uhh uh uhh uh uhhh uhh uhh uh..oh the lulz....


----------



## Ganja.Farmer (Apr 15, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> its called shilling. its pretty bad in this particular case. just like when he couldnt keep his plants green he was doing it on purpose for 'alkaloid content stressing'...that one video comes to mind. uhh uh uhh uh uhh uh uhh uh uhhh uhh uhh uh..oh the lulz....


He's not a shill. If he was a shill he would be trying convince us a particular product is worth buying while secretly working for the company that makes and/or sells it. He's just a dumbass that lies and forgets his lies and has trouble keeping up with everything.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 15, 2013)

Ganja.Farmer said:


> He's not a shill. If he was a shill he would be trying convince us a particular product is worth buying while secretly working for the company sells it. He's just a dumbass that lies and forgets his lies and has trouble keeping up with everything.


this simple comment earned you three more green bars


----------



## aknight3 (Apr 15, 2013)

Ganja.Farmer said:


> He's not a shill. If he was a shill he would be trying convince us a particular product is worth buying while secretly working for the company that makes and/or sells it. He's just a dumbass that lies and forgets his lies and has trouble keeping up with everything.


but thats the thing, he wants to make money with his finshaggy mantra therefore trying to convince RIU of his particular product is worth buying while secretly he knows its a shitty product that he makes and/or sells. he is a dumbass though, i can agree with you there


----------



## Ganja.Farmer (Apr 15, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> but thats the thing, he wants to make money with his finshaggy mantra therefore trying to convince RIU of his particular product is worth buying while secretly he knows its a shitty product that he makes and/or sells. he is a dumbass though, i can agree with you there




shill - also called a plant or a stooge*,* is a person who publicly helps a person or organization without disclosing he has a close relationship with the person or organization


charlatan - is a person practicing quakery or some similar confidence trick in order to obtain money, fame or other advantages via some form of pretense or deception 


If he were a shill he would be trying to sell a product for someone else, but he's trying to lie and deceive people in order to gain money and fame.

He's trying to be a charlatan but is failing badly.


----------



## heckler73 (Apr 15, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> And GROW UPDATE *AROUND MIDNIGHT*


Wow, just like your cerebral development,
you're late as usual.

It's 2:20am as I write this... Taking a break from deciphering equations I go look to see if there's an update.
All I find is some short vid posted 10 hours ago which can be summed up in three words;
_mumble camera shake
_
Maybe you should name whatever your next plant is after that. 
*Shortbus mumble camera shakey shake** 'n no bake Haze*...

And while we're on the topic, how about getting something to reference your plants against in between your chemically-induced, Parkinsonian moments... 
like a Bic lighter (steal one from your sister),
or maybe your mom's Black&Decker Pecker Wrecker... something to gauge the growth.


----------



## BustinScales510 (Apr 15, 2013)

I was at a party and someone busted out a promo sack of Finn's weed. We twisted up a big fat pinner and passed it around. 

Everyone that hit it has tuberculosis now


----------



## heckler73 (Apr 15, 2013)

BustinScales510 said:


> I was at a party and someone busted out a *promo sack *of Finn's weed. We twisted up a big fat pinner and passed it around.


Hey, I got one of those, too!


And I rolled a Bigger, Fatter Pinner


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Apr 15, 2013)

you're group velocity is wrong^^


----------



## kindnug (Apr 15, 2013)

How much you pay for that bowlpack?
I put that much in one bong rip...


----------



## Totoe (Apr 15, 2013)

heckler73 said:


> Hey, I got one of those, too!
> View attachment 2616831
> 
> And I rolled a Bigger, Fatter Pinner
> View attachment 2616837


remember to put it out after a couple hits, dank dank like that is one hitter.


----------



## Ganja.Farmer (Apr 15, 2013)

Wait a minute....fucking finshaggy misspelled his own name in the thread title? f'n moron.


----------



## chewberto (Apr 15, 2013)

The Hippy beater name is soooo original! Not even close to the strain "hippy killer"

For those interested in Nycd/flo! that is one of the flavors wax I have! And coming From someone who actually has those genetics! It's pretty tasty stuff! 

Thinbaggys genetics are dank/dank! Lets not get it twisted!


----------



## Totoe (Apr 15, 2013)

Heckler, what kind of stress techniques did you do to produce such a copious yield?


----------



## heckler73 (Apr 15, 2013)

stoned cockatoo said:


> you're group velocity is wrong^^


TROLL! KNOW ITZ KNOT!
&#969;=2&#960;f (angular freq), k=2&#960;/&#955; (wave#)
&#969;/k=&#955;f=V[SUB]p or [/SUB]&#969;=kVp 
d&#969;/dk = Vp + k*dVp/dk
E=hf , or f=E/h, so Vp=&#955;f=&#955;E/h=E/p since DeBroglie says &#955;=h/p 
E[SUP]2[/SUP]= (pc)[SUP]2[/SUP]+(mc[SUP]2[/SUP])[SUP]2[/SUP] , so V[SUB]p[/SUB]=c(1+(mc/&#295;k)[SUP]2[/SUP])[SUP]1/2[/SUP] ,where p=&#295;k
if V[SUB]g[/SUB]=d&#969;/dk, then you'll find c[SUP]2[/SUP]/V[SUB]p[/SUB] as the result... which is kind of beautiful in its final simplicity.
Are you telling me that's wrong?



Totoe said:


> remember to put it out after a couple hits, dank dank like that is one hitter.


I gave it to my cat. And then put her in a box. Is she alive or dead?



kindnug said:


> How much you pay for that bowlpack?
> I put that much in one bong rip...


It was a FREE promo pack. Although, I heard Raggy was trying to peddle them as nickel-bags to people high on codeine.



Totoe said:


> Heckler, what kind of stress techniques did you do to produce such a copious yield?


Thorium and Bragg Diffraction with X-rays...and ionized Ostrich Milk, the secret of Master Jamaican growers.


----------



## Totoe (Apr 15, 2013)

The cat is both alive and dead at the same time until you open the box. Unlike Finny's plants which are just plain dead. I like your stress techniques, I have been thinking about using some radioactive material myself to give me bud more energy.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 15, 2013)

Ganja.Farmer said:


> He's not a shill. If he was a shill he would be trying convince us a particular product is worth buying while secretly working for the company that makes and/or sells it. He's just a dumbass that lies and forgets his lies and has trouble keeping up with everything.


his product and his company is himself and his life . .. no, shill is 100% correct in this case

remember folks, fin shiggy is a google paycheck recipient its all for money and fame of being a failure at things


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 15, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> his product and his company is himself and his life . .. no, shill is 100% correct in this case
> 
> remember folks, fin shiggy is a google paycheck recipient its all for money and fame of being a failure at things


Yeah, but he is barely making any money. I could prob make more money off of youtube. Just don't feel like attaching my face to my plants on youtube.


----------



## kelly4 (Apr 15, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Just don't feel like attaching my face to my plants on youtube.


Finshaggy doesn't care. Even if he got raided with an illegal grow, they would only confiscate the equivalent of a quarter bag. LOL!


----------



## Figong (Apr 15, 2013)

kelly4 said:


> Finshaggy doesn't care. Even if he got raided with an illegal grow, they would only confiscate the equivalent of a quarter bag. LOL!


Is there a punishable offense for under 2 grams in Colorado? If not, non-issue.


----------



## CannabisCorps (Apr 15, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Got like 10 Hippy Beater seeds. So right after this grow there is about to another grow right away  No delay.





Finshaggy said:


> no, I made up a name for the new strain I made. Which is the SEEDS in the dank. NYC Diesel X Flo.


1. good, please oh please put em in rice, if you can afford it or steal it.
2. Liar. you said they were nycd OR flo, and gave no reason for why you thought your reggie bagseed could somehow be high end strains... remember your highly awesome sativa/indica identification?


----------



## Ganja.Farmer (Apr 15, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> his product and his company is himself and his life . .. no, shill is 100% correct in this case
> 
> remember folks, fin shiggy is a google paycheck recipient its all for money and fame of being a failure at things



A shill works for another company selling their product. If it's his company, his product, his life, whatever, then by definition he cannot be a shill.


----------



## chewberto (Apr 15, 2013)

kelly4 said:


> Finshaggy doesn't care. Even if he got raided with an illegal grow, they would only confiscate the equivalent of a quarter bag. LOL!


Then he would flee the state like a bitch for a misdemeanor! Like Texas!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 15, 2013)

Does anyone else suspect that figgy has died due to his chemically altered weed?


----------



## CannabisCorps (Apr 15, 2013)

heckler73 said:


> TROLL! KNOW ITZ KNOT!
> &#969;=2&#960;f (angular freq), k=2&#960;/&#955; (wave#)
> &#969;/k=&#955;f=V[SUB]p or [/SUB]&#969;=kVp
> d&#969;/dk = Vp + k*dVp/dk
> ...


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 15, 2013)

Anyone else watching TV?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 15, 2013)

OMG hes alive!


----------



## chewberto (Apr 15, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Anyone else watching TV?


You need a TV break! If you didn't spend all day watching weeds you might be able to actually grow some!


----------



## joe macclennan (Apr 15, 2013)

*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to chewberto again.





*........................................


----------



## aknight3 (Apr 15, 2013)

yea i am watching tv, but im not giving any truth to it...if you really want to know what happened today in boston, the TV IS NOT the place to find out, i promise...







RIP 8yr old little boy killed for a totally not good enough reason...sad, be lucky for your life fimspim cause someone that I FEEL deserves life much more than you died today.


----------



## CannabisCorps (Apr 15, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Anyone else watching TV?


whos are you watching?


----------



## chewberto (Apr 15, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> whos are you watching?


He is watching it at Walmart, in the electronics section! He had to steal some supplies and figured he would catch a few minutes of the tube while he was there!


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Apr 15, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> RIP 8yr old little boy killed for a totally not good enough reason...sad, be lucky for your life fimspim cause someone that I FEEL deserves life much more than you died today.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 15, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Anyone else watching TV?


nice your new roomates have cable


----------



## aknight3 (Apr 15, 2013)

stoned cockatoo said:


>


Lol, at least we are lucky enough to be able to smile and laugh at ourselves or others actions.... everyone should give your son or daughter or family in general a little extra time tonight, make them smile, because somewhere there is someone that doesnt have that chance, dont take it for granted.


----------



## Air (Apr 15, 2013)

Am I wasting energy thinking that he may someday actually post some pics of his grow, or is this a worthless cause? Actually I'm pretty sure I know the answer already lol


----------



## aknight3 (Apr 16, 2013)

yea dont count on it, IMO its to embaressing at this point.


----------



## kindnug (Apr 16, 2013)

Some pics of those plants that yield 4g dry.
Twist a wet trimmed bud, that will yield a whole joint when its dry.
The pic/videos give me a good laugh though!


----------



## Figong (Apr 16, 2013)

Air said:


> Am I wasting energy thinking that he may someday actually post some pics of his grow, or is this a worthless cause? Actually I'm pretty sure I know the answer already lol


If you have any doubts, I can give you a list of about 50 books that will allow you to compare what you see vs those who know how to grow.. or alternatively, just wait for more pictures to laugh your ass off.


----------



## demonhaze (Apr 16, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> If you check the comments on the video, figgy says that the kid is him. (It is almost a 2yr old video)
> 
> No wonder he has issues.


OK i have been away from this thread for awhile... Because well I have killed enough brain cells reading his idiotic dribble. But last night I was in insomnia mode and wanted to laugh so I read through what I missed. So I get to this gem and I'm not calling anybody here a liar but is that really true? I must know in order to respond appropriately...


----------



## Figong (Apr 16, 2013)

demonhaze said:


> OK i have been away from this thread for awhile... Because well I have killed enough brain cells reading his idiotic dribble. But last night I was in insomnia mode and wanted to laugh so I read through what I missed. So I get to this gem and I'm not calling anybody here a liar but is that really true? I must know in order to respond appropriately...


Good question, anything of his I treat as a 99% failed standup comedy act - where the only true comedy is the irony of the names he puts to things.. example: "a *living* plant"


----------



## Stomper420 (Apr 16, 2013)

Will you be my friend Shag?


----------



## Springs smoker (Apr 16, 2013)

Were are the pics? How does these get so many posts, yet some people get no help at all. Crazy.


----------



## demonhaze (Apr 16, 2013)

Well first of all, if said video did have his mother grabbing his dick it explains a lot. With that said it is very easy to hate you faggy, from your belligerent disrespect of sunni and other awesome people here to completely ignoring people that legitly tried to help you. I don't know if I hate you anymore though if that really was you and your mom. I hate her now, see there are many women who are whores but hardly any would do shit like that in front of children. Now I am by no means perfect, in fact I'm really fucked up thanks in most part to my alcoholic father and other fucked up shit, but my grandmother and my mother are what kept me sane and why I'm not a murderous sociopath or dead. With that said your mother will have a special place in hell. Mother is the name whispered by most children for comfort and stability. I feel bad for you and your sister, this isn't a burn I really mean that. I'd still fuck your sister at the drop of a hat though lol


----------



## chewberto (Apr 16, 2013)

demonhaze said:


> OK i have been away from this thread for awhile... Because well I have killed enough brain cells reading his idiotic dribble. But last night I was in insomnia mode and wanted to laugh so I read through what I missed. So I get to this gem and I'm not calling anybody here a liar but is that really true? I must know in order to respond appropriately...


Is it true? You decide!


----------



## polyarcturus (Apr 16, 2013)

Air said:


> Am I wasting energy thinking that he may someday actually post some pics of his grow, or is this a worthless cause? Actually I'm pretty sure I know the answer already lol


"air", ws what was in your head when you posted this question.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 16, 2013)

chewberto said:


> is it true? You decide! View attachment 2618721


i tried to rep ya, but i gotta spread it.

I think i'll spread it all over femspermy and mama femspermy.


----------



## demonhaze (Apr 16, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Is it true? You decide! View attachment 2618721


well that's literally sickening


----------



## chewberto (Apr 16, 2013)

I have an actual spread shot of her, but i think its against the rules to share!


----------



## chewberto (Apr 16, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i tried to rep ya, but i gotta spread it.
> 
> I think i'll spread it all over femspermy and mama femspermy.


I dont do it for the rep! its just for the cause! bwahahaha


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 16, 2013)

chewberto said:


> I have an actual spread shot of her, but i think its against the rules to share!


i don't think there are any rules in the failspammy thread, besides failspammy not being allowed to spam his own thread.


----------



## Figong (Apr 16, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Is it true? You decide! View attachment 2618721


True, without question. More photos will be coming to light very soon, as well.


----------



## chewberto (Apr 16, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i don't think there are any rules in the failspammy thread, besides failspammy not being allowed to spam his own thread.


Cumming right up!


----------



## sunni (Apr 16, 2013)

No you cannot post that.


----------



## chewberto (Apr 16, 2013)

sunni said:


> No you cannot post that.


hmmmmm.... blur out the beav and nips?


----------



## sunni (Apr 16, 2013)

chewberto said:


> hmmmmm.... blur out the beav and nips?


no nudity so black it out bro


----------



## chewberto (Apr 16, 2013)

Here is a few classy ones!


----------



## polyarcturus (Apr 16, 2013)

chewberto said:


> I have an actual spread shot of her, but i think its against the rules to share!


link it to me ill do it, its worth a 3 day ban


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 16, 2013)

^ EW

Someone call child services.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 16, 2013)

polyarcturus said:


> take a joke weirdo.
> 
> edit: you really think i care about whats going on in this thread, i only ever stop through to get a good laugh and rile shit up.


Wtf are you tearing into me for?


----------



## polyarcturus (Apr 16, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Wtf are you tearing into me for?


aye im high. lol im a delete that i get your reference now, pointing above my post. right. setting bowel down lmao. sorry


----------



## Figong (Apr 16, 2013)

polyarcturus said:


> aye im high. lol im a delete that i get your reference now, pointing above my post. right. setting bowel down lmao. sorry


I wont ask why you have bowel in your hand.. (had to) hahaha


----------



## aknight3 (Apr 16, 2013)

lol...i slept for to god damn long...


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 16, 2013)

Just to make it clear to myself, he only makes money on YouTube right this is not benefiting him going out 92 pages of bullshit


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 16, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Just to make it clear to myself, he only makes money on YouTube right this is not benefiting him going out 92 pages of bullshit


From my understanding, he only gets paid for clicks on his videos and clicks on the links posted on his videos.

If he was a smart guy, he would post more videos for us to watch.


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 16, 2013)

I really like your revamp of the cfl thread in your signature It just got my foot traffic


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 16, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> I really like your revamp of the cfl thread in your signature It just got my foot traffic


Lol, did it have anything to do with the nice quote I got a few days ago?


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 16, 2013)

Hahha no just the if you love me part, that was a good quote tho still seemed he didn't know a labia from his asshole


----------



## heckler73 (Apr 16, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> From my understanding, he only gets paid for clicks on his videos and clicks on the links posted on his videos.
> 
> *If he was a smart guy,* he would post more videos for us to watch.


That's the problem right there.


----------



## shawn705 (Apr 16, 2013)

polyarcturus said:


> aye im high. lol im a delete that i get your reference now, pointing above my post. right.* setting bowel down lmao. sorry[*/QUOTE]
> sumones having a fun night fist pumping  lmao


----------



## CannabisCorps (Apr 16, 2013)

shawn705 said:


> polyarcturus said:
> 
> 
> > aye im high. lol im a delete that i get your reference now, pointing above my post. right.* setting bowel down lmao. sorry[*/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## chewberto (Apr 16, 2013)

polyarcturus said:


> link it to me ill do it, its worth a 3 day ban


I posted it already, Sunni didn't let it ride very long! I don't know how to link ?


----------



## sunni (Apr 16, 2013)

dont you dare post that photo


----------



## kelly4 (Apr 16, 2013)

Don't listen to her...it's for the cause. LOL!


----------



## chewberto (Apr 16, 2013)

It is for the cause Sunni!


----------



## kelly4 (Apr 16, 2013)

Sunni, what if he starts a club and then only people who want to see it, will see it?


----------



## sunni (Apr 16, 2013)

no nudity, end of discussion you;ve been forewarned.


----------



## chewberto (Apr 16, 2013)

sunni said:


> no nudity, end of discussion you;ve been forewarned.


She is practically a feral animal, so its cool!


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 16, 2013)

But, but, but the people need to see... Why not just blurr the effected areas or put fins face on them?


----------



## Figong (Apr 16, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> But, but, but the people need to see... Why not just blurr the effected areas or *put fins face on them*?


Which brings up a good point re: what's in bold - he does look like a vagina.


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 16, 2013)

Figong said:


> Which brings up a good point re: what's in bold - he does look like a vagina.


We could use some of his dick pics for the nipples too.. At the end of the day it's what they both want face on the crotch babby carrots on her nips


----------



## demonhaze (Apr 16, 2013)

So has numb nuts harvested his whole 3 grams yet?


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 16, 2013)

Only 4 days to the rally


----------



## demonhaze (Apr 16, 2013)

I laugh at faggy having the title marijuana expert, let alone title of expert at anything besides failing.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 16, 2013)

chewberto said:


> I posted it already, Sunni didn't let it ride very long! I don't know how to link ?


posted what?


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 16, 2013)

Forgot o post a video last night. [video=youtube;iKt0upVFDH8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKt0upVFDH8[/video]


----------



## kindnug (Apr 16, 2013)

Those are some weak+puny little stalks...
Maybe you'll get a quarter off each, if your lucky.


----------



## Figong (Apr 16, 2013)

kindnug said:


> Those are some weak+puny little stalks...
> Maybe you'll get a quarter off each, if your lucky.


oz or gram?


----------



## CannabisCorps (Apr 16, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Only 4 days to the rally


you saving up your lice? or will you try to bathe before then?


----------



## CannabisCorps (Apr 16, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Forgot o post a video last night. [video=youtube;iKt0upVFDH8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKt0upVFDH8[/video]


hahhahaha about a month left!! are you fucking kidding me, this is literally gonna be a six month crop!! good shitting shiva if you could fathom how much tree ive dealt with in that time!!! you FAIL!!! Guiness might accept you for a record small yield, then you could make a video of that maybe?


----------



## CannabisCorps (Apr 16, 2013)

Figong said:


> oz or gram?


spermy regularly mixes up elbows with grams, so you own judgement is probably best


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 16, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> hahhahaha about a month left!! are you fucking kidding me, this is literally gonna be a six month crop!!


Maybe if you had any form of mental capacity, you would remember that half the plants I have left just got here like a month and a half ago. Nice attempt at trolling though.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 16, 2013)

CannabisCorps said:


> spermy regularly mixes up elbows with grams, so you own judgement is probably best


Says the guy confusing months for semesters


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 16, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Only 4 days to the rally


just for the record, you might want to on the lookout for people wanting to randomly punch you.

my bro in law who lives in denver is going to be attending, and he caught wind of you and literally wants to "grill you", which i assume is some kind of lingo for punching you in the mouth.

so heads up on that.


----------



## CannabisCorps (Apr 16, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Maybe if you had any form of mental capacity, you would remember that half the plants I have left just got here like a month and a half ago. Nice attempt at trolling though.


no you need to stop mumbling. and i dont watch many of your vids anymore so....


----------



## chewberto (Apr 16, 2013)

I will be there! But you can bet I will stay far from the cloud of aids smoke he produces, from his carcinogenic 2 gram harvest!


----------



## chewberto (Apr 16, 2013)

I think he has me on ignore! He doesn't really interact much anymore!


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 16, 2013)

spammy has been pretty quiet here since it came to light that his mom gropes his dick.

i bet he has found some other greener pasture where people don't realize what a blithering fucktard he is.


----------



## polyarcturus (Apr 17, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> just for the record, you might want to on the lookout for people wanting to randomly punch you.
> 
> my bro in law who lives in denver is going to be attending, and he caught wind of you and literally wants to "grill you", which i assume is some kind of lingo for punching you in the mouth.
> 
> so heads up on that.


ive already warned him well....

also... tell your cousin to get one in for me!


----------



## polyarcturus (Apr 17, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> spammy has been pretty quiet here since it came to light that his mom gropes his dick.
> 
> i bet he has found some other greener pasture where people don't realize what a blithering fucktard he is.


i think he has finally been defeated, and you have proved that not only ignoring a troll will eliminate them, but so will crushing their soul as if it was in a stone mortar.


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Apr 17, 2013)

finshaggy will not be defeated. if you put you're ear up against the speaker and watch the video you can just hear him say he has 10 hippy beater seed up next


----------



## kindnug (Apr 17, 2013)

When you waste that much energy on such a weak yield...Yeah, he was defeated when he fell out on his head during birth.


----------



## demonhaze (Apr 17, 2013)

Those plants literally look like abused auto flowers that won't yield shit when stressed. Hell my 1 photo that heat nearly killed outside last year yielded 4x that fucking amount. Faggy your a fucking disgrace, I hope nobody actually follows you and thinks you know what your doing smfh


----------



## Figong (Apr 17, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> just for the record, you might want to on the lookout for people wanting to randomly punch you.
> 
> my bro in law who lives in denver is going to be attending, and he caught wind of you and literally wants to "grill you", which i assume is some kind of lingo for punching you in the mouth.
> 
> so heads up on that.


If that happens, will wire $ via paypal.. and will double what I am thinking if it makes live cup footage that is released to the world.


----------



## chewberto (Apr 17, 2013)

Figong said:


> If that happens, will wire $ via paypal.. and will double what I am thinking if it makes live cup footage that is released to the world.


Wait! How much we talking? I'm always attracted to a sweet deal!


----------



## chewberto (Apr 17, 2013)

How vulnerable he will be, considering how "famous" his face is! All the phantom RIU members stalking him! Lol wonder what kind of fun we can have with this!


----------



## woody333333 (Apr 17, 2013)

chewberto said:


> How vulnerable he will be, considering how "famous" his face is! All the phantom RIU members stalking him! Lol wonder what kind of fun we can have with this!


fukn right............it could come from anywhere


----------



## Figong (Apr 17, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Wait! How much we talking? I'm always attracted to a sweet deal!


hahahaha.. if I were to put up an offer like that, he better have many many many plants producing 2g of dank dank to pay for his security detail, or it'd be like a clown at a circus taking a beating profusely.


----------



## Figong (Apr 17, 2013)

chewberto said:


> How vulnerable he will be, considering how "famous" his face is! All the phantom RIU members stalking him! Lol wonder what kind of fun we can have with this!


Would laugh if one of the judges knocked him out.


----------



## chewberto (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm almost certain he will be there trying to peddle his stupid ass t-shirts! Wearing that same old rangers hat, reminiscing about Texas and how awesome it is while imposing on us good folks of colorado. I wonder If his real life conversations are as uncomfortable to watch as his 30 second videos that end abruptly and have that sweet teenage subject matter! Faggy is stuck in his high school past, like 2 years ago past! Lol "some people got no reason to live"


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 17, 2013)

Today's video [video=youtube;aa4mOXlMO6g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aa4mOXlMO6g[/video]


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 17, 2013)

chewberto said:


> I'm almost certain he will be there trying to peddle his stupid ass t-shirts! Wearing that same old rangers hat, reminiscing about Texas and how awesome it is while imposing on us good folks of colorado.


You mea handing out free shirts, and if you paid attention, I haven't had a Ranger's hat on in my videos for a while


----------



## kelly4 (Apr 17, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Today's video [video=youtube;aa4mOXlMO6g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aa4mOXlMO6g[/video]


8 days until the cup? How long have you been sleeping on the couch for?


----------



## woody333333 (Apr 17, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Today's video [video=youtube;aa4mOXlMO6g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aa4mOXlMO6g[/video]


sounds like u want a bunch of little kids to show up


----------



## heckler73 (Apr 17, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> sounds like u want a bunch of little kids to show up


Jail bait?
[video=youtube;shGVuDt_B74]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=shGVuDt_B74[/video]


----------



## woody333333 (Apr 17, 2013)

half that video was about how theres gonna be lots of people there maybe a few kids will get in trouble everybodys gonna have weed .......then he shows his............just fuckn gross


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 17, 2013)

kelly4 said:


> 8 days until the cup? How long have you been sleeping on the couch for?


 That's not a new video, just today's video.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 17, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> sounds like u want a bunch of little kids to show up


Or expect more people under 21 than people who are over 21 to be looking for 4/20 info via YouTube. I'm just letting everyone know everything they might need to know.


----------



## dangledo (Apr 17, 2013)

nope, you are just a narcissist.


----------



## KushXOJ (Apr 17, 2013)

New update ......... same outfit


----------



## CannabisCorps (Apr 17, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> sounds like u want a bunch of little kids to show up


if they were walking age they are far too old for spermy. those poor sprouts were days old when he began molesting them


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 17, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> New update ......... same outfit


Not new. Read the post, it just says "today's video" it's like a week old, it's just the video I am posting today.


----------



## demonhaze (Apr 17, 2013)

heckler73 said:


> Jail bait?
> [video=youtube;shGVuDt_B74]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=shGVuDt_B74[/video]


That's not jailbait to faggy. That would be a jackpot as Herbert the pervert from family guy would say.


----------



## demonhaze (Apr 17, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Or expect more people under 21 than people who are over 21 to be looking for 4/20 info via YouTube. I'm just letting everyone know everything they might need to know.


So what's your hooking line going to be? "Watch how I rape these poor plants for 6 months and still manage to get 3 grams, it's so easy a retard like me can even do it"


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 17, 2013)

demonhaze said:


> So what's your hooking line going to be?


Hooking line? Is this a song?


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 17, 2013)

Or are we fishing? Or are you offering me sex for money?


----------



## CannabisCorps (Apr 17, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Hooking line? Is this a song?


no, its when your family holds hands


----------



## demonhaze (Apr 17, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Hooking line? Is this a song?


No hooking line as in line of bullshit you spew to get people to look at your dumb fucking videos and make your Google pennies. I really do hope somebody here sees you and beats sense into you, or puts you in a coma. Both would be fine.


----------



## DrKingGreen (Apr 17, 2013)

Your videos still blow bro. Stop encouraging underage kids to smoke pot. It's legal for adults now in Colorado, and dildos like you still can't give it a fucking break. Also, I just harvested my first 3 plants ever, and if they would have been placed in the room with that little thumbnail plant you have going, I could imagine them hopping out of their pots, hunkering over, and just taking the most massive dump all over it. I mean truly massive. The most monumental, behemothic, soused, putrid, mephitic, dankdank dump in the history of the world. I'm not joking, I'm seriously talking #1 on the epic dump list.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 18, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Or are we fishing? Or are you offering me sex for money?


asks the guy who watches his mother motor boat a friend then come over for a up close and personal hand job . . . . . ..time to stop . . man . . . . you have thoroughly shown us all you are not ready for real attention . . . . .stay online, the real world its incest/molestation on youtube its comedy


----------



## aknight3 (Apr 18, 2013)

demonhaze said:


> No hooking line as in line of bullshit you spew to get people to look at your dumb fucking videos and make your Google pennies. I really do hope somebody here sees you and beats sense into you, or puts you in a coma. Both would be fine.


whille I understand your frustration demonhaze, please dont wish anyone will be hurt or anything like that, i know its easy to get upset but some things are better left unsaid.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 18, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> whille I understand your frustration demonhaze, please dont wish anyone will be hurt or anything like that, i know its easy to get upset but some things are better left unsaid.


i'm gonna let spammy wonder whether or not i'm joking about my bro in law until after the festivities.


----------



## aknight3 (Apr 18, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm gonna let spammy wonder whether or not i'm joking about my bro in law until after the festivities.


lol, well its one thing to say what you said, although i dont agree or consent to it, u didnt actually say hey im coming to hurt you so therefore it doesnt bother me, but to say you hopesomeone gets hurt or jumped is plain mean, no matter the content he posts, remember guys, he is only a kid, while he may be an adult by law, that doesnt make him one in principle. i think we all need to be more aware of the fact that this is a very young, immature person, hence why we cant stand it so much, but at the same time, we shouldnt go to crazy cause like i said he is a child, thats what children do, they make up silly stories and play. i dont see a huge difference here...do you??


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Apr 18, 2013)

finshaggy did you blow up texas?


----------



## demonhaze (Apr 18, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> whille I understand your frustration demonhaze, please dont wish anyone will be hurt or anything like that, i know its easy to get upset but some things are better left unsaid.


While I understand what your saying I'll counter with 1. I'd fuck him up myself if given the chance. 2. He takes a beautiful hobby making true medicine some have spent their life perfecting and trying to make legal and even sacrificing everything for, and converts it to exploitation for Google pennies and spitting in the face of all those people with his shitty grows. Never tries to improve he just tried to prove he is right and when he can't or he gets caught in a lie he just b simply changes his story. 3. Around here family is family, nobody should ever post pics to simply make money. Fucking pathetic, I'll tell you this and call me what you will but if buck spooged all over pics of my sis and posted them on the internet, it would be bad if I ever saw him. But faggy is just a little bitch. 3. Its faggy, who doesn't wanna punch him in the mouth? I mean really he disrespected some of the coolest people here smfh


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Apr 18, 2013)

demonhaze said:


> While I understand what your saying I'll counter with 1. I'd fuck him up myself if given the chance. 2. He takes a beautiful hobby making true medicine some have spent their life perfecting and trying to make legal and even sacrificing everything for, and converts it to exploitation for Google pennies and spitting in the face of all those people with his shitty grows. Never tries to improve he just tried to prove he is right and when he can't or he gets caught in a lie he just b simply changes his story. *3.* Around here family is family, nobody should ever post pics to simply make money. Fucking pathetic, I'll tell you this and call me what you will but if buck spooged all over pics of my sis and posted them on the internet, it would be bad if I ever saw him. But faggy is just a little bitch. *3.* Its faggy, who doesn't wanna punch him in the mouth? I mean really he disrespected some of the coolest people here smfh


----------



## demonhaze (Apr 18, 2013)

stoned cockatoo said:


>


awesome reply.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 18, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> thats what children do, they make up silly stories and play. i dont see a huge difference here...do you??


You don't see a huge difference? The difference is I'm not the one making up stories, YOU GUYS make up stories about me all day. And I don't play, I post real shit, YOU GUYS play (troll). It's funny that this is how you decided to word it


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 18, 2013)

funny cause its true

you lie about what you do know and what you dont

recent lie, is your strain lineage claim, in a long list of lies that make up your life

like going to oregon , success at growing

as soon as you figured out you can get paid for posting on the internet it was all over, and you sold yourself out

to bad you dont see it the way everyone else does, a young child playing games on himself, and any gullible people who are to naive to realize you are helping you set yourself up for failure


----------



## Medical Grade (Apr 18, 2013)

I have not been able to keep up with the thread: Tldr. 
Can some one give us the quick back story/history on finshaggy and why so many people want physical contact with him?


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Apr 18, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I don't play, I post real shit


Yeah, real stupid shit most of the time. 

Can't believe you still think everyone else is the cunt here. Do you never have any moments when you lie down and think "fuck, maybe its me?"

I genuinely like the way you take criticism so well but you have to start being a lot more humble. Honestly start working on your character a bit more and you will see how different your world becomes.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Apr 18, 2013)

Medical Grade said:


> I have not been able to keep up with the thread: Tldr.
> Can some one give us the quick back story/history on finshaggy and why so many people want physical contact with him?


Ask buck......


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 18, 2013)

I've been slacking on the midnight videos, this is the second day in a row the videos coming in the middle of the day... Here's today's video: [video=youtube;KU4X3ibjSDo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KU4X3ibjSDo[/video]


----------



## kelly4 (Apr 18, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> funny cause its true
> 
> you lie about what you do know and what you dont
> 
> ...


Maybe the next time Fin harvests some seeds that he meant to grow and totally on purpose, he'll name them "Lie Resentment". How does vaping up a nug of that sound?


----------



## kelly4 (Apr 18, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I've been slacking on the midnight videos, this is the second day in a row the videos coming in the middle of the day... Here's today's video: [video=youtube;KU4X3ibjSDo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KU4X3ibjSDo[/video]


I didn't watch it...does it say 'only 6 more days till the cup'?


----------



## kindnug (Apr 18, 2013)

His hair is a greaseball...Take a fucken shower bum


----------



## kelly4 (Apr 18, 2013)

kindnug said:


> His hair is a greaseball...Take a fucken shower bum


You should see the pictures of his homemade hash with hair...


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 18, 2013)

kelly4 said:


> Maybe the next time Fin harvests some seeds that he meant to grow and totally on purpose, he'll name them "Lie Resentment". How does vaping up a nug of that sound?


 and black face wins the award for most useless expression..... runner up fin shaggy

and a simple, proof read you heathen would suffice, to bad tact don't go hand in hand with regurgitation of spelling bee rhetoric


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 18, 2013)

kindnug said:


> His hair is a greaseball...Take a fucken shower bum


That hair looks like that because I literally JUST got out of the shower. It's wet


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 18, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> That hair looks like that because I literally JUST got out of the shower. It's wet


Why did you put a hat on after a shower?


----------



## aknight3 (Apr 18, 2013)

demonhaze said:


> While I understand what your saying I'll counter with 1. I'd fuck him up myself if given the chance. 2. He takes a beautiful hobby making true medicine some have spent their life perfecting and trying to make legal and even sacrificing everything for, and converts it to exploitation for Google pennies and spitting in the face of all those people with his shitty grows. Never tries to improve he just tried to prove he is right and when he can't or he gets caught in a lie he just b simply changes his story. 3. Around here family is family, nobody should ever post pics to simply make money. Fucking pathetic, I'll tell you this and call me what you will but if buck spooged all over pics of my sis and posted them on the internet, it would be bad if I ever saw him. But faggy is just a little bitch. 3. Its faggy, who doesn't wanna punch him in the mouth? I mean really he disrespected some of the coolest people here smfh


 i absolutley agree with you demon, he has made to some, our lifes work a joke a parody. it pisses me off to man..as a member of this site i personally think he should be removed and never aloud back under any circumstances other than a very sincere apology and promise to keep his youtube associations off of RIU. But as a moderator i think he has every and all the rights someone else should and would have on RIU, I think the community would treat him accordingly, thats the best thing about it here, like you said.. family is family, when we spot people like finspim we basically smell blood, everyone knows it except there will be more than one person saying it and everyone thinking it. honestly i dont know how he has willingly stuck around this long. but such is life, i feel we cant take privleges from members because lets face it, once you start doing that we might as well be a tyrannic-style run website, which, maybe some already think it is, but i ASSURE you this is one of the best places in the world IMO to state YOUR opinion, how YOU feel about it and what YOU want to do about it, without censorship, and rolly and potroast go through a GREAT deal to make sure every member has a voice and will not be censored or edited, unless they break the pre agreed rules of course. oh well, im rambling now, i def. see your point and repsect your opinion.




Finshaggy said:


> You don't see a huge difference? The difference is I'm not the one making up stories, YOU GUYS make up stories about me all day. And I don't play, I post real shit, YOU GUYS play (troll). It's funny that this is how you decided to word it




and now to fin. I worded it this way because this is exactly what it is.
sorry brother im not like you or anyone you know...I call's em as i see's em.


Now, im seriously like the only one sticking up for you, dont make me be disappointed in my decisions. play nice im going to the arcade


----------



## aknight3 (Apr 18, 2013)

stoned cockatoo said:


> finshaggy did you blow up texas?


*
You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to stoned cockatoo again.*


----------



## demonhaze (Apr 18, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> i absolutley agree with you demon, he has made to some, our lifes work a joke a parody. it pisses me off to man..as a member of this site i personally think he should be removed and never aloud back under any circumstances other than a very sincere apology and promise to keep his youtube associations off of RIU. But as a moderator i think he has every and all the rights someone else should and would have on RIU, I think the community would treat him accordingly, thats the best thing about it here, like you said.. family is family, when we spot people like finspim we basically smell blood, everyone knows it except there will be more than one person saying it and everyone thinking it. honestly i dont know how he has willingly stuck around this long. but such is life, i feel we cant take privleges from members because lets face it, once you start doing that we might as well be a tyrannic-style run website, which, maybe some already think it is, but i ASSURE you this is one of the best places in the world IMO to state YOUR opinion, how YOU feel about it and what YOU want to do about it, without censorship, and rolly and potroast go through a GREAT deal to make sure every member has a voice and will not be censored or edited, unless they break the pre agreed rules of course. oh well, im rambling now, i def. see your point and repsect your opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the rep knight and I'm glad you see my point of view at least a little. I'm fairly sure some here much like stoned cockatoo just thinks what I say is bullshit or me trying to be tough. I'm not a bully though, honestly I think a good ass whooping may actually help faggy. I respect most people here, I'm just a beginner grower here compared to at least 75% here but I try, and I try to learn and grow. Look at my other posts, I try to add valuable info when I can. I just can't stand people like faggy, use a site like this for personal gain and listen to nothing basically just pissing in the face of all who try to help and those that take growing seriously. Fuck that, and fuck him. Stoned cockatoo if I ruffled your feathers (lol) with what I said that's my bad, I'm no bully but some people only get the point with an ass whooping smh. Now ridicule me more if you like but at least you know where I stand


----------



## aknight3 (Apr 18, 2013)

i feel you for sure man, ignore negative people, beleive me, many people echo your exact opinion. i get messages about it. I agree your not a bully, your just stating your opinion and how you feel about it, I would do the same and anyone who didnt would surprise me.


----------



## Figong (Apr 18, 2013)

stoned cockatoo said:


> finshaggy did you blow up texas?


Would it surprise you? It's the new 'growing cannabis in napalm with a bit of perlite' experiment... HID temp + napalm fumes = what happened. Don't at all act surprised, I wouldn't be.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Apr 18, 2013)

demonhaze said:


> thanks for the rep knight and I'm glad you see my point of view at least a little. I'm fairly sure some here much like stoned cockatoo just thinks what I say is bullshit or me trying to be tough. I'm not a bully though, honestly I think a good ass whooping may actually help faggy. I respect most people here, I'm just a beginner grower here compared to at least 75% here but I try, and I try to learn and grow. Look at my other posts, I try to add valuable info when I can. I just can't stand people like faggy, use a site like this for personal gain and listen to nothing basically just pissing in the face of all who try to help and those that take growing seriously. Fuck that, and fuck him. Stoned cockatoo if I ruffled your feathers (lol) with what I said that's my bad, I'm no bully but some people only get the point with an ass whooping smh. Now ridicule me more if you like but at least you know where I stand


Finshaggy is too dumb to learn from an ass whooping. It would only strengthen his resolve.

Thats why he only fights guys in wheelchairs.


----------



## kelly4 (Apr 18, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> and black face wins the award for most useless expression runner fin shaggy
> 
> and a simple, proof read you heathen would suffice, to bad tact don't go hand in hand with regurgitation of spelling bee rhetoric


And once again, I have to ask...What in the hell are you trying to say?


----------



## demonhaze (Apr 18, 2013)

kelly4 said:


> And once again, I have to ask...What in the hell are you trying to say?


I thought this as well but then just figured it was an inside joke or something


----------



## kelly4 (Apr 18, 2013)

demonhaze said:


> I thought this as well but then just figured it was an inside joke or something


The more you read Samwell's posts, the better you get at deciphering them. Still, I don't get that one.


----------



## DrKingGreen (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm sure many of our mothers or father said, "Finish your food, a starving kid in Africa could be eating that!" Shinfagg's mom just bitched about the grease. "Don't wash that f'ing grease out your hair! Poor kids in Austin could be fryin eggs!" 

On second read, not so funny. Maybe I'm drunk... But your videos still suck, beeeeeeaaaaaacccchhh!


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Apr 18, 2013)

demonhaze said:


> thanks for the rep knight and I'm glad you see my point of view at least a little. I'm fairly sure some here much like stoned cockatoo just thinks what I say is bullshit or me trying to be tough. I'm not a bully though, honestly I think a good ass whooping may actually help faggy. I respect most people here, I'm just a beginner grower here compared to at least 75% here but I try, and I try to learn and grow. Look at my other posts, I try to add valuable info when I can. I just can't stand people like faggy, use a site like this for personal gain and listen to nothing basically just pissing in the face of all who try to help and those that take growing seriously. Fuck that, and fuck him. Stoned cockatoo if I ruffled your feathers (lol) with what I said that's my bad, I'm no bully but some people only get the point with an ass whooping smh. Now ridicule me more if you like but at least you know where I stand


hahah its cool man no ruffled feathers here.. I just couldn't help myself with the meme. I do however disagree with finshaggy deserving to be comatose. I personally think people shouldnt be getting so offended by his careless grow style, I do understand though as I did feel slightly frustrated upon the first views of this thread. now I just think it is hilarious... laugh over cry. It was the wind stress video that pushed me past the feeling of frustration and into the land of laughter it was just too funny. He has the right to do things the hard/ wrong way if he really wishes, no one should have their life threatened for doing things the way they want.. even if it is the worst possible way to do it


----------



## kindnug (Apr 19, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Why did you put a hat on after a shower?


You didn't know? The hat is super-glued to his head...


----------



## heckler73 (Apr 19, 2013)

This means something... and I'm not talking about mashed potato sculptures.


----------



## kelly4 (Apr 20, 2013)

Hey Fin, only 5 more days till the cup...


----------



## Figong (Apr 20, 2013)

kelly4 said:


> Hey Fin, only 5 more days till the cup...


Yes, yes.. just 5 days until the cup. Best explained with a song!

[video=youtube;JyX7dHmaRlA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JyX7dHmaRlA[/video]


----------



## Figong (Apr 20, 2013)

I found a video of Fin at a Texas Pinata factory too:

[youtube]yYnJB-jgkqg[/youtube]

Was originally posted by Beardo in another thread a while ago, reposted here for comedic value.


----------



## DrKingGreen (Apr 20, 2013)

Shinfaggy's gonna be out selling shitty t-shirts and grow tips and I have tons of lucky charm marshmallow treats and brownies... Wonder who gets more business? lol


----------



## DrKingGreen (Apr 20, 2013)

Then again, I guess you can't make edibles when you only get 4g's from each plant!


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 20, 2013)

So, who's the fucker who brought a gun to the rally? Was it one of you guys?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 20, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> So, who's the fucker who brought a gun to the rally? Was it one of you guys?


oooooh, he mad.

watch out, everyone, or he'll hit you with about 8 pounds of force. might take your earring out in the same fashion as a curious toddler.

be safe, everyone.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 20, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> oooooh, he mad.
> 
> watch out, everyone, or he'll hit you with about 8 pounds of force. might take your earring out in the same fashion as a curious toddler.
> 
> be safe, everyone.


So you admit to it, I'm showing this to Denver PD.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 20, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> So you admit to it, I'm showing this to Denver PD.


might as well, then they can take you back to texas and you can legalize it by just saying "appeal" over and over.

say, what's the statute of limitations of molesting a 14 year old drunk girl?


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 20, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> might as well, then they can take you back to texas and you can legalize it by just saying "appeal" over and over.


So you really admit to shooting people at the rally?


----------



## dangledo (Apr 21, 2013)

how many underage kids did you get high?


----------



## kelly4 (Apr 21, 2013)

I thought people wanted to punch Fin, not shoot him.


----------



## demonhaze (Apr 21, 2013)

kelly4 said:


> I thought people wanted to punch Fin, not shoot him.


as did I, must be an infuriated lurker around lol


----------



## kelly4 (Apr 21, 2013)

demonhaze said:


> as did I, must be an infuriated lurker around lol


He must have shared the dank dank with someone who smoked it and figured Fin was trying to poison them.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 21, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> So, who's the fucker who brought a gun to the rally? Was it one of you guys?





Finshaggy said:


> So you admit to it, I'm showing this to Denver PD.





Finshaggy said:


> So you really admit to shooting people at the rally?


Figgy is practicing to be the next boston bombing reporter.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 21, 2013)

um . . . .. .fins couch seat cushion has more personality, if fins not practicing hes in full force retard mode, where magical words of self incrimination appear behind and between letters

fin more than likely never made it to the show-no money-no roomates to much off of- to afraid to show

which is why there are no shakey hand movies of the event?

so whats up finny did you even go?


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 21, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> um . . . .. .fins couch seat cushion has more personality, if fins not practicing hes in full force retard mode, where magical words of self incrimination appear behind and between letters
> 
> fin more than likely never made it to the show-no money-no roomates to much off of- to afraid to show
> 
> ...


There are plenty of movies of the event. Go check my channel, or just search "Denver 4/20 FinShaggy" on YouTube.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 21, 2013)

my bad must have been the huge distance between you and the crowd being shot at that made me think you were not actually at teh 

event due to being broke and closet surfing


and when did plenty mean 3, is that some more momma finshiny advice on dating , or somthing


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 21, 2013)

I scanned over the videos he uploaded of the event. Most are like less than a minute long and retarded with headlines like "starting to get crowded" or "almost there"

No videos of him actually interacting with people and handing out Tshirts. lame.


----------



## kelly4 (Apr 21, 2013)

Hey everyone, only 3 days till the cup!


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 21, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> my bad must have been the huge distance between you and the crowd being shot at that made me think you were not actually at teh
> 
> event due to being broke and closet surfing
> 
> ...


There are way more than 3 videos up, probably like 9 and that's not including the Arial footage I have posted from the helicopter. And most of the videos are RIGTH where the shooting happened, by the stage.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 21, 2013)

kelly4 said:


> Hey everyone, only 3 days till the cup!


That's what I'm doing next year... Or going to another state.


----------



## kelly4 (Apr 21, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> That's what I'm doing next year... Or going to another state.


You should go to Florida next 4/20. Go outside a sheriffs office and stage a proweed protest. Make it legal for Florida, too. When they come to get you, tell them to FUCK OFF and run away.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 21, 2013)

kelly4 said:


> You should go to Florida next 4/20. Go outside a sheriffs office and stage a proweed protest. Make it legal for Florida, too. When they come to get you, tell them to FUCK OFF and run away.


I can't legalize weed yet, and that's not how it works. You have to have a case where the police break in with no warrant and threaten your life, then arrest you.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 21, 2013)

I only have a case like that in Texas.


----------



## demonhaze (Apr 21, 2013)

kelly4 said:


> Hey everyone, only 3 days till the cup!


Nice, have fun and let us know who wins


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 21, 2013)

demonhaze said:


> Nice, have fun and let us know who wins


I already did, I win. Read the thread about it.


----------



## kelly4 (Apr 22, 2013)

Only 5 more days till the cup!


----------



## woody333333 (Apr 22, 2013)

kelly4 said:


> Only 5 more days till the cup!


im not going if finnys not gonna be there


----------



## aknight3 (Apr 23, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I can't legalize weed yet, and that's not how it works. You have to have a case where the police break in with no warrant and threaten your life, then arrest you.





Finshaggy said:


> I only have a case like that in Texas.



this has got to be one of the funniest and at the same time saddest posts i have ever seen on RIU.....


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Apr 23, 2013)

followed by this



Finshaggy said:


> I already did, I win. Read the thread about it.


perhaps you can add the link to this thread finshaggy


----------



## Figong (Apr 23, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> So, who's the fucker who brought a gun to the rally? Was it one of you guys?


When I fire sidearms, I don't miss.. so no, it wasn't me.


----------



## Friedrice (Apr 23, 2013)

I just stumbled into this thread for the first time, read about a dozen pages, and I have never seen someone as almost unanimously hated than you fin....
I have no idea if its for legitimate reasons or not... but damn!


----------



## zVice (Apr 23, 2013)

Your avatar looks like the last medium he used to grow his dank dank 



Friedrice said:


> I just stumbled into this thread for the first time, read about a dozen pages, and I have never seen someone as almost unanimously hated than you fin....
> I have no idea if its for legitimate reasons or not... but damn!


----------



## Friedrice (Apr 23, 2013)

zVice said:


> Your avatar looks like the last medium he used to grow his dank dank


mustve tasted delicious.....


----------



## zVice (Apr 23, 2013)

kung po haze



Friedrice said:


> mustve tasted delicious.....


----------



## kpmarine (Apr 25, 2013)

Figong said:


> When I fire sidearms, I don't miss.. so no, it wasn't me.


You've never missed a shot at the range?


----------



## Figong (Apr 25, 2013)

kpmarine said:


> You've never missed a shot at the range?


Am not saying I never have, just that I haven't missed critical mass in the last 1000~ rounds put down range... which, is about 999 more than Finshaggy has fired at all, with his first round fired one being a dud in the ass of the guy who hired him at The Pharm.


----------



## kpmarine (Apr 25, 2013)

Figong said:


> Am not saying I never have, just that I haven't missed critical mass in the last 1000~ rounds put down range... which, is about 999 more than Finshaggy has fired at all, with his first round fired one being a dud in the ass of the guy who hired him at The Pharm.


Fair enough, center of mass is a pretty big target. I'd be a bit concerned if you were missing that. haha


----------



## Figong (Apr 25, 2013)

kpmarine said:


> Fair enough, center of mass is a pretty big target. I'd be a bit concerned if you were missing that. haha


Could easily pass the Michigan state police qual @ their distances, you don't have to worry. I'm one of the responsible civilians that takes environment into account for over-penetration and other, and if I was shooting at the rally... it wouldn't be just to pop a round off in the air. This is by no means any form of a threat, just so it's not mis-read or reported by douchebag supreme. (Am pretty sure I don't have to name names.) That said, we need the million gun march - perhaps 1million folks marching through DC with guns?


----------



## kpmarine (Apr 25, 2013)

Figong said:


> Could easily pass the Michigan state police qual @ their distances, you don't have to worry. I'm one of the responsible civilians that takes environment into account for over-penetration and other, and if I was shooting at the rally... it wouldn't be just to pop a round off in the air. This is by no means any form of a threat, just so it's not mis-read or reported by douchebag supreme. (Am pretty sure I don't have to name names.) That said, we need the million gun march - perhaps 1million folks marching through DC with guns?


Might get mistaken for some terrorist activity and nailed with a drone. I'm not sure about the march.


----------



## Figong (Apr 25, 2013)

kpmarine said:


> Might get mistaken for some terrorist activity and nailed with a drone. I'm not sure about the march.


Ok ok, perhaps a 1 million bong march then? Would that be effective, or would they then try to link us to a terrorist group that uses glass explosive devices?


----------



## kpmarine (Apr 25, 2013)

Figong said:


> Ok ok, perhaps a 1 million bong march then? Would that be effective, or would they then try to link us to a terrorist group that uses glass explosive devices?


Nah, that'd just get the riot gear and pepper spray.


----------



## Figong (Apr 25, 2013)

kpmarine said:


> Nah, that'd just get the riot gear and pepper spray.


Damn, another seemingly interesting idea foiled by those who say they know more, but in reality actually know nothing. Sounds familiar to the creator of this thread - oh the irony.


----------



## kpmarine (Apr 25, 2013)

Figong said:


> Damn, another seemingly interesting idea foiled by those who say they know more, but in reality actually know nothing. Sounds familiar to the creator of this thread - oh the irony.


I blame the occupy protesters. They ruined large gatherings for the rest of us.


----------



## Figong (Apr 25, 2013)

kpmarine said:


> I blame the occupy protesters. They ruined large gatherings for the rest of us.


Which makes me wonder why they didn't get tear gas/immediate removal, and some areas let them stay as long as they were peaceful. 1million cannabis smokers aren't going to be violent and riot, at most.. you'll have a few going group to group asking who bought all the Cheetos.


----------



## kpmarine (Apr 25, 2013)

Figong said:


> Which makes me wonder why they didn't get tear gas/immediate removal, and some areas let them stay as long as they were peaceful. 1million cannabis smokers aren't going to be violent and riot, at most.. you'll have a few going group to group asking who bought all the Cheetos.


After that rally in CO; I think most people will be less than thrilled by such a gathering. I'm sure every corner store within miles would love it though.


----------



## Figong (Apr 25, 2013)

kpmarine said:


> After that rally in CO; I think most people will be less than thrilled by such a gathering. I'm sure every corner store within miles would love it though.


Agreed, most wouldn't be happy.. but the economic boost provided to local stores may be enough for them to want to bring it back and try to ride out any chaos that may result as long as it's not completely overboard (like the clown who fired the gun)


----------



## heckler73 (Apr 25, 2013)

Soooooooooooooooooo....

Where are the seeds, Fin?
You went to all this trouble to stunt/poison/mutilate/starve/(insert favourite sexual position here) your plants, and got some seeds, _supposedly._ 
But is that it? You aren't going to get them started? Or did they abort already?
Did they not like the Ostrich Milk and Uncle Ben's you used as a medium?

Or are you too busy with your illustrious career as an _auteur_ to bother with such menial tasks as perfecting the art of Dank Dank Dankity Dank?


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Apr 25, 2013)

kpmarine said:


> After that rally in CO; I think most people will be less than thrilled by such a gathering. I'm sure every corner store within miles would love it though.


Hempfest in Seattle is this big of an event every year for over a decade without any incident like this. I don't think this one event will change the fact that MOST of these events go off just fine. At least I hope so. On second thought, there was a shooting at Folk Life in Seattle a few years back and its still going every year. Stoners are quite resilient! Don't let one bad apple spoil the bunch!


----------



## Figong (Apr 25, 2013)

heckler73 said:


> Soooooooooooooooooo....
> 
> Where are the seeds, Fin?
> You went to all this trouble to stunt/poison/mutilate/starve/(insert favourite sexual position here) your plants, and got some seeds, _supposedly._
> ...


You bring up a few valid points, fact remains that the book by the very same name of 'Dank' and 'Dank 2.0' is already successfully published, so odds are copyright infringement would occur as the author of both books is actually a member of this very same forum.


----------



## Figong (Apr 25, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Hempfest in Seattle is this big of an event every year for over a decade without any incident like this. I don't think this one event will change the fact that MOST of these events go off just fine. At least I hope so. On second thought, there was a shooting at Folk Life in Seattle a few years back and its still going every year. Stoners are quite resilient! Don't let one bad apple spoil the bunch!


That's true, one asshole ruining the fun needs to get flogged into compliance.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Apr 26, 2013)

Figong said:


> That's true, one asshole ruining the fun needs to get flogged into compliance.


Im down to serve out a good ol' fashioned flogging. It's been too long.


----------



## kpmarine (Apr 26, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Im down to serve out a good ol' fashioned flogging. It's been too long.


I'm more of a stock in the public square guy, myself.


----------



## Figong (Apr 26, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Im down to serve out a good ol' fashioned flogging. It's been too long.


There's one I'd love to flog in Seattle, ironically.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Apr 26, 2013)

Figong said:


> There's one I'd love to flog in Seattle, ironically.


You askin me to go floggin somones noggin?


----------



## EasyPound (Apr 26, 2013)

I don't even care about this shit, but the comments are funny as hell and yes so is Finshag-wat-da-fuk-eva? Plant some more killer weed bro  lmaorothff


----------



## Figong (Apr 26, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> You askin me to go floggin somones noggin?


No, as she likes to be flogged but I think she may try to dismantle you if you tried, sorry bro lol


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 26, 2013)

kpmarine said:


> After that rally in CO; I think most people will be less than thrilled by such a gathering. I'm sure every corner store within miles would love it though.


which brings up a valid point: why was there such sparing media coverage of this gun violence incident by the liberal media? i actually saw no coverage at all, others reported the same.

is the liberal media trying to advance the NRA agenda by suppressing gun violence incidents?

at least that's what we'd be hearing from the right wing crowd in politics had there actually been any coverage of this. funny how when it happens the other way, there is no conspiracy.

telling.

(not directed at anyone in this thread, you know who the usual suspects in politics would be)


----------



## kpmarine (Apr 26, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> which brings up a valid point: why was there such sparing media coverage of this gun violence incident by the liberal media? i actually saw no coverage at all, others reported the same.
> 
> is the liberal media trying to advance the NRA agenda by suppressing gun violence incidents?
> 
> ...


It's only a conspiracy if you don't like how things play out.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 26, 2013)

So did he get a weight on the plants yet?


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 26, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> So did he get a weight on the plants yet?


Yeah he updated the utube, all his plants together weighed 1 pot.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 26, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Yeah he updated the utube, all his plants together weighed 1 pot.


1 pot? can you use the standard or metric pls?


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 26, 2013)

Mere wildly accepted measurement standards are insufficient in weighing his product, didn't you hear fin can misconstrued the laws however he feel necessary in order to exclude him from any wrong doing. Well he has done he same with his weights and it came out to weight one pot, plus or minus 1 high. He also got it tested and it was off the charts literally, it's contents can only be put into letters as percentages alone can't explain it.. I would post them but I tried to copy and paste it and my computer shit off and my garage door opened... It's some new age shit


----------



## Figong (Apr 27, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Yeah he updated the utube, all his plants together weighed 1 pot.


And his total dry weight could be traded..maybe.. for a 3 pound pot roast.


----------



## aknight3 (Apr 27, 2013)

thats weird inda my computer turned on and my garage door closed sometime last night around 5pmEST. i knew it was fin


----------



## Figong (Apr 27, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> thats weird inda my computer turned on and my garage door closed sometime last night around 5pmEST. i knew it was fin


Money came out of a cash machine in Podunk Idaho too, all over the place. Finshaggy the higher power is definitely at work.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 27, 2013)

Figong said:


> And his total dry weight could be traded..maybe.. for a 3 pound pot roast.


not a chance. roasting 3 pounds of pot would last me a long while, and i would not trade that option for spammy's 3 grams of total dry weight.


----------



## aknight3 (Apr 27, 2013)

i think we have proved our point here at rollitup, its peaceful here again, sorta  i hope it stays that way.


----------



## Figong (Apr 27, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> i think we have proved our point here at rollitup, its peaceful here again, sorta  i hope it stays that way.


Will do my best, but no promises can be made. If he acts like a bitch again.. you have a good guess as to what would happen I'm sure.


----------



## Figong (Apr 28, 2013)

slightlytoasted said:


> Great now your a pollen chucker too?


Pollen chucker would be an upgrade to what he does, I believe.. wouldn't surprise me if he misidentified a male and it managed to pollinate the ladies with him being none the wiser.


----------

